# Dorsch in der Ostsee: Fehlende Reproduktion ist besorgniserregend



## Grünknochen (4. Juni 2019)

Nun, werfen wir mal einen Blick nach Neufundland...
Aus meiner Sicht ist das Fischereimanagement Ostsee eh ein Ritt auf der Rasierklinge. Auch auf dem Hintergrund der Tatsache, dass die Datengrundlagen extrem dünn sind.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. Juni 2019)

ICES empfiehlt auch in der subdivision 24 keine Fischerei auszuüben, da dort ein Mischbestand zu erwarten ist.

Die Krux dabei ist das die ICES Empfehlungen  in der Regel drastisch überzogen werden.


----------



## Double2004 (4. Juni 2019)

Das Baglimit durch eine Schonzeit zu ersetzen, ist schon länger meine favorisierte Lösung. Offensichtlich liefert die Wissenschaft dafür ja auch plausible Argumente. Wäre für den Angeltourismus ebenfalls eine nachhaltige Lösung.


----------



## Rheinangler (4. Juni 2019)

Es ehrt die Verbände, dass sie mit gutem Beispiel voraus eilen wollen und Ihren Beitrag zum Bestandsschutz leisten wollen. Es bringt u.U. einen positiven Effekt in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung. Gleichzeitig ist das aber auch gefährlich, denn so wird der desolate Zustand der Dorschbestände in der Ostsee automatisch auch mit den Anglern in Verbindung gebracht und das ist aus meiner persönlichen Sicht schlichtweg falsch.

Es wäre am meisten hilfreich und zielführend, wenn seitens der EU endlich mal konsequent bei der Berufsfischerei vorgegangen wird. Ilegale Rückwürfe der Berufsfischer werden (können) bei den angenommenen Fangmengen nicht berücksichtigt, wirksame Kontrollen auf den Schiffen werden abgelehnt und die von Wissenschaftlern empfohlenen Fangmengen werden seit Jahrzenten ignoriert und - aufgrund gut positionierter Lobbyisten der Fischereiindustrie - mit politischer Genehmigung deutlich überschritten. Faule Kompromisse und Geld regieren, wie in den meisten Bereichen wo Ökologie und Ökonomie Berührungspunkte haben.

Wohin das führt sehen wir nun, bzw. seit Jahren am Beispiel der Ostsee. Das die (geschätzen / gleichbleibenden) Fangmengen der Angler mittlerweile annähernd so hoch sind wie die seit Jahren sinkenden (messbaren) Zahlen der industriellen Fischerei zeigt wo das Problem zu finden ist. 
Aber das will keiner hören - es wird so kommen, dass die auf ein Minimum reduzierten Bestände erst dann wieder zur Ruhe und Erholung kommen, wenn die Berufsfischerei sich aus der Ostsee - aufgrund fehlender Wirtschaftlichkeit - zurückziehen muss und an anderer Stelle Ihren Raubbau fortsetzen kann. 
Ob eine Erholung aber überhaupt möglich ist, hängt auch im besonderen Maße von den übrigen Rahmenbedingungen (Salzgehalt, Überdüngung, Erwärmung, Sauerstoffgehalt etc.) ab. Gut möglich, dass der Kollaps der Dorschbestände in der Ostsee so oder so nicht mehr zu stoppen ist und einzelne gute Jahrgänge das Ganze nur verzögern....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (4. Juni 2019)

.


----------



## Rheinangler (4. Juni 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht tappt die Wissenschaft völlig im dunkeln. Das offensichtliche Argument für eine Schonzeit habe ich bisher auch noch nirgends vernommen. Entweder es ist genügend Laichbiomasse vorhanden oder nicht. Wann die dezimiert wird ist vollkommen unerheblich. Auch ist es so, dass eine fast nicht mehr existente Laichbiomasse einen extrem starken Jahrgang 2016 hervorgebracht hat, während in den letzten Jahren aus relativ viel Biomasse quasi nichts mehr an Nachwuchs entstand. Hier scheint es ganz andere Ursachen zu geben, die auch die Wissenschaft nicht vorhersagen kann. Vor drei Jahren hat man den Bestand des Ostdorschs noch als sehr gut bezeichnet, nun verhungern sie und bringen keinen Nachwuchs mehr. Auch scheinen sich die Umweltbedingungen nachhaltig zu Ungunsten des Ostseedorschs zu verändern. Diese 1Jahresbetrachtung scheint völlig fern ab jeder Realität, was ja die Fehlerquote in den Vorhersagen eindeutig belegt.
> Wie @Grünknochen schon sagt, Neufundland lässt grüßen. Dort hat man während des Fangverbots der letzten Jahrzehnte festgestellt, wie sensibel und entscheidend das Zusammenspiel der Räuber-Beutebeziehung, im konkreten Fall dem Hering, sich auf die Erholung der Bestände auswirkt. Zu viel Hering ist schlecht, weil er die Eier und Larven frisst, zu wenig auch, da dann keine Nahrung mehr für die heranwachsenden vorhanden ist. Wie es momentan um den Hering steht ist ja bekannt. Hier scheint etwas nachhaltig aus dem Ruder zu laufen.




Vielleicht ist ja auch alles überhaupt nicht so schlimm - den 2016er Jahrgang gab es doch lt. Thünen eigentlich auch überhaupt nicht, oder erinnere ich mich da falsch??
Wie Du schon schreibst - man hat das Gefühl, dass die Wissenschaft völlig im dunkeln tappt. Das einzige was die mit Sicherheit sagen können ist, dass es relativ dunkel ist. Warum genau weiss man nicht - zumindest nicht ganz genau.....


----------



## derangler89 (4. Juni 2019)

Ich schreibe gerade meine Masterarbeit zu dem Thema. Ich werde die Ergebnisse gerne im Anglerboard teilen, sobald die Arbeit abgeschlossen ist. Nur so viel: Eine Laichschonzeit ist beim Dorsch nicht zielführend. Auch kann jeder ohne schlechtes Gewissen sein Baglimit erfüllen.


----------



## smithie (4. Juni 2019)

Double2004 schrieb:


> Das Baglimit durch eine Schonzeit zu ersetzen, ist schon länger meine favorisierte Lösung.


Ist jetzt so wenig überraschend wie sinnvoll 
Liebe ohne Bag Limit vor und nach der Schonzeit so viel raus nehmen, wie man will / kann ...



Double2004 schrieb:


> Offensichtlich liefert die Wissenschaft dafür ja auch plausible Argumente.


 Aha, welche denn? Auch vor diesem Hintergrund:


derangler89 schrieb:


> Ich schreibe gerade meine Masterarbeit zu dem Thema. Ich werde die Ergebnisse gerne im Anglerboard teilen, sobald die Arbeit abgeschlossen ist. Nur so viel: Eine Laichschonzeit ist beim Dorsch nicht zielführend. Auch kann jeder ohne schlechtes Gewissen sein Baglimit erfüllen.





Double2004 schrieb:


> Wäre für den Angeltourismus ebenfalls eine nachhaltige Lösung.


Aha - wie sollen die während der Schonzeit ausgefallenen Fahrten nachgeholt werden?


----------



## zander67 (4. Juni 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht tappt die Wissenschaft völlig im dunkeln. Das offensichtliche Argument für eine Schonzeit habe ich bisher auch noch nirgends vernommen. Entweder es ist genügend Laichbiomasse vorhanden oder nicht. Wann die dezimiert wird ist vollkommen unerheblich.



Von der Logik her, schlachtet man die Kuh nicht kurz bevor gekalbt wird.
Der Dorschlaich besteht ja zu gewissen Maße auch aus Biomasse, die über einen gewissen Zeitraum aufgebaut wurde.
Wenn ich Dorsche, deren Gewicht zu einem Teil? aus Laich/Milch besteht entnehme, ist es nach meiner Logik mehr Biomasse die entnommen wird, als wenn ich noch 1-2 Monate warte, und sich diese Biomasse in Dorschbrut verwandelt hat.

VG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (4. Juni 2019)

[


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Juni 2019)

Bastido:
Geben für dich Schonzeiten im Süßwasser auch keinen Sinn?


----------



## zander67 (4. Juni 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Ganz schlechter Taschenspielertrick. Eine tote Kuh wird kein Kalb mehr bekommen egal wann sie stirbt, denn nach der Geburt ist vor der nächsten. Es sei denn, Du schlachtest nur die Altersschwachen nach der letzten Geburt um sie zu erlösen. Fleisch isst Du nämlich gar nicht, sondern hast nur Spaß an den Kühen auf der Weide. Wie Du schon schreibst, Deine Logik.



Taschenspielertrick, na klar, vermutlich Verbandler oder Troll oder am besten beides, schon klar.

Nach der Geburt ist vor der nächsten, richtig, bis dahin wird ein neuer Laichansatz gebildet, angefressen.
Der günstigste Zeitpunkt zur Entnahme ist aber nie, wenn der Dorsch den größten Laichansatz hat, für den Dorschbestand ist kurz danach (kulinarisch naja)
der beste Zeitpunkt.

VG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. Juni 2019)

Ein guter Schutz wäre die Sperrung der Laichgründe.


derangler89 schrieb:


> Ich schreibe gerade meine Masterarbeit zu dem Thema. Ich werde die Ergebnisse gerne im Anglerboard teilen, sobald die Arbeit abgeschlossen ist. Nur so viel: Eine Laichschonzeit ist beim Dorsch nicht zielführend. Auch kann jeder ohne schlechtes Gewissen sein Baglimit erfüllen.




So klein ist die Welt,  Tim ich nehme dich beim Wort. Deine Andeutungen waren sehr vielsagend
Gruß Frank,  der am anderen Ende der Leine von Frieda dieTöhle.


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Juni 2019)

eine Schonzeit hat außer bei Laich bewachenden Fischen hat auch im Süßwasser nicht wirklich Sinn.
Mach doch mal die Augen auf.  Wenn die Fische laichen, beginnt das große Fressen, alles macht Jagd auf 
die Laichenden, nur wir Angler töten keine schwangeren oder gerade gebärenden Fische.


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Juni 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> eine Schonzeit hat außer bei Laich bewachenden Fischen hat auch im Süßwasser nicht wirklich Sinn.
> Mach doch mal die Augen auf.  Wenn die Fische laichen, beginnt das große Fressen, alles macht Jagd auf
> die Laichenden, nur wir Angler töten keine schwangeren oder gerade gebärenden Fische.



Zum ersten Satz:
Erscheint unlogisch, denn ob ich den Fisch vor dem Laichen töte, während des Laichens: es gibt ebend dann keine Brut
Nach Laichen aber soll die Brut bewacht werden?  Warum? Wenn die nicht bewacht wird, dann gibt es eben dann auch keine mehr.Also egal, ob ich vor dem Laichen, die Brut verhindere oder nach dem Laichen den Schutz für die Brut entnehme.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. Juni 2019)

Wir Angler sind auch nicht mehr auf den Fisch zu dem Zeitpunkt angewiesen, so können also locker ein paar Wochen später fangen und dann hat dieses Tier eben doch noch abgelaicht. 

Wenn man bedenkt, daß bevorzugt die Laichgebiete abgefischt werden, weil dort die Fischdichte sehr groß ist.


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Juni 2019)

jetzt mal ehrlich:
ihr beschreibt die Ethik des Angelns, >>>> völlig in Ordnung.
Nur ökologisch oder biologisch völlig wumpe, ob ein Angler / Fischer die Fische entnimmt, oder Heerscharen
anderer Prädatoren


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (4. Juni 2019)

[


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (4. Juni 2019)

[


----------



## torstenhtr (4. Juni 2019)

Grundsätzlich finde ich die Pressemeldung DAFV deutlich besser geschrieben als die Entsprechenden von den Schützer-NGOs. Hier wird wenigstens klarer differenziert zwischen Ost- und Westdorsch, sowie die Ursachen konkreter benannt. 

Nicht recht (wissenschaftlich) nachvollziehbar ist die Forderung einer Schonzeit, denn das Thünen-Institut hatte dies untersucht, und die Schonzeit ist die am wenigsten effiziente Einsparmöglichkeit (ca. 300t) [1]. Ist im Endeffekt auch plausibel; solange der Angler nicht grundsätzlich das Laichgeschäft stört dürfte es irrelevant sein, zu welcher Zeit ein potenzieller Laicher entnommen wird.

--

[1] Evaluation of effects of management options for the recreational cod fishery in the western Baltic Sea,
https://www.dafv.de/images/dafv/Dokumente/Management_measures_Baltic_cod-Thuenen.pdf


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Juni 2019)

@thorstenth
Wie deutest du diese Aussge:
"solange der Angler nicht grundsätzlich das Laichgeschäft stört dürfte es irrelevant sein" ?


----------



## zander67 (4. Juni 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> jetzt mal ehrlich:
> ihr beschreibt die Ethik des Angelns, >>>> völlig in Ordnung.
> Nur ökologisch oder biologisch völlig wumpe, ob ein Angler / Fischer die Fische entnimmt, oder Heerscharen
> anderer Prädatoren



Es sind aber mehr Heerscharen an Fischer als an andere Prädatoren und das mit immer besser werdenden Equipment. 
Da passt die Verhältnismäßigkeit nicht mehr.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (4. Juni 2019)

[


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (4. Juni 2019)

[


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (4. Juni 2019)

[


----------



## Double2004 (4. Juni 2019)

smithie schrieb:


> Aha - wie sollen die während der Schonzeit ausgefallenen Fahrten nachgeholt werden?



Es gibt mit Sicherheit viele Gruppen mit langer Anreise, die bei geltendem Baglimit die Tour ausfallen lassen. Bei Einführung einer Schonzeit und gleichzeitigem Wegfall des Baglimits, kommen diese Gruppen trotzdem an die Küste, eben außerhalb der Schonzeit. Somit profitieren die Kutter deutlichst! Ob es für die Zeit der Schonzeit andere Angebote der Kutterkapitäne, wie z.B. Partyfahrten, Seehundfahrten oder was auch immer, geben kann, muss wohl individuell entscheiden werden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. Juni 2019)

Double2004 schrieb:


> Es gibt mit Sicherheit viele Gruppen mit langer Anreise, die bei geltendem Baglimit die Tour ausfallen lassen. Bei Einführung einer Schonzeit und gleichzeitigem Wegfall des Baglimits, kommen diese Gruppen trotzdem an die Küste, eben außerhalb der Schonzeit. Somit profitieren die Kutter deutlichst! Ob es für die Zeit der Schonzeit andere Angebote der Kutterkapitäne, wie z.B. Partyfahrten, Seehundfahrten oder was auch immer, geben kann, muss wohl individuell entscheiden werden.



Solche Vorschläge kommen nicht gut an, außer für Angler haben die Kutter eher wenig Anziehungskraft .


----------



## Double2004 (4. Juni 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Solche Vorschläge kommen nicht gut an, außer für Angler haben die Kutter eher wenig Anziehungskraft .



Na ja, es ist halt eine "Kompromisslösung" für alle! Und dass die Kutter z.B. Seebestattungen anbieten, ist ja nicht neu.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. Juni 2019)

Sowas hat der Habeck mal vorgeschlagenen,  da ging der Blutdruck durch dieine Decke. Dafür dürfte den Schiffen die Zulassung fehlen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Juni 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> @Toni_1962 , warum stellst Du nur Fragen, wenn Du es anders siehst erkläre es doch aus Deiner Sicht. So ist es schwierig wie ich finde. Ich bin auch kein Biologe aber versuche die Dinge einer logischen Betrachtung zu unterziehen.


2 Fragen waren es: Die erste an dich, ob das auch für Sußwasser gilt; eine ehrliche Frage ohne Hintergedanken unter dem Aspekt, dass es im Süßwasser bisher unangefochten akzeptiert ist. Rein aus Interesse am Faktischen.

Die zweite Frage an Thorstenth: Wäre interessant, wie er diese Aussage sieht. Vll.  ist ja auch anderes gemeint, als ich mir zusammenreime, Gedankenblitze, die in 2 Minuten wieder verworfen wären und  nach 2 Tagen löschen ja im Board dann verpönt, später unmöglich ist.
Also was bringt mir mein erster zunächst naheliegender Gedanke, wenn Thorstenth sicherlich eine erklärende Deutung hat, wenn er das so bringt und mich bei Nachfrage aufklären kann.

Muss mir erst eine Meinung bilden, bevor ich mich äußere, freidenkend, was mich sicherlich von, wenn auch wenigen, usern unterscheidet.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (4. Juni 2019)

[


----------



## Grünknochen (4. Juni 2019)

derangler89 schrieb:


> Ich schreibe gerade meine Masterarbeit zu dem Thema. Ich werde die Ergebnisse gerne im Anglerboard teilen, sobald die Arbeit abgeschlossen ist. Nur so viel: Eine Laichschonzeit ist beim Dorsch nicht zielführend. Auch kann jeder ohne schlechtes Gewissen sein Baglimit erfüllen.



Wo und bei wem?


----------



## nowortg (4. Juni 2019)

@Double2004 :
Im Februar und März machen Partyfahrten wenig Sinn, dass Wetter lädt nicht wirklich dazu ein. 
Seehundfahrten in der westlichen Ostsee? Bringst Du die Seehunde zur Ostsee und bringst denen bei, keine Dorsche zu fressen? 

Stets Petri Heil


----------



## Nidderauer (4. Juni 2019)

Eigentlich muss man ja nur mal die Praxis betrachten. Im Frühjahr 2018 stand soviel Dorsch östlich von Fehmarn bis runter nach Dahme, darunter die Jahrgänge 2017/2016/2015 (entsprechend in der Größe etwa 15-50 cm), dass man es kaum glauben mochte, dass da irgendwas in Gefahr sei, zumal man die Fische auch problemlos vom Ufer aus fangen konnte. Und im April/Mai 2019? Da war nix mehr zu sehen nicht nur von den 15 cm-Fischen des Vorjahres, die damals sehr üppig vertreten waren. Vom Ufer aus haben wir weder in der Lübecker Bucht, noch auf der anderen Seite (Hohwachter Bucht) auch nur ein einziger Dorsch fangen können. Dafür Platte ohne Ende. Im Angelladen oder vom Berufsfischer hörte man, dass Januar und Februar 2019 sehr gute Fänge gemacht worden sein sollen. Ob das stimmt oder nur Ausrede ist, die letzten Angeltouristen nicht gänzlich zu verschrecken....  Über Himmelfahrt waren wir vor Rostock mit dem Kleinboot unterwegs, da tut man sich schon schwer, überhaupt den ein oder anderen Dorsch zu fangen. Abgesehen davon ,dass das oft sehr windige Wetter an den meisten Tagen das Angeln vom Boot stark beeinträchtigt hat oder hat gänzlich ausfallen lassen, taten wir uns selbst an den zwei guten Tagen mit insgesamt 3 bzw. 4 maßigen Fischen um die 40-45 cm jeweils den gesamten Tag über sehr schwer. Da kann vom Ausschöpfen des Baglimits keine Rede sein. Untermaßige Fische nahezu Fehlanzeige, aber auch hier: Platte sehr gut und die gefangenen Dorsche machten keinen verhungerten Eindruck und waren voll mit Krebsen, Garnelen, Sandaalen, etc. Auch wenn die Bedingungen insgesamt schlechter/ungünstiger werden, Jungfische sind/waren mal vorhanden. Warum sie nicht mehr da sind bzw. wo sie hin sind ??? Schleppnetzfischerei verbieten, nur noch Stellnetze mit entsprechender Maschenweite erlauben, dann wird schnell erkennbar sein, was mit den Jungdorschen so los ist und wo/wie diese enden.


----------



## Double2004 (4. Juni 2019)

nowortg schrieb:


> @Double2004 :
> Im Februar und März machen Partyfahrten wenig Sinn, dass Wetter lädt nicht wirklich dazu ein.
> Seehundfahrten in der westlichen Ostsee? Bringst Du die Seehunde zur Ostsee und bringst denen bei, keine Dorsche zu fressen?
> 
> Stets Petri Heil




Das ist doch Quatsch. Kohltouren sind z.B. immer im Winter. Wenn einem etwas an einer nachhaltigen Lösung liegt, muss man eben kreativ sein. Und wer weiß: Da sich Köhler hier immer mehr ausbreiten, kann man in einigen Jahren vielleicht sogar gezielte Köhler-Touren anbieten...


----------



## glavoc (4. Juni 2019)

Double2004 schrieb:


> ... kann man in einigen Jahren vielleicht sogar...



Merkste selber? 


Falls nich, - wie kommen die Kutter + Inhaber solange über "die Runden"??


----------



## Double2004 (4. Juni 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> Merkste selber?
> 
> 
> Falls nich, - wie kommen die Kutter + Inhaber solange über "die Runden"??




Habe ich doch schon beantwortet: Aktuell bleiben viele Gruppen mit langer Anreise weg und der Angeltourismus wird zerstört. Ohne Baglimit und mit Schonzeit, können die Kutter ca. 10 Monate ohne Einschränkung rausfahren.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Juni 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> Merkste selber?
> 
> 
> Falls nich, - wie kommen die Kutter + Inhaber solange über "die Runden"??



Das haben wir gestern im anderen Thread schon diskutiert. Klare Antwort: Die kommen gar nicht mehr über die Runden. Das Geschäftsmodell ist tot. Hier muss der Staat ran, genau wie in der Lausitz. Und die junge Generation wird weggehen.


----------



## torstenhtr (4. Juni 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> @thorstenth
> Wie deutest du diese Aussge:
> "solange der Angler nicht grundsätzlich das Laichgeschäft stört dürfte es irrelevant sein" ?



Ich halte es auf Grund der großen Wasserfläche für unwahrscheinlich, dass Angler stören. Habe dazu aber bisher nicht viel gelesen; das könnte man vielleicht experimentell untersuchen - ich denke das wird Thünen in ihren Überlegungen schon einbezogen haben. Wenn man sich nur die Zahl vom Thünen Institut anschaut (300t), dann scheint mir das Kosten-/Nutzenverhältnis nicht gegeben.
Austausch Baglimit gegen Schonzeit funktioniert nicht, sehr einfach anhand der eingesparten Entnahmemenge begründen. Nur darauf wird die Politik achten; vor einigen Jahren waren 1000t die Forderung der Politik. Es würde bestenfalls funktionieren, wenn man die Schonzeit extrem ausdehnt.


----------



## Wollebre (4. Juni 2019)

in der westlichen Ostsee gibt es etwas über 20000 Robben. Die fressen täglich zwischen 5-10kg Fisch.
Dann rechnet mal hoch auf welche Jahresquote die kommen...


----------



## glavoc (4. Juni 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das haben wir gestern im anderen Thread schon diskutiert. Klare Antwort: Die kommen gar nicht mehr über die Runden. Das Geschäftsmodell ist tot. Hier muss der Staat ran, genau wie in der Lausitz. Und die junge Generation wird weggehen.



der ist gut, habe sogar ein Video als Anschauungsobjekt:


----------



## TeeHawk (5. Juni 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> der ist gut, habe sogar ein Video als Anschauungsobjekt:



Autsch! Enttarnt...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (5. Juni 2019)

.


----------



## smithie (5. Juni 2019)

Double2004 schrieb:


> Es gibt mit Sicherheit viele Gruppen mit langer Anreise, die bei geltendem Baglimit die Tour ausfallen lassen. Bei Einführung einer Schonzeit und gleichzeitigem Wegfall des Baglimits, kommen diese Gruppen trotzdem an die Küste, eben außerhalb der Schonzeit. Somit profitieren die Kutter deutlichst! Ob es für die Zeit der Schonzeit andere Angebote der Kutterkapitäne, wie z.B. Partyfahrten, Seehundfahrten oder was auch immer, geben kann, muss wohl individuell entscheiden werden.


Steile These - die ich für Quatsch halte.
Aber Du kannst die ja gerne noch mit Substanz füllen - Lars wird sich über Argumente zur Abschaffung des Baglimits immer freuen!
Ich bin gespannt!

Wenigstens hast Du bei der Schonzeit Alternative noch andere Beispiele als ausschließlich das Habeck'sche gebracht - wie unumsetzbar die sind, weißt Du ja sicher selbst.


----------



## Double2004 (5. Juni 2019)

smithie schrieb:


> Steile These - die ich für Quatsch halte.
> Aber Du kannst die ja gerne noch mit Substanz füllen - Lars wird sich über Argumente zur Abschaffung des Baglimits immer freuen!
> Ich bin gespannt!
> 
> Wenigstens hast Du bei der Schonzeit Alternative noch andere Beispiele als ausschließlich das Habeck'sche gebracht - wie unumsetzbar die sind, weißt Du ja sicher selbst.



Belege für die These gibt es selbst hier im Board zur Genüge. Mehrere User schrieben, dass wegen des Baglimits sonst übliche Touren an die Küste ausfielen.

Und ob sich Lars über Argumente freut oder nicht, ist mir relativ egal. Ich habe aus seinem Schreiben bisher eher den Eindruck gewonnen, er sei da mit seiner Meinung recht festgefahren. Zumindest wäre das eine Erklärung dafür, dass er andere User persönlich so heftig angegangen ist...

Ich wiederhole es gerne: Wenn die Kutterkapitäne 10 Monate im Jahr rausfahren könnten ohne Fangbeschränkungen, wäre es für sie eine deutliche Verbesserung im Vergleich zum Status Quo. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, sind auch früher sowieso viele Kutter im Februar/März nicht rausgefahren.


----------



## zander67 (5. Juni 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Wenn wir Glück haben erzählt er uns aber auch nur etwas von Kühen und Kälbern.



Na wenigstens sind die Kühe und Kälber hängen geblieben, war doch nicht alles umsonst.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (5. Juni 2019)

[


----------



## smithie (5. Juni 2019)

Double2004 schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole es gerne: Wenn die Kutterkapitäne 10 Monate im Jahr rausfahren könnten ohne Fangbeschränkungen, wäre es für sie eine deutliche Verbesserung im Vergleich zum Status Quo. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, sind auch früher sowieso viele Kutter im Februar/März nicht rausgefahren.


Wenn Die Bestände des Dorsches in der Ostsee über jeden Gefährdungszweifel erhaben wären, wäre das auch eine deutliche Verbesserung für alle Beteiligten.

Diese Aussage bringt uns einer Lösung genau so viel näher wie Deine 

Frohes sich weiter im Kreis drehen.


----------



## Double2004 (5. Juni 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Kohltouren, sehr gut aber weiste ja selber. Der zweite Satz erinnert mich stark an Kretsche, der auch dafür plädierte,  dass sich der schwer arbeitende Dieselfahrer bei Fahrverboten mal was einfallen lassen soll wie er zur Arbeit kommt, obwohl er ja nur das Opfer von völlig praxisfernen Testzyklen für Automobilkonzerne der Politik und Behörden ist.



Es ist halt immer die Frage, ob alle Beteiligten ERNSTHAFT an einer für alle Beteiligten tragbaren Lösung interessiert sind oder ob es um Prinzipienreiterei geht...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Juni 2019)

Die Kutterangelei an der Ostsee nicht mehr zu halten. Früher hatten sie eine Chance auf richtig dicke Dorsche, selbst auf Laichdorsche wurde gefischt und die Bestände sind selbst daran sicher nicht kaputt gegangen. 

Aber heute gibt es doch für Hans und Franz ganz andere Ziele.  Vom gelben Riff bis zum Ausbau des Angeltourismus in Norwegen. Reisen in die ganze Welt. Und an der Ostsee? Überwiegend kleine Fische,  eine zusätzliche Fischereiabgabe, kein zollfreier Einkauf mehr......

Das ist der Wandel der Zeit. Andere deutsche Reiseziele wie das Sauerland hatten auch früher auch einen anderes Stellenwert. Dazu ist die deutsche Ostseeküste um einigeine hundert Kilometer länger geworden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (5. Juni 2019)

[


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (5. Juni 2019)

Der, welcher von radikalen Massnahmen bezüglich Klimawandel spricht schreibt etwas von

Zitat:"Aber heute gibt es doch für Hans und Franz ganz andere Ziele. Vom gelben Riff bis zum Ausbau des Angeltourismus in Norwegen. Reisen in die ganze Welt."

Also was denn nun? Flugreisen etc. verteuern (nichts mehr mit Hans & Franz) oder besser ganz sein lassen und nun dann solch ein Argumente für ein Dorsch- Angelverbot.

Echt gaga.

Früher waren auch die Fische im Binnengewässer grösser und zahlreicher. 
 Von daher bitte das Angeln einstellen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Juni 2019)

Kopfschüttel, was hat den eine Betrachtung der Tatsachen mit meiner Wunschvorstellung zu tun?

Hier ist das Thema der fehlende Dorschnachwuchs, über die Möglichkeiten gegen den Klimawandel gegenzusteuern können wir in dem entsprechenden Faden diskutieren, falls der nochmal aufgemacht wird.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (5. Juni 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Kopfschüttel, was hat den eine Betrachtung der Tatsachen mit meiner Wunschvorstellung zu tun?
> 
> Hier ist das Thema der fehlende Dorschnachwuchs, über die Möglichkeiten gegen den Klimawandel gegenzusteuern können wir in dem entsprechenden Faden diskutieren, falls der nochmal aufgemacht wird.



Von welchen Tatsachen sprichst Du?
Argumentierst Du hier im Board mit zwei Gesichtern?
Jetzt sind Fernreisen (Scheiss was aufs Klima) plötzlich gut um den Dorsch zu schützen und in einem anderen Beitrag forderst Du radikale Massnahmen um das Klima zu schützen?

Junge Junge Junge...merkst Du eigentlich noch etwas?

Ein weiteres Argument von Dir. Kleine Fische. früher waren die Dorsche mal gösser.
Würde auch für die Binnengewässer passen. Früher..

Du verarscht hier doch die User.


----------



## zander67 (5. Juni 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Von welchen Tatsachen sprichst Du?
> Argumentierst Du hier im Board mit zwei Gesichtern?
> Jetzt sind Fernreisen (Scheiss was aufs Klima) plötzlich gut um den Dorsch zu schützen und in einem anderen Beitrag forderst Du radikale Massnahmen um das Klima zu schützen?
> 
> Junge Junge Junge...merkst Du eigentlich noch etwas?



Er stellt nur die Istzustand da, ohne Bewertung.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Juni 2019)

Der offtopicsurfer ist wieder hart auf Kurs


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (5. Juni 2019)

zander67 schrieb:


> Er stellt nur die Istzustand da, ohne Bewertung.



Um was?
Er begründet seine Forderung mit dem IST- Zustand?
 Diese Begründung ist doch aber schizophren.
Was er doch selber ablehnt (Flugreisen von Hans und Franz) kann man doch nicht als Begründung für ein Dorschfangverbot bringen.

Desweiteren entspricht dies nicht mal der Tatsache.
Oder hat er nun auch Statistiken über Hans und Franz?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (5. Juni 2019)

.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Juni 2019)

Wärst du so nett, meine Forderung mal zu zitieren?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (5. Juni 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Wärst du so nett, meine Forderung mal zu zitieren?



Lies Dir Deine Beiträge zum Klimaschutz blabla durch.
Mit Deinen Argumenten für einen radikalen Klimaschutz kannst  Du doch jetzt nicht ernsthaft indirekt behaupten die Angler sollen doch besser nach Norwegen & Co zum angeln fliegen.
Denn genau das drückst Du mit Deinem Argument für ein Dorschangelverbot damit aus.


----------



## zander67 (5. Juni 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Um was?
> Er begründet seine Forderung mit dem IST- Zustand?
> Diese Begründung ist doch aber schizophren.
> Was er doch selber ablehnt (Flugreisen von Hans und Franz) kann man doch nicht als Begründung für ein Dorschfangverbot bringen.
> ...


 
Einfach in Ruhe lesen, ohne Emotionen.
Da wird nichts gefordert.
Die Welt ist näher zusammengerückt, Hans und Franz haben die freie Wahl.
Ob man das gut findet ist Hans und Franz ziemlich egal.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (5. Juni 2019)

.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Juni 2019)

Oh je, jetzt hat er bastido auch angesteckt.  Tourismus kann doch zunehmen,  auch wenn Angler nun andere Destinationen vermehrt anvisieren. 

So abenteuerliche Zusammenhänge zieht eigentlich nur wer depperd oder vorsätzlich handelt.


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. Juni 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Wo und bei wem?



Ersteinmal die Masterarbeit erfolgreich abschliessen

Zum Zweiten sind Ergebnisse aus wissenschaftlichen Veröffentlichungen - oder allgemein akademisch begründete "Ansichten"

diskutabel.

Bildung bedeutet nicht die alleinige Wahrheit verkünden zu können - die ( ggf.ebenfalls gebildete Gegenseite lässt grüßen )

Ein Universitätsprofessor soll seinen Studenten mal mitgeteilt haben , dass man

Alles behaupten dürfe, man müsste es nur ( irgendwie ) begründen können.

Statistische Methoden bspw. sind durchaus dazu geeignet , das Ergebnis in eine erwünschte Richtung zu lenken.

Mit der Interpretation sind ( große )Teile der Bevölkerung "gelegentlich" überfordert.

Das schliesst evtl. sogar ein Board für Freizeitanglern ein.

R.S.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (5. Juni 2019)

[


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Juni 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> @Testudo Welche abenteuerlichen Zusammenhänge? Die Angler kommen nicht weil es schlecht um den Fisch steht und abenteuerliche Reglementierung greifen, von fehlender Infrastruktur ganz zu schweigen. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, bist Du auf oder um Rügen beheimatet, versuche doch mal an der Schabe ne Toilette oder einen Mülleimer zu finden, viel Erfolg. Dafür gibt es jetzt 24h Parkautomaten und eine Erhöhung der Kurtaxe.



Ok,  so meinst du das, ja das stimmt. Es gibt Ecken die sind in der warmen Jahreszeit keine Alternative. 
Egal ob ich gerade angeln gehe oder wenn ich die Wahl habe zwischen Promenade und Feldweg,  dann wählen ich immer den Feldweg. 

Aber das sehen viele Touristen wohl anders,  sonst wären die Badeorte nicht so überfüllt.

Hier eine interessante Statistik,  wie sich die Übernachtungszahlen entwickelt haben. 

http://b2b.tmv.de/unachrichten/files/2017/11/ÜN_MV_2000-2017_Prog.jpg


----------



## Grünknochen (5. Juni 2019)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ersteinmal die Masterarbeit erfolgreich abschliessen
> 
> Zum Zweiten sind Ergebnisse aus wissenschaftlichen Veröffentlichungen - oder allgemein akademisch begründete "Ansichten"
> 
> ...



Schön, dass Du die nicht an Dich gerichtete Frage im Wege eines Allgemeinplatzes beantwortest...


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. Juni 2019)

Danke Dir, immer gern.

R.S.


----------



## blassauge (5. Juni 2019)

Jetzt mal zurück zum Thema...In der Meldung steht 

_"...Aus diesen Befunden kann man schließen, dass der westliche Dorschbestand derzeit stärker unter Nachwuchsrekrutierung leidet als an Überfischung."_

Waaaaass ??? Bin ich jetzt zu blöd das zu verstehen? Also nochmal übersetzt: 
Fakt (bzw. die Behauptung) ist Der Dorsch ist nicht mehr da. 
Das liegt aber nicht an der Überfischung durch Dänische Schleppnetzfischer (und nicht nur diese) vor unserer Küste die die Dorschwiesen umpflügen und alles abfischen was Flossen hat sondern ...
Fakt (bzw. Behauptung) weil sich der Dorsch nicht fortpflanzt ??? Was ist das denn für ein Bull. Mein Kaninchen ist auch allein im Stall. Ich dachte das liegt daran dass die anderen alle im Kochtopf liegen. Aber jetzt habe ich gelernt, dass es an der Nachwuchsrekrutierung liegt. Das Vieh will sich einfach nicht vermehren.


----------



## Double2004 (5. Juni 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Ernsthaft bedeutet für mich, die Probleme dort anzugehen wo sie entstehen und wo dementsprechend auch die größte Wirkung entfaltet wird. Deine Kohltouren ist für mich wie der Hinweis an die Dieselfahrer doch mit den Öffis zu fahren, obwohl es die gar nicht gibt.



Das hat doch mit Dieselfahrern nichts zu tun. 
Im Falle einer Schonzeit statt des Baglimits könnte er Kutterkapitän doch präzise planen: Es kann ca. 10 Monate ohne Einschränkungen rausgefahren werden. Dementsprechend mache ich Werbung für meinen Kutter. Kommt er damit finanziell hin, ist alles gut und er macht die übrigen beiden Monaten Urlaub. Kann er es sich nicht erlauben, versucht er kreativ zu sein und sucht für diese Zeit zusätzliche Einkünfte. Ob das nun Kohlfahrten, Schnorcheltouren oder "Forschungsfahrten" mit Schulklassen oder die "Suche nach dem Blauwal"-Touren sind...kreativ eben! Und auch diese Ideen kann man promoten! Sieh doch mal, was die Nordsee-Krabbenfischer alles auf die Beine stellen, um sich ein zweites Einkommen zu sichern...


----------



## glavoc (5. Juni 2019)

@blassauge  - nun, du wirst mir doch Recht geben, dass es viele Möglichkeiten gibt, warum die Vermehrung kaum/gar nicht funzt, oder? 
Beispielsweise können Tiere unfruchtbar werden (Abwässer und deren Bestandteile... Gifte, Hormone, Medikamente etc.pp). Oder selbst bei erfolgreicher Ablage die Eier verpilzen, oder bekommen Zuwenig Sauerstoff, werden gefressen oder finden nix zu fressen, können aufgrund von Räubern kaum hochkommen usw.usf. 
Da sind X Faktoren zu beachten... also pauschal die Überfischung anzuführen ist mir persönlich zu unwissenschaftlich..


----------



## blassauge (5. Juni 2019)

Ich habe auch mit meiner Meinung keinen wissenschaftlichen Anspruch (Im Gegensatz zum "Internationalen Rat für Meeresforschung (ICES) . Fakt ist doch aber, dass jeder Dorsch der im Netz landet auch bei noch so großem Willen keine Chance hat Nachwuchs zu rekrutieren (Für jeden geangelten und entnommenen gilt das selbe). Selbst wenn bei all deinen benannten Möglichkeiten (Fressfeinde, Sauerstoff, Unfruchtbarkeit...) jährlich etliche tausend Tonnen mehr an Elterntieren vorhanden wäre würde es ganz sicher besser stehen um unseren Dorsch.

Und deshalb bin ich ja dafür das alle...*ja wirklich alle*...auch die Angler...die Dorsche mal zwei Jahre komplett unbehelligt lassen sollten.


----------



## Forelle2000 (5. Juni 2019)

Wie muss ich dann in diesen Zusammenhang diese Grafik verstehen?


----------



## glavoc (5. Juni 2019)

blassauge schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mit meiner Meinung keinen wissenschaftlichen Anspruch ... jährlich etliche tausend Tonnen mehr an Elterntieren vorhanden wäre würde es* ganz sicher* besser stehen um unseren Dorsch.
> 
> Und deshalb bin ich ja dafür das alle...*ja wirklich alle*...auch die Angler...die Dorsche mal zwei Jahre komplett unbehelligt lassen sollten.



Nun deine Meinung will dir ja keine/r absprechen (ist sogar in der Verfassung geschützt), ABER Meinungen sind keine Fakten/Tatsachen... so funktioniert unsere Welt zum Glück nicht, und du bist glücklicherweise nicht der König von Deutschland 

lg


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Juni 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> Nun deine Meinung will dir ja keine/r absprechen (ist sogar in der Verfassung geschützt), ABER Meinungen sind keine Fakten/Tatsachen... so funktioniert unsere Welt zum Glück nicht, und du bist glücklicherweise nicht der König von Deutschland
> 
> lg



Was nichts daran ändert, dass der optimale Schutz eines Bestands das Einstellen der Entnahme ist. Das ist kein Garant für eine Erholung (wenn beispielsweise Futterfisch oder Sauerstoff fehlt), aber die optimale Voraussetzung.


----------



## blassauge (5. Juni 2019)

Forelles Grafik ist ja auch nicht schlecht. Da hat sich die Laichbiomasse innerhalb von zwei Jahren versiebenfacht...na so unfruchtbar scheinen die Genossen ja nun doch nicht zu sein. 
Trotzdem ohne Entnahme (zwei Jahre) würden uns geile Zeiten bevor stehen in denen ich vielleicht doch der König von Deutschland bin.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Juni 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Wie muss ich dann in diesen Zusammenhang diese Grafik verstehen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gar nicht, da hat man sich etwas vertan.


----------



## glavoc (5. Juni 2019)

wer ist den "uns"? - oder ist das schon königlicher Sprech^^ - und liebster Naturliebhaber, wie sähe es aus, wenn du in deinem fränkischem Verein mal so 2 Jahre die "Entnahme einstellen" würdest, ich meine ja, die Bestände würden sich sicherlich mehr erholen, oder nicht? 

Entschuldigt bitte meine flippige Antwort...
herzlichst


----------



## nowortg (5. Juni 2019)

Keine Sorge, wir werden als Bürger schon früh genug durch die Politik von der Natur ausgesperrt!!!


----------



## gründler (5. Juni 2019)

Nach mehreren Jahrzehnten Berufsfischerei...selbst 10 Jahre keine Entnahme bedeutet nicht das Bestände explodieren,da spielen noch ganz viele andere faktoren mit rein....


----------



## blassauge (5. Juni 2019)

@glavoc ... ich bin in keinem fränkischen Verein...bin aus Brandenburg...und wenn es dem Bestand gut tut würde ich auf zwei Jahre ohne verzichten.
und nur für dich:

 "uns" ist jeder der mit dem Dorsch zu tun hat. also 1. Der Angler, 2. Der Tourismus in den relevanten Regionen, 3. Die Fischer ...


----------



## glavoc (5. Juni 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> Nach mehreren Jahrzehnten Berufsfischerei...selbst 10 Jahre keine Entnahme bedeutet nicht das Bestände explodieren,da spielen noch ganz viele andere faktoren mit rein....



Und überhaupt, die Ostsee ist ja ein sehr, sehr flaches (Brackwasser-) Meer. Konkret wird es sich im Zuge der Klimaerwärmung sehr viel schneller und drastischer aufwärmen!!! Und auch dieses Jahr stehen vermutl. Hitzerekordsommer und geringere Regenfälle bevor... Nur ein möglicher Faktor, aber ein, wie ich finde, großer...(auch wird es sauerer, mehr  Algenblüte, durch bakt. Abbau auch Sauerstoffärmer)..
grüßle


----------



## glavoc (5. Juni 2019)

@blassauge  - danke für die Erklärung zum "uns", war aber auch bissle spaßig gemeint^^ & klar bist du nicht in Franken beheimatet, da war Naturliebhaber angesprochen  
lg


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Juni 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> und liebster Naturliebhaber, wie sähe es aus, wenn du in deinem fränkischem Verein mal so 2 Jahre die "Entnahme einstellen" würdest, ich meine ja, die Bestände würden sich sicherlich mehr erholen, oder nicht?
> 
> Entschuldigt bitte meine flippige Antwort...
> herzlichst



Das machen wir, wenn bestimmte Arten im Bestand zusammenbrechen. Mein Verein hat z.B. seit 10 Jahren ganzjährige Entnahmesperre für Rotaugen und Rotfedern verhängt, weil der Bestand durch Kormoran/Waller etc. eingebrochen ist. Ein Nachbarverein hat in seinem Fließgewässer eine ganzjährige Sperre für Nasen verhängt. Hecht/Zander ist bei uns in der Regnitz (mittelgroßer Fluss) 7 Monate gesperrt, zuzüglich wird zur Stützung besetzt.

Generell ist der Unterschied zwischen Binnengewässer und Meer halt der, dass wir in den Binnengewässern den Bestand durch Besatz stützen können. Ich habs schon mal geschrieben: Mein Verein hat 200 Mitglieder und voriges Jahr alle möglichen Fischarten zu in Summe 7500 € besetzt.


----------



## Nidderauer (5. Juni 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> Und überhaupt, die Ostsee ist ja ein sehr, sehr flaches (Brackwasser-) Meer. Konkret wird es sich im Zuge der Klimaerwärmung sehr viel schneller und drastischer aufwärmen!!! Und auch dieses Jahr stehen vermutl. Hitzerekordsommer und geringere Regenfälle bevor... Nur ein möglicher Faktor, aber ein, wie ich finde, großer...(auch wird es sauerer, mehr  Algenblüte, durch bakt. Abbau auch Sauerstoffärmer)..



Im April war die Ostsee mit nur ca. 7 Grad eigentlich deutlich zu kalt, dafür dass es quasi keinen Winter gab und keine dicke Eisschicht bis März vorhanden war.... Gründe warum es weniger Dorsch gibt, gibt es viele. Dazu zählen unfruchtbare Elterntiere, nicht aufgehender Laich genauso dazu, wie z.B. durch Schleppnetzfischerei geschädigte Jungdorsche. Grünes Algenpampenwasser in der Nähe von Großeinleitern der Glyphosatbiertrinkerfraktion (Kläranlagen ) gehören da genauso dazu, wie auch z.b. Nahrungsmangel. Trotzdem gibt es auch noch saubere Abschnitte, an denen das Wasser so ausschaut, wie vor 10 Jahren und außerdem ist die Ostsee ein offenes Gewässer, in das auch Jungdorsche aus dem Atlantik bzw. aus der Nordsee hereinkommen können, wie das z.B. bei Hornhecht und Makrele auch der Fall ist.

Geht doch einfach mal ein bißchen angeln an oder auf der Ostsee und teilt das dann hier mit, an wievielen Angeltagen ihr überhaupt annähernd ans Baglimit gekommen seid und was von den gefangenen Fischen noch übrig geblieben wäre, wenn das Mindestmaß bei 45 cm läge.....

Ob sich daran durch ein 2-jähriges komplettes Fangverbot etwas ändern würde, sei mal dahingestellt. Es deutet sich auch an anderen Fischarten schon länger an, dass es insgesamt weniger wird. Gefrorene Sandaale bekommt man schon 5 Jahre nicht mehr im Aquarienfachhandel zu kaufen (Richtung Nordsee verschwindet der Stint), die Krebse in den Dorschmägen sind zwar noch zu finden, werden aber irgendwie immer kleiner, dafür sind die Garnelen größer.. Heringsfänge brechen ein, Schollen (die waren vor 20 Jahren eine Seltenheit, jetzt sind sie genauso häufig vertreten, wie Flundern) schauen gut genährt aus, Flundern mitunter etwas abgemagert. Was dann wohl mit dem bevorzugten Nahrungsangebot zusammenhängen muss, was bei den Flundern nicht mehr in der Fülle vorhanden ist. 

Eigentlich sind das mehr als genug Indizien, anhand derer man mal ernstgemeinte Ursachenforschung betreiben sollte, aber genau das bleibt aus. Daher ist das auch fast völlig egal, was wir tun, denn es kommt sowieso, wie es kommen muss.

Grüße Sven


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Juni 2019)

Moin Sven,
Deine Kritik teile ich in weiten Teilen, aber zumindest hier östlich von Poel wird ganz gut Dorsch gefangen und ein Schonmaß von 45 cm haben auch viele der Fische. Im Abstand vom Ufer von bis zu 1000-1200 m werden  Dorsche gut  selbst vom Bellyboot aus gefangen.

Aber das täuscht über das Debakel hinweg.


----------



## rippi (5. Juni 2019)

@Nidderauer Woher hast du das mit den Schollen?


----------



## Ostseesilber (5. Juni 2019)

Man darf aber auch nicht der Gefahr unterliegen, alles immer nur schlecht zu reden. M.M.n. hat sich die Dorschpopulation zumindest in den Regionen, in denen wir angeln, positiv entwickelt. Man könnte vermuten, das das an den vorherigen Schutzmaßnahmen liegt, ich gehe jedenfalls davon aus...
So gut wie in der letzten Saison habe ich noch nie Dorsch gefangen, insbesondere auch vom Ufer aus.
Auch das ist natürlich nur mein subjektiver Eindruck, der jedoch zumindest gestützt wird von den Fängen meiner Angelkollegen.


----------



## Ostseesilber (5. Juni 2019)

...ja Testudo, sehe gerade das du den gleichen Eindruck hast...


----------



## Nidderauer (5. Juni 2019)

@Testudo: Wir waren am Himmelfahrtswochenende vor Rostock unterwegs mit dem Faltboot und vielleicht nur bis zu 500 m weit draußen maximal, da war nicht ein einziger Ü-45 dabei, aber auch kaum mal ein Kleiner der 20-30 cm-Fraktion. Dafür schon die ersten Makrelen und genügend Hornis und ne Mefo gabs auch. Um Ostern waren wir östlich Fehmarn/Großenbrode, da war nix mit Dorsch vom Ufer, obwohls im Vorjahr sensationell gut war. Und so scheint das auch immer hoch und runter zu gehen, wo viel Beute zu machen ist, sind dann auch irgendwann viele Jäger, eigentlich schade, dass es da dann offenbar keinerlei Grenzen gibt.
@rippi: Das ist das, was an den eigenen Angeln hängt und was ich bei Berufsfischern und anderen Anglern beobachtet habe. Und nur davon sollten wir hier eigentlich berichten, da ergibt sich doch ein anderes Bild als das, von dem hier viele schreiben, obwohl sie nichtmal am Wasser waren....
@Ostseesilber: Da haste völlig recht, man sollte nicht alles negativ sehen. Ich würde allein wegen der anderen Fischarten trotzdem wieder an die Ostsee fahren, irgendwas Leckeres wird schon zu fangen sein.


----------



## derangler89 (5. Juni 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Wo und bei wem?



Das kommt alles früh genug. Keine Sorge


----------



## Laichzeit (5. Juni 2019)

Womöglich ist es am Sinnvollsten, die noch auf falschen Zahlen basierende Quote von diesem Jahr nicht vollständig auszuschöpfen. Falls der diesjährige Jahrgang schwach ausfällt, hätten sie noch die Möglichkeit im nächsten Frühjahr zu laichen. Falls sich der Bestand doch besser entwickelt als erwartet, kann die eingesparte Fangmenge mit der nächsten Quote verrechnet werden.


----------



## derangler89 (5. Juni 2019)

blassauge schrieb:


> Jetzt mal zurück zum Thema...In der Meldung steht
> 
> _"...Aus diesen Befunden kann man schließen, dass der westliche Dorschbestand derzeit stärker unter Nachwuchsrekrutierung leidet als an Überfischung."_
> 
> ...


 
Das ist kein Bullshit sonder die Wahrheit. Die Fische können derzeit nicht abwachsen.


----------



## derangler89 (5. Juni 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Wie muss ich dann in diesen Zusammenhang diese Grafik verstehen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Brutjahrgang 2016 war sehr stark. 2017 sind die Rekruten dann in den Biomassebestand hineingewachsen. Dadurch der starke Anstieg. 2018 wurde eine historisch schlechte Rekrutierung festgestellt.


----------



## rippi (5. Juni 2019)

@Nidderauer Und du bist sicher, dass das Schollen waren und nicht einfach nur Flundern mit orangen Punkten? Viele halten die orangen Punkte nämlich für ein sicheres Erkennungsmerkmal für Schollen. Und Fischer bieten Flunder mit solchen Punkten auch als Schollen an.


----------



## Ladi74 (5. Juni 2019)

Hallo Leute, 
was diskutiert ihr euch die Köppe heiss?
Kommt noch besser!
https://www.bild.de/regional/leipzi...t-wegen-fangverbot-das-aus-62429272.bild.html
Noch ists ja nicht offiziell...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Juni 2019)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> was diskutiert ihr euch die Köppe heiss?
> Kommt noch besser!
> https://www.bild.de/regional/leipzi...t-wegen-fangverbot-das-aus-62429272.bild.html
> Noch ists ja nicht offiziell...


 
Ist bekannt und genau so richtig, wie es beim Dorsch richtig wäre.

Ein Ende mit Schrecken als ein Schrecken ohne Ende und ich wünsche keinem  Fischer was böses. Aber wenn nichts mehr da ist......


----------



## torstenhtr (5. Juni 2019)

Kleine Anmerkung: Die Agenda 45/0/10 stammt vom LAV MV und unterscheidet sich von der DAFV Position. Hier scheint es innerverbandliche Differenzen zu geben. Die DAFV Position ist evtl. etwas anglerfreundlicher, da auch zw. Boots-/Brandungsanglern unterschieden wird.

Ob Einschränkungen seitens der Angler überhaupt sinnvoll sind, kann grundsätzlich hinterfragt werden, da im Endeffekt das nur von der Politik genutzt wird, um die Quote der Berufsfischer zu erhöhen (Angler=Verhandlungsmasse). Das konnte man gut letztes Jahr beobachten (starke Erhöhung der Berufsfischerquote).



bastido schrieb:


> Insgesamt geht die Diskussion aber schon wieder weit über das hinaus, was der DAFV da so an Thesen aufstellt. Letztendlich bleibt die Forderung nach einer Schonzeit und einem höheren Mindestmaß, allerdings nur für Boots- und Kutterangler, dafür aber ein höheres Baglimit, eben die Agenda 45/0/10. Dafür fehlt mir weiterhin eine schlüssige Begründung wie das dem Dorschbestand nachhaltig helfen soll.
> @Toni_1962 hat ja schon mal die Vermutung der taktischen Gefahrenabwehr ins Spiel gebracht. Ob das so ist und ob es dann Wirkung zeigt, wird sich zeigen. Dem Dorschbestand wird es aus den verschiedenen schon genannten Gründen nicht helfen.



[1] LAV MV, Agenda 45/0/10, https://lav-mv.de/mitteilungen.php?download=389&o=1
[2] DAFV, Dorsch Resolution, https://archiv.dafv.de/files/dorschresolution2016.pdf


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Juni 2019)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> was diskutiert ihr euch die Köppe heiss?
> Kommt noch besser!
> https://www.bild.de/regional/leipzi...t-wegen-fangverbot-das-aus-62429272.bild.html
> Noch ists ja nicht offiziell...



Man warnt also davor, dass das Existenzen bei den Fischern kosten würde. Dann doch lieber die Bestände komplett plattmachen. Die Kinder der heutigen Berufsfischer haben offensichtlich eh vor, die Region zu verlassen. Unglaublich ... Backhaus und Konsorten sind doch diejenigen, die immer "Populisten" schreien, selbst sind sie aber die größten. Was für Idioten!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Juni 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Kleine Anmerkung: Die Agenda 45/0/10 stammt vom LAV MV und unterscheidet sich von der DAFV Position. Hier scheint es innerverbandliche Differenzen zu geben. Die DAFV Position ist evtl. etwas anglerfreundlicher, da auch zw. Boots-/Brandungsanglern unterschieden wird.
> 
> Ob Einschränkungen seitens der Angler überhaupt sinnvoll sind, kann grundsätzlich hinterfragt werden, da im Endeffekt das nur von der Politik genutzt wird, um die Quote der Berufsfischer zu erhöhen (Angler=Verhandlungsmasse). Das konnte man gut letztes Jahr beobachten (starke Erhöhung der Berufsfischerquote).
> 
> ...



Es wird vermutlich nicht mehr so viele Chancen geben, das der Dorsch nicht kollabiert. Wenn man sich durchringt, harte Schritte zu gehen, halte ich es für ausgeschlossen, das Angler das nicht mittragen. 

Ich habe dazu mal bei Facebook eine Umfrage gestartet und da war eine sehr hohe Akzeptanz, auch Federn zu lassen, so die Berufsfischerei auch mit einbezogen wird.


----------



## glavoc (6. Juni 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das machen wir, wenn bestimmte Arten im Bestand zusammenbrechen. Mein Verein hat z.B. seit 10 Jahren ganzjährige Entnahmesperre für Rotaugen und Rotfedern verhängt, weil der Bestand durch Kormoran/Waller etc. eingebrochen ist. Ein Nachbarverein hat in seinem Fließgewässer eine ganzjährige Sperre für Nasen verhängt. Hecht/Zander ist bei uns in der Regnitz (mittelgroßer Fluss) 7 Monate gesperrt, zuzüglich wird zur Stützung besetzt.
> 
> Generell ist der Unterschied zwischen Binnengewässer und Meer halt der, dass wir in den Binnengewässern den Bestand durch Besatz stützen können. Ich habs schon mal geschrieben: Mein Verein hat 200 Mitglieder und voriges Jahr alle möglichen Fischarten zu in Summe 7500 € besetzt.



joa mei, nix neues... So hab ich das aber nicht gemeint, bissle Weißfisch (2 Arten nur) schonen (Nase ist bei uns eh geschützt), Schonzeiten gleichsetzen und bissle verlängern... auch ich bin in einem Verein, nix neues. Hat und macht fast ein jeder Verein so (mal mehr, mal weniger)…
Schreibst es ja selber: Bestand durch (durchaus fragwürdigen) Besatz stützen. Worauf ich hinaus wollte, war eher - zwei Jahre keine Entnahme (bis auf Grundeln und Waller zBsp. ^^) da ihr euren vorhandenen Bestand ohne Nachkauf aus der Teichwirtschaft, stützen müsstet … da hätte es mich interessiert, wie du so was deinen Mitgliedern erklärst und wie viele noch im Verein bleiben würden...

grüßle


----------



## Georg Baumann (26. Juni 2019)

Ursprünglich sollte die Schonzeit ja STATT des Bag Limits kommen, inzwischen wird offensichtlich Schonzeit statt einer weiteren Reduzierung des Limits gefordert. Halte ich persönlich nicht für sinnvoll, der Zug ist abgefahren. Das Bag Limit ist da, weitere Einschränkungen sollten wir gar nicht erst zur Diskussion stellen. Wenn es dem Dorsch denn helfen würde, könnte ich es ja noch verstehen. Aber genau das glaube ich nicht. Wie schon mehrfach geschrieben, ist es wurscht, wann der Dorsch entnommen wird - er laicht dann nicht mehr. Ethische Fragen lasse ich hier mal außen vor - auch mir gefallen die Bilder laichschwerer Dorsche nicht, aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Wenn es darum geht, die Entnahmemenge zu senken, müssen die Quoten insbesondere der Fischer gesenkt werden. Wie genau die weiteren Einflüsse von ERwärumg bis Sauerstoffmangel, die ja wahrscheinlich eine viel größere Rolle spielen, wirken, weiß derzeit ganz offensichtlich kein Mensch. Die ganzen Maßnahmen kommen mir etwas hilflos vor. Nach dem Motto: Wir wissen nicht, woran's liegt, aber irgendwas müssen wir ja tun ...


----------



## Double2004 (26. Juni 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Die ganzen Maßnahmen kommen mir etwas hilflos vor. Nach dem Motto: Wir wissen nicht, woran's liegt, aber irgendwas müssen wir ja tun ...



Halte ich aber für sinnvoller als zu sagen: Wir wissen nicht, woran's liegt, also machen wir gar nichts.


----------



## tibulski (26. Juni 2019)

Hallo Georg,

das sieht die Wissenschaft anders. Mit deinem Argument könnte man auch alle Schonzeiten im Süsswasser abschaffen  

Während der Laichzeit versammeln sich die Dorsche auf engem Raum. Dazu sind sie laut wissenschaftlichen Studien für das erfolgreiche Laichgeschäft extrem anfällig gegen Störungen. Wenn da ein Schleppnetztroller durchfährt ist das (laut den Studien) alles andere als förderlich. Die dänischen Berufsfischer fangen wohl so ihre Jahresfangquote in wenigen Tagen ab und fahren dann weiter in andere Meeresgebiete.

Das gezielte Anfahren solcher Plätze von Angelkuttern könnte auch problematisch sein. 
Dazu kommt die ethische Kompoente.

Wir hatten ein ähnlich gelagertes  Thema schon vor einigen Jahren am Bodensee und die Angler haben sich stets für Schonzeiten (und auch Mindestmasse) ausgesprochen. Schon die ältesten bekannten Fischereiverordnungen sprechen sich dafür aus, Jungfische und Fische im Laichgeschäft zu schonen. Da die Menschen auch ohne wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse gemerkt haben, dass die Bestünde langfristig darunter leiden

Ich habe zu dem Thema beim Dorsch auch eine Präsentation aus der  Wissenschaft, welche ich auf Wunsch gerne einstellen kann.

Schwieriges Thema.

Lg,

  Olaf


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (27. Juni 2019)

[


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (27. Juni 2019)

Editiert 
ich war so _freundlich_ es zu löschen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (27. Juni 2019)

Double2004 schrieb:


> Halte ich aber für sinnvoller als zu sagen: Wir wissen nicht, woran's liegt, also machen wir gar nichts.



Stimmt. Aber dann bitte nicht auf dem Rücken der Angler.


----------



## Georg Baumann (27. Juni 2019)

tibulski schrieb:


> Während der Laichzeit versammeln sich die Dorsche auf engem Raum. Dazu sind sie laut wissenschaftlichen Studien für das erfolgreiche Laichgeschäft extrem anfällig gegen Störungen. Wenn da ein Schleppnetztroller durchfährt ist das (laut den Studien) alles andere als förderlich. Die dänischen Berufsfischer fangen wohl so ihre Jahresfangquote in wenigen Tagen ab und fahren dann weiter in andere Meeresgebiete.
> Olaf


----------



## Georg Baumann (27. Juni 2019)

Hallo Olaf, 

Mir ist es immer noch nicht ganz verständlich -  Fangquote ist doch Fangquote. Rein vom Bestand her ist es doch wurscht, wann ich meinen Anteil angle/fange. Es sei denn, es wird beim Fischen auf den Laichplätzen zusätzlich zum eigentlichen Fang noch mehr kaputt gemacht (Laich zerstört, etc.). DAss die Fischer dann auf andere Meeresgebiete fahren, ist ja keine Folge der fehlenden Schonzeit, sondern eher davon, dass es in anderen Gebieten offensichtlich keine Quote gibt. 

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Du hier die Studien einstellst. 

LG, Georg


----------



## zander67 (27. Juni 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Hallo Olaf,
> 
> Mir ist es immer noch nicht ganz verständlich -  Fangquote ist doch Fangquote. Rein vom Bestand her ist es doch wurscht, wann ich meinen Anteil angle/fange. Es sei denn, es wird beim Fischen auf den Laichplätzen zusätzlich zum eigentlichen Fang noch mehr kaputt gemacht (Laich zerstört, etc.). DAss die Fischer dann auf andere Meeresgebiete fahren, ist ja keine Folge der fehlenden Schonzeit, sondern eher davon, dass es in anderen Gebieten offensichtlich keine Quote gibt.
> 
> ...



Das Verhältnis Filet / Laichprodukt am Gesamtgewicht ändert sich im Laufe des Jahres, bei weiblichen logischer Weise deutlicher als bei männlichen Fischen.
Für mich gibt es da schon einen Unterschied, wann ich den Fisch entnehme.
Wenn es die Dorsche mit viel Glück bis zur Laichzeit geschafft haben, sollte man auch die Geduld aufbringen und den Dorsch noch ablaichen lassen,
schaden wird es den Bestand wohl kaum.

VG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. Juni 2019)

In der Dorschpopulation  ist ja immer nur ein Teil am Fortpflanzungsgeschehen beteiligt und hier wird eben zu 100% der Teil abgefischt, der gerade daran teilnehmen würde.

Nicht der Teil, der erst sehr spät geschlechtsreif wird
Nicht der teil, der erst später im Jahr laicht und schlechtere Bedingungen vorfindet

Man kann sehen, das damit durchaus deutlich in die Population eingegriffen wird.

Ökologie ist mehr als eine mathematische Gleichung, die hier deutlich zu schlicht angelegt wird.


----------



## Meefo 46 (27. Juni 2019)

Moin  Weil es mich Interessierte hab ich mal geschaut und dies gefunden.

https://literatur.thuenen.de/digbib_extern/dk039458.pdf

Schaut euch mal die Seiten 30-32 an .


----------



## Laichzeit (27. Juni 2019)

https://doi.org/10.1080/02755947.2012.663457


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. Juni 2019)

@Meefo 46 worauf zielst du ab?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (27. Juni 2019)

[


----------



## zander67 (27. Juni 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Jo, dann würden während der Laichzeit sogar weniger Fische durch kommerzielle Fischer entnommen, denn die Quoten sind tonnal vestgelegt.
> Warum das jetzt alles in anderen Regionen und bei anderen Fischarten funktioniert aber ausgerechnet beim Ostseedorsch nicht, wird eh keiner erklären können. Es steht und fällt alles mit der Entnahmemenge. Zu viel Entnahme allein kann einen Bestand kaputt machen, ein befischen während der Laichzeit eben nicht solange die Menge stimmt.
> Das ist X-fach bewiesen und wird erfolgreich praktiziert. Auch die Probleme des Ostseedorsches und eben auch des Herings kommen nicht wegen eines befischens während der Laichzeit und sind auch nicht dort zu lösen.



Es werden weniger Fische entnommen, die aber haben einen höheren Anteil an Laich am Gesamtgewicht.
Keine Ahnung ob der verwertet wird, wenn nicht, dann ist ein gewisser Anteil der Entnahmemenge für die Tonne.
Und, wenn es Probleme mit einem Fischbestand gibt, dann sind alle Möglichkeiten der Bestandsstabilisierung legitim, auch wenn sie nicht ursächlich sind.

VG


----------



## Georg Baumann (27. Juni 2019)

zander67 schrieb:


> Und, wenn es Probleme mit einem Fischbestand gibt, dann sind alle Möglichkeiten der Bestandsstabilisierung legitim, auch wenn sie nicht ursächlich sind.
> 
> VG



 Na ja, da kann man dann ja gleich einen totalen Fangstopp ausrufen - das wäre am allereffizientesten. Aber es geht ja gerade darum, tragfähige Kompromisse zwischen Entnahme und Bestandssicherung zu finden. Da finde ich schon, dass wir ganz genau hinschauen sollten, wenn es um Einschränkungen für uns Angler geht. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen: Ich bin grundsätzlich der Auffassung, dass alle Nutzer eine Verantwortung tragen und im Zweifelsfall ihren Teil beitragen müssen. Wenn das durch eine SChonzeit erreicht wird, bin ich dafür. Bislang überzeugen mich die Argumente aber noch nicht. Ich glaube nicht, dass sie zusätzlich zum Bag Limit einen Effekt hat.


----------



## zander67 (27. Juni 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Na ja, da kann man dann ja gleich einen totalen Fangstopp ausrufen - das wäre am allereffizientesten. Aber es geht ja gerade darum, tragfähige Kompromisse zwischen Entnahme und Bestandssicherung zu finden. Da finde ich schon, dass wir ganz genau hinschauen sollten, wenn es um Einschränkungen für uns Angler geht. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen: Ich bin grundsätzlich der Auffassung, dass alle Nutzer eine Verantwortung tragen und im Zweifelsfall ihren Teil beitragen müssen. Wenn das durch eine SChonzeit erreicht wird, bin ich dafür. Bislang überzeugen mich die Argumente aber noch nicht. Ich glaube nicht, dass sie zusätzlich zum Bag Limit einen Effekt hat.



Wenn eine Bestandssicherung nur durch einen totalen Fangstopp erreicht werden kann, dann ist es halt so, Norwegen macht es ja gerade vor.



Testudo schrieb:


> In der Dorschpopulation  ist ja immer nur ein Teil am Fortpflanzungsgeschehen beteiligt und hier wird eben zu 100% der Teil abgefischt, der gerade daran teilnehmen würde.
> 
> Nicht der Teil, der erst sehr spät geschlechtsreif wird
> Nicht der teil, der erst später im Jahr laicht und schlechtere Bedingungen vorfindet
> ...



Wie ich finde auch ein wichtiger Beitrag.
Hier wird die Population die eigentlich alles richtig macht weg selektiert.

VG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. Juni 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Das ist X-fach bewiesen und wird erfolgreich praktiziert



Ich finde das ist x-fach widerlegt, den weltweit schaffen wir es die Bestände zu ruinieren. Nur weil eine Population nicht ad hock in sich zusammenbricht, kann man doch nicht von einem funktionierendem System sprechen, obwohl es an allen Ecken und Enden  immer nur eine Tendenz kennt und die geht abwärts.

Das ist allenthalben eine schlechte Angewohnheit aber kein bewährtes Vorghen.


----------



## angler1996 (27. Juni 2019)

der Ansatz nicht zu Lasten der Angel ist sicher richtig, nur wenn ich das richtig verstehe - keiner kann erklären - dann hilft eigentlich nur befristet der Holzhammer-
aus die Maus für 1 bis 2 Jahre für alle!! , und klären was passiert und warum und wie sich das ganze entwickelt
Die Frage ist nur bekommt man das hin - was ist außerhalb der Hoheitsgebiete der Anrainerstaaten?​


----------



## Meefo 46 (27. Juni 2019)

Moin @Testudo Das eine fast ganzjährige Schonzeit beim Ostbestand dann eingeführt werden müsste ,da die Hauptlaichzeit März bis September ist.


----------



## Laichzeit (27. Juni 2019)

Man kann die Schonzeit auch auf die bekannten Laichgebiete beschränken, so wurde das schon früher gehandhabt.


----------



## Meefo 46 (27. Juni 2019)

Moin ;Der Dorsch ist aber kein Standort treuer Fisch auch in der Laichzeit nicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (27. Juni 2019)

[


----------



## Meefo 46 (28. Juni 2019)

Moin.

Norwegen stellt auch Sondergenehmigungen in Aussicht ,nur mal zur Klarstellung.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. Juni 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Gegen Effektivität beim kommerziellen Fischfang ist, so er denn sein muss und soll, nämlich nichts einzuwenden. Besser als wenn die Trawler das ganze Jahr die Ostsee durchpflügen und Unmengen an Beifang produzieren.



Bei der empfohlenen Fangmenge für die westliche Ostsee braucht kein Mensch das ganze Jahr.  5-10 Fischzüge üblicher deutscher Trawler und die empfohlene  Quote ist ausgefischt.

Das ist alles der schiere Hohn,  wenn man den Fang nicht aussetzt.


----------



## smithie (28. Juni 2019)

Die westliche Ostsee würde doch so und so nie hergeben, dass der "übliche deutsche Trawler" das ganze Jahr hinweg fischt?

Demzufolge ist es mir lieber, die fischen die Quote an weniger Tagen als ständig unproduktiv.

Die Quote an sich ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. Juni 2019)

Würden Sie denn überhaupt unproduktiv fischen? Wäre das überhaupt rentabel, oder wäre das ein "Verbot" durch die Hintertür?


----------



## Meefo 46 (28. Juni 2019)

Moin .Ein Fischer der seine Quote ausgeschöpft hat, auf Dorsch ,wird dann eben auf andere arten Schleppen.

Allerdings nicht ohne Beifang und das könnte auch Dorsch sein.

Und selbst bei einer Schonzeit würde sich an der Quote nichts ändern die würde in jedem Fall ausgeschöpft.

Und selbst wenn wir Angler ganz auf den Dorschfang verzichten an der Quote würde sich nichts ändern sie würde durch andere ausgeschöpft.


----------



## smithie (28. Juni 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Würden Sie denn überhaupt unproduktiv fischen? Wäre das überhaupt rentabel, oder wäre das ein "Verbot" durch die Hintertür?


Die Fragen waren jetzt aber nicht ernst gemeint, oder?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (28. Juni 2019)

[


----------



## Fischer am Inn (1. Juli 2019)

Hallo miteinander,

hier geht´s um die Ostsee. Aber zur Abrundung des Gesamtblickes: Auch in der Nordsee kommt der Dorschbestand  in den kritischen Bereich.

Lest selbst:

https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-48798925

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Juli 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> hier geht´s um die Ostsee. Aber zur Abrundung des Gesamtblickes: Auch in der Nordsee kommt der Dorschbestand  in den kritischen Bereich.
> 
> ...



Ich bin gespannt, welche Quoten für 2020 vereinbart werden. Wenn ich folgendes lese, zweifle ich aber daran, dass wirklich nachhaltig entschieden wird: "It will likely result in a reduction to the Total Allowable Catch (TAC) for 2020 but it will not necessarily be as strict as the advice suggests."

Es wird halt weiter versucht, auf Kante zu fahren.


----------



## BERND2000 (1. Juli 2019)

Die staatlichen Versuche in Europa die Fischbestände zu erhalten und zu bewahren ist halt speziel in Deutschland keine Erfolgsgeschichte.
Wenn man es nicht als stetes Versagen betrachten mag, dann sollte man es als erfolgreiche Augenwischerei betrachten.
Die kleinen Erfolge beruhen eher auf den pers.Einsatz Einzelner, als auf politischen Willen da die Probleme angehen zu wollen.
(Mit Einzelnen, beziehe ich auch  Fachkräfte mit ein, aber auch viele Andere...)


----------



## torstenhtr (10. Juli 2019)

*Ab August drohen Dorsch-Fangverbote*
https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/meck...gust-drohen-Dorsch-Fangverbote,dorsch236.html

Zitat:
[..] Vom Fangstopp betroffen wären auch Freizeitfischer, die bislang noch bis zu sieben Dorsche anlanden dürften. Auch diese Zahl werde voraussichtlich gesenkt, so Klöckner. [..]


----------



## Wollebre (11. Juli 2019)

Reproduktion, einige Gedanken dazu.

In der westlichen Ostdsee gibt es ca. 24.000 Robben. Die fressen minimum 5kg Fisch pro Tag =120.000 kg
diese multipliziert mit 365 Tage = 43.800.000 kg = 43.800 to

Dann stellt mal dagegen was Berufsfischer und Hobbyangler zusammen anlanden.

Bei 50 Prozent weniger Robben würde die Biomasse anders aussehen....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (11. Juli 2019)

Skandal,die trauen sich was ... die Robben.


----------



## JimiG (11. Juli 2019)

Wollebre schrieb:


> Reproduktion, einige Gedanken dazu.
> 
> In der westlichen Ostdsee gibt es ca. 24.000 Robben. Die fressen minimum 5kg Fisch pro Tag =120.000 kg
> diese multipliziert mit 365 Tage = 43.800.000 kg = 43.800 to
> ...



Robben gabs schon immer in der Ostsee und soweit ich weiss waren die Bestände des Dorsches trotzdem erst seit (historisch gesehen) kürzerer Zeit kurz vor dem Zusammenbrechen. Dann könnte man ja nach der Denkweise jede Tierart vorm Aussterben retten wenn man deren Fressfeinde einfach mal umlegt. Wohin das führt hat man schon im Yellowstone Nationalpark mit den Wölfen lernen müssen.
Man sollte eher mal den indirekten Eingriff des Menschen, Stichwort Klimaerwärmung (Dorsch Kaltwasserfisch), mit einrechnen. Denn niemals hat ein natürlicher Predator allein den Bestand seiner Beute bis zum Aussterben gebracht, wenn  keine anderen äusseren Einflüsse wie, (Achtung jetzt kommte es) Klimawandel , der Mensch oder z.B. kosmische Katastrophen dazu kamen.  Sowas nennt man Räuber-Beute-Beziehung


----------



## Meefo 46 (11. Juli 2019)

Moin :

Das ist doch alles in die eigene Tasche lügerei ,alleinig am Bestandsrückgang des Dorsches sind für mich ,

die nicht angepassten Quoten der Fischerei in den letzten Jahren bzw Jahrzehnten .Und dort müsste der Hebel angesetzt werden.


----------



## Laichzeit (11. Juli 2019)

Wenn die EU-Kommission sogar einen außerplanmäßigen Fangstopp in Erwägung zieht, kann man wahrscheinlich damit rechnen, dass für die Quote 2020 auch härter durchgegriffen wird.


----------



## JimiG (11. Juli 2019)

Steht doch auch in meinem Beitrag oben drin das auch der Mensch dran Schuld sein kann.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (24. Juli 2019)

Es geht los, mit den ersten Fangverboten:

https://ec.europa.eu/germany/news/20190723-fangverbot-dorsch_de


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (24. Juli 2019)

.


----------



## Deep Down (24. Juli 2019)

Wann kommt denn endlich die Pressemeldung, worin der DAFV vorauseilend verkündet, das wir Deutschen Angler alle (!) bereit sind unseren Beitrag zu leisten und ebenfalls bis zum 31.12.2019 auf den Fang von Dorschen verzichten!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. September 2019)

@derangler89  Moin Tim, die Kieler Nachrichten haben einen Beitrag über fehlernähr ung der dorsche in der östlichen Ostsee berichtet.

Bist du mit deiner Arbeit mittlerweile fertig, kannst uns etwas von deinen Erkenntnissen mitteilen?

Gruß  Frank


----------



## derangler89 (6. Oktober 2019)

@Testudo Die Arbeit ist abgegeben, ich verteidige sie Ende Oktober.

Fehlernährung dürfte ein Symptom einer größeren Problematik sein. Ich habe recht viel aus meiner Masterarbeit gestrichen, weil es sonst zu groß geworden wäre. Das werde ich im Laufe des nächsten Jahres im Rahmen einer Doktorarbeit publizieren. Die Ergebnisse der Masterarbeit teile ich dann hier Ende Oktober mit.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Oktober 2019)

@derangler89  Danke für die Info und viel Erfolg für das Kolloquium


----------



## NaabMäx (7. Oktober 2019)

Versteh ich nicht, trotz Überangebot von Plankton keine Jung- und Futterfische?

Ist das richtig?
Bereits zu hohen, ungenutzten Nährstoffgehalt in der OS?
Zu hoher Nährstoffeintrag? (Durchgehend oder Temporär?) (Wie unterscheidet man Sauerstoffentzug durch Algensterben von Sauerstoffentzug durch Düngeeintrag da das vermutlich in das gleiche Zeitfenster fällt? zumindest den landwirtschaftlichen eintrag- oder?
Zu wenig Nährstoffverzehrer?
Zu wenig Sauerstoff?
Zu geringen Austausch von Tiefenwasser?
Zu hohen Fischereidruck auch auf Futterfische?


Welche Länder Verursacher?
Welche Länder betroffen?
Gibt es fest installierte Messstationen an Küsten / Mündungen / Offshore, die verschiedene Tiefen analysieren, oder andere regelmäßig erfasste Daten dazu?
(Nährstoffe, Sauerstoff, Gifte,..)
Ist ein Erkennen der Auswirkungen der Einflussgrößen möglich oder ist das nur durch Versuch / Vergleich möglich? 


mfg
NM


----------



## hecht99 (7. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,

nachdem wir Ende April das letzte Mal an der Ostsee waren und jeder pro Tag um die 3-6 guten Fische hatte waren wir letzten Donnerstag und Freitag mal wieder mit dem Kutter unterwegs. Niemand kommt im Moment mit einigermaßen vernünftigen Fischen überhaupt in die Nähe des Baglimits (zumindest vom Kutter). Jedoch konnte man wirklich schöne Einzelfische fangen, hatte z. B. jeden Tag einen guten 70er und dazu noch einen Ende 50 Anfang 60. Dazu kamen noch einige Mittevierziger. Von dieser Kategorie wurden aber am Donnerstag max. 20 und Freitag max. 12 gefangen, wobei der Kutter voll besetzt war.
Vielleicht ist es der falsche Weg fest auf den 7 Dorschen zu beharren, evtl. sollte man dem ganzen mit 5 Dorschen entgegenkommen?

Unabhängig vom Baglimit können wir einzelnen Angler aber auch einen kleinen Teil dazu beitragen:
Viele kleine Dorsche wurden gefangen, gefühlt waren es 70% auf Beifänger, 20% auf Wurm, 8% auf Pilker (mussten recht groß gewählt werden) und 2% auf Gummi. Auf Beifänger kam glaub ich auf dem ganzen Boot kein vernünftiger Dorsch aus dem Wasser. Vielleicht sollte darauf bestanden werden mit Gummi+Jigkopf und Solopilker zu angeln und auf den Beifang der kleinen verzichtet werden (alle zurückgesetzten kommen eh nicht durch).

Die Dorschmägen waren voll mit Krebsen und Tobis, gerade der oben genannte Punkt mit der Ernährung würde mich interessieren.


----------



## derangler89 (28. Oktober 2019)

@Testudo Die Masterarbeit habe ich vergangene Woche erfolgreich verteidigt. Dabei habe ich Korrelationen der küstennahen Fischfauna aus einem Monitoring-Projekt mit den Dorschbestandsdaten abgeglichen. Dabei ist zutage getreten, dass sich der Bestand von Aalmuttern 1:1 so einwickelt wie die Rekrutierung, also der Nachwuchs, des Dorsches. Das macht auf den ersten Blick überhaupt keinen Sinn, denn Dorsche legen Millionen von Eiern und haben tages- und laichzeitbedingte Wanderungen, während Aalmuttern extrem Standorttreu und vivipar sind, also eine begrenzte Anzahl von Jungtieren lebendig gebären. Aber: juvenile Dorsche, also die Rekruten, und Aalmuttern haben auch Gemeinsamkeiten: Dorschrekruten sind ebenfalls nur im küstennahen Bereich, sie fressen exakt das gleiche wie Aalmuttern und das Längenspektrum ist gleich, wodurch der Prädationsdruck vergleichbar sein dürfte.

Wenn sich nun also der Aalmutterbestand so entwickelt wie Nachwuchsjahrgänge von Dorschen kann das nur bedeuten, dass die Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit von Jungdorschen erst ab dem Übergang von pelagischer zu demersaler Lebensweise determiniert wird. Fast alle anderen Theorien zur Bestandsentwicklung haben ihren Fokus auf Eientwicklungen und die Entwicklungen der Larven. Das ist damit, zumindest für den Westdorsch, hinfällig. Ebenso lässt sich eine Nahrungslimitation im küstennahen Bereich ableiten, da dies auf die einzige Gemeinsamkeit von Dorschen und Aalmuttern sein kann, die einen Bestandszuwachs wie den 2017er Jahrgang erklären kann. Wenn die Rekruten im küstennahen Bereich nahrungslimitiert sind, ist es auch der Laicherbiomassebestand, der diese Gebiete als Hauptfraßgrund nutzt.

@NaabMäx Das Problem dabei dürfte die mangelnde Umsetzung von Phytoplankton zu Zooplankton sein


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. Oktober 2019)

Glückwunsch zum Master

Wow, dass ist ja mal interessant.


----------



## Hering 58 (28. Oktober 2019)

Glückwunsch zum Master *derangler89*


----------



## NaabMäx (31. Oktober 2019)

@NaabMäx Das Problem dabei dürfte die mangelnde Umsetzung von Phytoplankton zu Zooplankton sein[/QUOTE]
Wie das denn?


----------



## Anglerdemo (31. Oktober 2019)

derangler89 schrieb:


> @Testudo Die Masterarbeit habe ich vergangene Woche erfolgreich verteidigt. Dabei habe ich Korrelationen der küstennahen Fischfauna aus einem Monitoring-Projekt mit den Dorschbestandsdaten abgeglichen. Dabei ist zutage getreten, dass sich der Bestand von Aalmuttern 1:1 so einwickelt wie die Rekrutierung, also der Nachwuchs, des Dorsches. Das macht auf den ersten Blick überhaupt keinen Sinn, denn Dorsche legen Millionen von Eiern und haben tages- und laichzeitbedingte Wanderungen, während Aalmuttern extrem Standorttreu und vivipar sind, also eine begrenzte Anzahl von Jungtieren lebendig gebären. Aber: juvenile Dorsche, also die Rekruten, und Aalmuttern haben auch Gemeinsamkeiten: Dorschrekruten sind ebenfalls nur im küstennahen Bereich, sie fressen exakt das gleiche wie Aalmuttern und das Längenspektrum ist gleich, wodurch der Prädationsdruck vergleichbar sein dürfte.
> 
> Wenn sich nun also der Aalmutterbestand so entwickelt wie Nachwuchsjahrgänge von Dorschen kann das nur bedeuten, dass die Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit von Jungdorschen erst ab dem Übergang von pelagischer zu demersaler Lebensweise determiniert wird. Fast alle anderen Theorien zur Bestandsentwicklung haben ihren Fokus auf Eientwicklungen und die Entwicklungen der Larven. Das ist damit, zumindest für den Westdorsch, hinfällig. Ebenso lässt sich eine Nahrungslimitation im küstennahen Bereich ableiten, da dies auf die einzige Gemeinsamkeit von Dorschen und Aalmuttern sein kann, die einen Bestandszuwachs wie den 2017er Jahrgang erklären kann. Wenn die Rekruten im küstennahen Bereich nahrungslimitiert sind, ist es auch der Laicherbiomassebestand, der diese Gebiete als Hauptfraßgrund nutzt.



Ja, das ist sehr interessant.

Wir haben die Entwicklung des Bestandes der Aalmutter jetzt mit dem Abverkauf des HEMNES Regal bei einem großen schwedischem Möbelhaus ins Verhältnis gebracht- es korreliert...Fanden wir schwer beeindruckend, jedoch wissenschaftlich wohl für den Dorschbestand nur begrenzt aussagekräftig. 

Für die Aalmutter gibt es keine genauen offiziellen Zahlen zu den Beständen (z.B. ICES) somit ist das sicherlich schon einmal mit einem verdammt großen Fragezeichen zu versehen.

Nach unseren Informationen ist diese obige Aussage in den Bezugg auf den Dorsch wissenschaftlich betrachtet anscheinend (leider?) nicht wirklich etwas wert. Wir fanden das nämlich im ersten Moment auch "interessant" und haben natürlich bei verschiedenen bekannten Instituten nachgefragt. 

Übrigens würde mich persönlich interessieren, welche Institute die Masterarbeit unterstützt haben und welche Bestandszahlen die Grundlage hierfür waren. FIUM?

Damit möchten wir übrigens weder die Masterarbeit oder die Person bewerten, sondern lediglich klarstellen, dass die Aussage aus Sicht der von uns befragten Wissenschaftler für den Bestand oder gar die Bestandentwicklung des Dorsches keine Aussagekraft hat bzw. halt für die Wissenschaft in Bezug auf den Dorsch nicht interessant ist. Wir unterstützen grundsätzich jeden, der sich mit diesem für uns Angler wichtigen Thema auseinandersetzt! 

So unterstützt auch die WiSH e.V. weiterhin verschiedene wissenschaftliche Projekte zum Dorsch, zum Meeresangeln und Angeltourismus. Themen, die uns alle angehen!


----------



## torstenhtr (31. Oktober 2019)

Finde deinen Unterton etwas daneben Lars .. man muss nicht sofort in Verteidigungshaltung gehen. Es ist richtig, Korellation bedeutet nicht zwangsläufig Kausalität. Trotzdem sollte man ergebnisoffen auch solche Hyphothesen verfolgen. Die von dir erwähnten Wissenschaftler müssen längst nicht richtig liegen - bisherige Populationsmodelle haben anscheinend versagt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. Oktober 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Ja, das ist sehr interessant.
> 
> Wir haben die Entwicklung des Bestandes der Aalmutter jetzt mit dem Abverkauf des HEMNES Regal bei einem großen schwedischem Möbelhaus ins Verhältnis gebracht- es korreliert...Fanden wir schwer beeindruckend, jedoch wissenschaftlich wohl für den Dorschbestand nur begrenzt aussagekräftig.
> 
> ...



Bravo,  sich selbst und dem vertretenen Anliegen der größte Feind.


----------



## Minimax (31. Oktober 2019)

@derangler89 Auch von herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Master,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Naturliebhaber (31. Oktober 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Ja, das ist sehr interessant.
> 
> Wir haben die Entwicklung des Bestandes der Aalmutter jetzt mit dem Abverkauf des HEMNES Regal bei einem großen schwedischem Möbelhaus ins Verhältnis gebracht- es korreliert...Fanden wir schwer beeindruckend, jedoch wissenschaftlich wohl für den Dorschbestand nur begrenzt aussagekräftig.



Da schreibt jemand eine WISSENSCHAFTLICHE Arbeit und bekommt dann solch einen Proll-Kommentar zurück, weil "bekannte Institute" das bisher nicht bestätigt haben. Voll daneben.

Hinter einer Masterarbeit steht ein Professor (vermutlich laut Anglerdemo auch ein Dummkopf, der sich nicht mit den Instituten abgestimmt hat), die Arbeit wurde erfolgreich verteidigt (wahrscheinlich saßen nur Deppen im Ausschuss) und der Autor plant darauf seine Promotion aufzubauen (das Thema wird also offensichtlich seitens der Uni/Hochschule als geeignet angesehen).


----------



## Laichzeit (31. Oktober 2019)

"Bin ich denn damit euer Feind geworden, dass ich euch die Wahrheit vorhalte?"



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Wir haben die Entwicklung des Bestandes der Aalmutter jetzt mit dem Abverkauf des HEMNES Regal bei einem großen schwedischem Möbelhaus ins Verhältnis gebracht- es korreliert...Fanden wir schwer beeindruckend, jedoch wissenschaftlich wohl für den Dorschbestand nur begrenzt aussagekräftig.


Schau dir doch mal an, wie der Dorschbestand, die Laicherbiomasse mit dem Reproduktionserfolg korreliert. Für alle, die auf eine rasche und dauerhafte Erholung des Bestands durch den starken Jahrgang 2016 gehofft haben, dürfte doch mittlerweile klar sein, dass sich das Problem nicht auf den SSB reduzieren lässt, sondern wie beim Dorsch in der östlichen Ostsee die anderen Umweltfaktoren auch eine maßgebliche Rolle spielen. Ob die Aalmutter dafür ein guter Proxy ist, sei mal dahingestellt.



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> So unterstützt auch die WiSH e.V. weiterhin verschiedene wissenschaftliche Projekte zum Dorsch, zum Meeresangeln und Angeltourismus. Themen, die uns alle angehen!


Leider ist eure, bzw. deine Haltung dabei eher darauf fixiert, was ins eigene Weltbild passt.


----------



## Anglerdemo (31. Oktober 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Da schreibt jemand eine WISSENSCHAFTLICHE Arbeit und bekommt dann solch einen Proll-Kommentar zurück, weil "bekannte Institute" das bisher nicht bestätigt haben. Voll daneben.


 Es ist kein Proll- Kommentar, sondern ein überspitztes Beispiel, dass definitiv nur darlegen soll, dass es hier keinen Zusammenhang gibt, amn aber vieles in Korrelation setzen kann! Dieses überspitze Beispiel soll inbesonderen Usern - die nicht so im Thema sind - bildlich darstellen, dass diese Aussage hier so nicht einfach als zutreffend und richtig bewertet werden kann. Manche Aussagen verbreiten sich halt sehr schnell im Netz. 

Zudem gibt es keine offiziellen Zahlen zum Bestand der Aalmutter, ebenso wenig wie Absatzzahlen von Hemnes. Einfach drei Sätze aus einer Masterarbeit in einem Forum  als "Begründung für die fehlende Reproduktion beim Dorsch" darzustellen ist in meinen Augen fahrlässig. Wer dann das Forum hier länger verfolgt, könnte dann auf Basis der Historie hierzu sogar noch einen Zusammenhang zu namhaften Instituten herstellen.

Übrigens habe ich niemanden als Dummkopf bezeichnet, im Gegenteil! Ich zolle jedem, der eine Masterarbeit/ Diplomarbeit schreibt, meinen größten Respekt. Dennoch ist sicherlich auch Kritik erlaubt. Aber bevor Du mich weiter mal wieder persönlich angehst, sollte der Diplomand seine Arbeit gerne selber verteidigen, oder? Das wäre dann zumindest nicht OT und könnte der Sache diesen. Dazu habe ich eine einfache Frage gestellt, nämlich welche Bestandszahlen als Basis der Arbeit dienen.

Ja, und ganz ehrlich vertraue ich wissenschaftlichen Instituten und international anerkannten Wissenschaftlern dann doch mehr, als einer Masterarbeit.

Ergänzen möchte ich noch einen wichtigen Punkt. An der Uni in Hamburg zum Beispiel gibt es verdammt viele Arbeiten zu diesen Themen, alle sehr wertvoll, so wie auch die hier genannte Masterarbeit sicherlich wertvolle Ansätze enthalten kann. Jedoch sind es maximale Ansätze, nicht Lösungen opder Erklärungen.



derangler89 schrieb:


> Fast alle anderen Theorien zur Bestandsentwicklung haben ihren Fokus auf Eientwicklungen und die Entwicklungen der Larven. *Das ist damit, zumindest für den Westdorsch, hinfällig.*


 Das ist die Aussage, die dann wirklich alle anderen Arbeiten von Wissenschaftlern als falsch/ überholt bezeichnet. Sorry, aber die Aussage ist wissenschaftlich nicht im Ansatz haltbar. Schade, dass keiner von Euch diesen Punkt mal aufgreift. Und das steht so in Deiner Masterarbeit Tim?


----------



## Anglerdemo (31. Oktober 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Leider ist eure, bzw. deine Haltung dabei eher darauf fixiert, was ins eigene Weltbild passt.


 Nein, wir beantworten jede Anfrage von wissenschaftlichen Instituten und nehmen in der Regel auch die Einladungen von Unis etc. an, um zum Beispiel Diplomanden zu unterstützen, aber auch verschiedene wissenschaftliche Projekte zu Fischbeständen, Fischereimethoden. Demnach einfach eine Unterstellung von Dir und falsch!


----------



## Laichzeit (31. Oktober 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Nein, wir beantworten jede Anfrage von wissenschaftlichen Instituten und nehmen in der Regel auch die Einladungen von Unis etc. an, um zum Beispiel Diplomanden zu unterstützen, aber auch verschiedene wissenschaftliche Projekte zu Fischbeständen, Fischereimethoden. Demnach einfach eine Unterstellung von Dir und falsch!


Ich lasse mich gerne belehren, aber dein erster Kommentar hierzu spricht eben auch Bände.
Die Natur ist dynamisch und nicht selten löst ein begrenzender Faktor einen anderen ab.


----------



## Minimax (31. Oktober 2019)

@Anglerdemo 
ich finde es  nicht gut, einen jungen Wissenschaftler, der hier auf Nachfrage seine soeben verteidigte Arbeit vorstellt, derartig scharf und mit agressiver Rhetorik so anzugehen. Und wenn man mit ihm persönlich in eine kritische Auseinandersetzung gehen möchte, dann wäre es zumindest angebracht gewesen ihm zunächst einmal zu seinem Abschluss zu gratulieren, wie es simple Höflichkeit erfordert, und was auch verschiedene Boardies getan haben.
Und mit der Verteidigung hat der Boardie übrigens seinen Master bzw. M.A. erhalten, ein akademischer Grad der dem Diplom gleichgestellt ist. Es ist daher absichtlich
herabsetzend ihn als Diplomanden zu bezeichnen: Er hat seinen berufsqualifizierenden Abschluss.
Durch diese aggressive und ungehobelte Art, Diskussionen zu führen wirkst Du nicht sympathisch oder souverän, gleich ob Du recht hast oder nicht. Mich zumindest schreckt das ab, mich mit Deinen Inhalten und Zielen zu beschäftigen. Ich glaube dass diese Art viel schädlicher für Dein Anliegen sein kann, als eine ungelegene Magisterarbeit.

Minimax


----------



## torstenhtr (31. Oktober 2019)

@Tim Glückwunsch zur verteidigten Masterarbeit. Ich das ganz wichtig, dass sich auch Experten in diesem Bereich an die Öffentlichkeit wagen, interaktiv diskutieren und ihre Arbeit verteidigen, Danke dafür.


----------



## Anglerdemo (31. Oktober 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> @Anglerdemo
> ich finde es  nicht gut, einen jungen Wissenschaftler, der hier auf Nachfrage seine soeben verteidigte Arbeit vorstellt, derartig scharf und mit agressiver Rhetorik so anzugehen. Und wenn man mit ihm persönlich in eine kritische Auseinandersetzung gehen möchte, dann wäre es zumindest angebracht gewesen ihm zunächst einmal zu seinem Abschluss zu gratulieren, wie es simple Höflichkeit erfordert, und was auch verschiedene Boardies getan haben.
> Und mit der Verteidigung hat der Boardie übrigens seinen Master bzw. M.A. erhalten, ein akademischer Grad der dem Diplom gleichgestellt ist. Es ist daher absichtlich
> herabsetzend ihn als Diplomanden zu bezeichnen: Er hat seinen berufsqualifizierenden Abschluss.
> ...



Ich stimme Dir teilweise zu. Ja, ich hätte ihm gratulieren müssen, das habe ich versäumt und hole es hiermit nach! Herzlichen Glückwunsch Tim!

Die Bezeichnung Diplomand war nicht herabwüdigend gemeint, sonder bezog sich auf den Zeitpunkt des schreibens der Masterarbeit. War demnach etwas unglücklich formuliert, aber wie gesagt nicht herabwürdigend gemeint.

Natürlich polarisiere ich häufig mit meiner Art der Diskussion. Das hat sich hier mit der Zeit so ergeben, denn ich werde ja auch nicht gerade verschont. Ich denke meine Art der Diskussion ist grundsätzlich auch immer abhängig vom User mit dem ich über ein Thema diskutiere. Wenn ich zum 1000'sten mal immer von der gleichen Person angegangen werde, habe ich auch keine Lust mehr freundlich zu antworten. Ist eventuell nicht richtig, aber auch mein Charakter. Ich werde versuchen mich zu bessern.



Minimax schrieb:


> ich finde es nicht gut, einen jungen Wissenschaftler, der hier auf Nachfrage seine soeben verteidigte Arbeit vorstellt, derartig scharf und mit agressiver Rhetorik so anzugehen.


 Das lag zugegeben an der Art und Weise wie seine Aussage hier auf mich wirkte. Ich habe das bereits oben versucht darzustellen- eine Masterarbeit stellt alle anderen langjährigen Forschungen nicht nur in Frage, sondern stellt diese öffentlich als falsch (hinfällig) dar. Wenn man also so auftritt, darf man sich über eine Antwort im gleichen Stil nicht wundern denke ich, oder? Das sind Details, die ich aufmersam zur Kenntnis nehme und drauf reagiere. Man darf gerne seine Meinung äußern, dann bitte aber auch so kennzeichen und nicht als Fakt darstellen.


----------



## Minimax (31. Oktober 2019)

@Anglerdemo ich danke Dir für die klärende Antwort
hg
Miniax


----------



## geomas (31. Oktober 2019)

@derangler89  - herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Master!

Ohne jegliche Ahnung von der Materie zu haben: als Kind habe ich sehr gerne Aalmuttern an der Molen-Steinpackung geangelt. 
Das waren damals die einzigen Ostseefische, die bei unzureichendem Gerät in Reichweite waren. Irgendwie mag ich diese Species (ich rede nicht von der Küche).
Wie steht es denn um die Aalmutter in der Ostsee? Gibt es so etwas wie ein Monitoring der Bestände? Das wäre ja Dein Thema.


----------



## rutilus69 (31. Oktober 2019)

geomas schrieb:


> @derangler89  - herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Master!
> 
> Ohne jegliche Ahnung von der Materie zu haben: als Kind habe ich sehr gerne Aalmuttern an der Molen-Steinpackung geangelt.
> Das waren damals die einzigen Ostseefische, die bei unzureichendem Gerät in Reichweite waren. Irgendwie mag ich diese Species (ich rede nicht von der Küche).
> Wie steht es denn um die Aalmutter in der Ostsee? Gibt es so etwas wie ein Monitoring der Bestände? Das wäre ja Dein Thema.


Genau daran denke ich bei Aalmutter auch immer. Mit einer kurzen Rute auf den Betonblöcken der Wellenbrecher stehen und Aalmuttern zuppeln. Da werden Kindheitserinnerungen wach :-D


----------



## Anglerdemo (31. Oktober 2019)

geomas schrieb:


> @derangler89
> Wie steht es denn um die Aalmutter in der Ostsee? Gibt es so etwas wie ein Monitoring der Bestände? Das wäre ja Dein Thema.



Nach unseren Informationen gibt es zur Aalmutter keine verlässlichen Zahlen, da die Fischart für die Fischerei keine Rolle spielt.

Jedoch ist die Aalmutter trotzdem für die Wissenschaft von großer Bedeutung. Die Aalmutter gilt als sehr standorttreu und wird deshalb häufig auf Umweltschäden untersucht. Aus diesen Untersuchungen lassen sich Rückschlüsse auf die Umweltbelastungen in den entsprechenden Gebieten ziehen.

Ich kann mich daran erinnern, dass irgendwann (vor 15 oder 20 Jahren geschätzt) mal die Aalmutter als Nachweis der schädigenden Wirkung von Schiffsfarben in bestimmten Gebieten galt, insbesondere die Schädigung am Erbgut war damals glaube ich ein heißes Thema. Daraus resultieren u.a. die strengen Auflagen beim Antifouling (und warum das Zeug heute immer schlechter wirkt...). Gerade Schädigungen bei den Eizellen war damals ein Thema, denn die Aalmutter gebärt ja ihren Nachwuchs lebend. Ich glaube bilologisch zählt die Aalmutter zu den Barschverwandten, früher mal zu den Grundeln. Aber das ist nur so aus der Erinnerung raus- und deshalb meine Zweifel an der hier vorgebrachten "These". Dorsch und Aalmutter sollte einem Vergleich nicht wirklich standhalten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. Oktober 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Nein, wir beantworten jede Anfrage von wissenschaftlichen Instituten und nehmen in der Regel auch die Einladungen von Unis etc. an, um zum Beispiel Diplomanden zu unterstützen, aber auch verschiedene wissenschaftliche Projekte zu Fischbeständen, Fischereimethoden. Demnach einfach eine Unterstellung von Dir und falsch!


Oh das interessiert mich. Welche arbeiten habt ihr denn bereits unterstützt und welche Daten konntet ihr liefern?


Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Nach unseren Informationen gibt es zur Aalmutter keine verlässlichen Zahlen, da die Fischart für die Fischerei keine Rolle spielt.
> 
> Jedoch ist die Aalmutter trotzdem für die Wissenschaft von großer Bedeutung. Die Aalmutter gilt als sehr standorttreu und wird deshalb häufig auf Umweltschäden untersucht. Aus diesen Untersuchungen lassen sich Rückschlüsse auf die Umweltbelastungen in den entsprechenden Gebieten ziehen.
> 
> Ich kann mich daran erinnern, dass irgendwann (vor 15 oder 20 Jahren geschätzt) mal die Aalmutter als Nachweis der schädigenden Wirkung von Schiffsfarben in bestimmten Gebieten galt, insbesondere die Schädigung am Erbgut war damals glaube ich ein heißes Thema. Daraus resultieren u.a. die strengen Auflagen beim Antifouling (und warum das Zeug heute immer schlechter wirkt...). Gerade Schädigungen bei den Eizellen war damals ein Thema, denn die Aalmutter gebärt ja ihren Nachwuchs lebend. Ich glaube bilologisch zählt die Aalmutter zu den Barschverwandten, früher mal zu den Grundeln. Aber das ist nur so aus der Erinnerung raus- und deshalb meine Zweifel an der hier vorgebrachten "These". Dorsch und Aalmutter sollte einem Vergleich nicht wirklich standhalten.



So nach euren zahlen gibt es da keine verlässlichen Erkenntnisse?  Und Dorsch und Aalmutter sollte einem Vergleich nicht wirklich stand halten?

Sorry Lars,  da kannst du es dir sparen nach deiner ersten Reaktion  zurück zu rudern und zu versuchen etwas zu relativieren.

Jede einzelne in den Ausbildungsprozess involvierte Person, jede mit der Prüfung befasste Person  hat die Kenntnisse um seine Arbeit zu beurteilen, aber unser Tourismusexperte meldet Zweifel an.

Die Medienpartnerschaft mit der Bild passt schon.


----------



## Anglerdemo (31. Oktober 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Oh das interessiert mich. Welche arbeiten habt ihr denn bereits unterstützt und welche Daten konntet ihr liefern?


Steht sogar im Anglerdemothread, im Zweifel die Suchfunktion nutzen! Zu anderen Projekten werden wir in den kommenden Monaten ausreichend informieren.

Daten konnten wir natürlich insbesondere zur wirtschaftlichen Leistung des Angeltoruismus Daten liefern, zu den Unternehmen, aber auch zu den Anglerfängen an und auf der Ostsee. Für Dich sicherlich unbdeutend und herabwürdigend, für die EU, das BMEL und die Wissenschaft jedoch dankbare Erkenntnisse.



Testudo schrieb:


> So nach euren zahlen gibt es da keine verlässlichen Erkenntnisse?  Und Dorsch und Aalmutter sollte einem Vergleich nicht wirklich stand halten?


 Nein, nicht nach unseren Zahlen, sondern nach den Rückmeldung renomierter Wissenschaftler zu unseren Anfragen. Nicht ohne Grund hat meine Reaktion auf das Posting von Tim 3 Tage gedauert. 

Ich gebe ehrlich zu, dass mich die Aussage von Tim hier beeindruckt hat, was das für mich doch eine völlig unbekannte wissenschaftliche These. Also wollte ich mehr wissen und habe - sogar optimistisch und fast euphorisch formuliert - bei der Wissenschaft nachgefragt. Die Antworten waren jedoch dann ernüchternd. 

Eventuell mag Tim ja hier ein wenig über seine Karriere oder seinen Lebenslauf veröffentlichen, zum Beispiel mit welchen Doktoren und Instituten er zusammengearbeitet hat.



Testudo schrieb:


> Sorry Lars,  da kannst du es dir sparen nach deiner ersten Reaktion  zurück zu rudern und zu versuchen etwas zu relativieren.
> 
> Jede einzelne in den Ausbildungsprozess involvierte Person, jede mit der Prüfung befasste Person  hat die Kenntnisse um seine Arbeit zu beurteilen, aber unser Tourismusexperte meldet Zweifel an.


 Ich rudere nicht zurück und bin ja nicht einmal Experte für den Tourismus. Ich bin Kaufmann und habe meinen Schwerpunkt seit über 20 Jahren in einem ganz anderen Fachbereich. Ja, und dort bin ich sicherlich auf meinem Gebiet ein Experte...

Ich habe auch nicht die Qualität seiner Masterabreit beurteilt, sondern lediglich die Aussage nach Gesprächen mit renomierten Wissenschaftlern in Frage gestellt. Die Qualität der Masterarbeit hat nichts mit der Richtigkeit der hier veröffentlichen wissenschaftlichen Aussage zu tun! Eine Masterarbeit sagt "nur" aus, dass man wissenschaftliche Zusammenhänge versteht, wissenschaftliche Methoden korrekt anwendet und daraus entsprechende Schlussfolgerungen ziehen kann. Das wird dann auch entsprechend bewertet. Es sei denn, es hat sich in den letzten 25 Jahren die Welt so verändert.

In diesem Fall wurden die Daten aus dem Aalüberwachungsprogramm in MVP ausgewertet und geprüft, ob es Zusammenhänge zwischen demersalen küstennahen Fischbeständen und der Rekrutierung/ Laicherbiomasse beim Westdorsch in ICES Subdivison 22 gibt. Da es korreliert, wurde das in der Bewertung der Masterarbeit berücksichtigt. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger!

Eine Diplomarbeit eines Betriebswirtes revolutioniert am Ende auch nicht die gesamte Weltwirtschaft! (Achtung, ist überspitzt dargestellt!).



Testudo schrieb:


> Die Medienpartnerschaft mit der Bild passt schon.


 Wir haben keine Medienpartnerschaft mit der BILD, sondern beantworten an uns gestellte Fragen zum Thema. So wie es auch der DAFV mittlerweile macht. Da gibt es dann Lob für. Ist schon klar.

Aber Du darfst uns gerne erzählen für welchen Bereich Du der eigentliche Experte (neben Fischbeständen, Tourismus, Bewertung von Masterarbeiten, Verwendung von Zuwendungen aus Sonderabgaben, Medienexperte) bist, wenn Du das alles so gut einschätzen kannst. Oder bleibst Du lieber weiterhin Anonymus, um Deinen persönlichen Krieg gegen mich zu führen?


----------



## Laichzeit (1. November 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Ich gebe ehrlich zu, dass mich die Aussage von Tim hier beeindruckt hat, was das für mich doch eine völlig unbekannte wissenschaftliche These.



Ganz neu und abwegig ist die These nicht. Es ist schon länger bekannt, dass die Menge der Larven in vielen Gebieten nur schwach mit dem Bestand älterer Fische korreliert. Einer der Gründe, weshalb ICES das Recruitment der 1+ Fische angibt.



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Für die Aalmutter gibt es keine genauen offiziellen Zahlen zu den Beständen (z.B. ICES) somit ist das sicherlich schon einmal mit einem verdammt großen Fragezeichen zu versehen.
> 
> Übrigens würde mich persönlich interessieren, welche Institute die Masterarbeit unterstützt haben und welche Bestandszahlen die Grundlage hierfür waren. FIUM?





Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Eventuell mag Tim ja hier ein wenig über seine Karriere oder seinen Lebenslauf veröffentlichen, zum Beispiel mit welchen Doktoren und Instituten er zusammengearbeitet hat.





Anglerdemo schrieb:


> In diesem Fall wurden die Daten aus dem Aalüberwachungsprogramm in MVP ausgewertet und geprüft, ob es Zusammenhänge zwischen demersalen küstennahen Fischbeständen und der Rekrutierung/ Laicherbiomasse beim Westdorsch in ICES Subdivison 22 gibt. Da es korreliert, wurde das in der Bewertung der Masterarbeit berücksichtigt. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger!



Sind das keine guten Daten? Sind Daten von ICES besser als andere? ICES verwendet Daten vom Thünen-Institut, wer finanziert die denn und sind Thünen-Daten in ICES-Berichten immer noch schlecht? Was du in die Diskussion von solchen Themen einbringst, ist immer das Selbe. Du zweifelst an der Erhebung der Daten und du zweifelst an den Instituten, der Finanzierung und der Zusammenarbeit mit Behörden, die dir nicht passen. Gute Nachrichten, wie die Bestandserholung und Quotenerhöhung 2017-2018 werden nicht hinterfragt, auch wenn sie, Stand 2019, sehr weit daneben lagen. Was wiederum angezweifelt wurde, da es ja eine schlechte Nachricht ist.


----------



## Anglerdemo (1. November 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ganz neu und abwegig ist die These nicht. Es ist schon länger bekannt, dass die Menge der Larven in vielen Gebieten nur schwach mit dem Bestand älterer Fische korreliert.



Vielleicht stehe ich auf dem Schlauch, aber ich finde das



derangler89 schrieb:


> Fast alle anderen Theorien zur Bestandsentwicklung haben ihren Fokus auf Eientwicklungen und die Entwicklungen der Larven


 deckt sich nicht mit Deiner Aussage, oder?

Grundsätzlich hält die Wissenschaft erst einmal an der Theorie fest, dass bestimmte Voraussetzungen erfüllt sein müssen, damit Dorsch-Eier befruchtet werden und sich entwickeln können. U.a. muss das Wasser spezielle Salz. und Sauerstoffgehalte und zudem eine bestimmte Temperatur aufweisen. Das ist wohl immer noch ein recht aktuelle wissenschaftliche These.

Zu weiteren Ursachen wie Erwärmung und Versauerung der Ostsee gibt es derzeit nur Laborexperimente und Modellergebnisse. Diese Erkenntnisse legen nahe, dass Erwärmung und Versauerung zu erhöhter Sterblichkeit und Fehlbildungen bei den Larven führen. Ferner ist bekannt, dass die produktiven Flachwasserbereiche für die Elterntiere während der Sommerphase durch zu hohe Wassertemperaturen (>15°C) nicht nutzbar sind. Ein Ausweichen in tiefere, kühlere Gebiete wird durch Sauerstoffmangelzonen am Boden der Becken der westlichen Ostsee erschwert. Kühlen die Flachwasserbereiche im Herbst später ab, können die Tiere dort erst später die Defizite aus dem Sommer durch Fressen kompensieren und über den Herbst Reserven für das Laichgeschäft im Winter/Frühjahr anlegen. *Gleichzeitig verschiebt sich das Laichgeschäft wegen milderer Winter zeitlich nach vorne,* so dass die Aufbauphase weiter verkürzt wird. So kann ein Trend entstehen, bei dem die Elterntiere in zunehmend schlechterem Zustand ins Laichgeschäft eintreten bzw. der Anteil der Tiere, die gar nicht am Laichgeschäft teilnehmen, zunimmt.

Ein weiteres bekanntes Problem ist die Versauerung der Meere. Insbesondere der Dorsch scheint unter diesem Probem zu leiden. So zeigen Dorschlarven erhebliche Organschäden und Entwicklungsverzögerungen. Daraus resutieren auch schlechte Nachwuchsjahrgänge und weniger Dorsche erreichen die Geschlechtsreife.

Zudem benötigen die älteren Dorsche durch erhöhtes CO² ein erhöhtes Nahrungsvorkommen- was nicht gegeben ist, also ein Teufelskreis.

Quelle hierfür: GEOMAR



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Einer der Gründe, weshalb ICES das Recruitment der 1+ Fische angibt.



Naja, ich denke Dorschlarven zu zählen wäre auch eine Herausforderung.



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Sind das keine guten Daten? Sind Daten von ICES besser als andere? ICES verwendet Daten vom Thünen-Institut, wer finanziert die denn und sind Thünen-Daten in ICES-Berichten immer noch schlecht?


 ICES liefert die besten verfügbaren Daten, Thünen liefert insbesondere für die Ostsee die zuverlässigsten Daten. Das ist so international anerkannt und die Basis aller Gespräche. Wenn es also bessere Daten geben würde, wäre es die verdammte Pflicht der Politik und Behörden diese für alle Berechnungen, Verordnungen etc. heranzuziehen. Es gibt keine besseren Daten.

By the way: wenn ich gegen Thünen motze, ist es falsch, wenn ich mich auf Thünen berufe, ist es auch falsch. Man könnte denken, es geht Dir (und einigen wenigen anderen hier) nur darum irgendetwas an meiner Arbeit anonym vom gemütlichen Sofa aus zu kritisieren. Ich könnte den DAFV hier loben und Ihr würdet das auch noch kritiseren, weil ich den DAFV lobe. Allerdings merken das immer mehr User hier- ein kleiner Teil hier sucht immer das Haar in der Suppe. Ich kann damit völlig entspannt umgehen, es kostet lediglich meine Freizeit, Eure falschen Unterstellungen zu korrigieren. Zeit, in der ich etwas für Angler machen könnte und Arbeit gibt es ausreichend! Natürlich ist es einfach jemanden zu kritisieren, der arbeitet und in der Öffentlichkeit steht. Selber ist man als Anonymus im Internet halt nicht angreifbar. Anonyme Kritik und persönliche Angriffe im Internet halte ich persönlich neben der Respektlosigkeit und dem fehlenden Miteinander als eines der größten Probleme bei Anglern in der heutigen Zeit, sogar als eines der größten Probleme in unserer Gesellschaft. 

Sorry für mein "by the way OT" und zurück zum Thema.



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Du zweifelst an der Erhebung der Daten und du zweifelst an den Instituten, der Finanzierung und der Zusammenarbeit mit Behörden, die dir nicht passen. Gute Nachrichten, wie die Bestandserholung und Quotenerhöhung 2017-2018 werden nicht hinterfragt, auch wenn sie, Stand 2019, sehr weit daneben lagen. Was wiederum angezweifelt wurde, da es ja eine schlechte Nachricht ist.



Auch das ist wieder falsch von Dir und durcheinander. Wie bereits oben dargestellt und von mir immer wiederholend erklärt, sind die Daten von Thünen die Basis aller Gespräche, aller politischen Entscheidungen und somit macht es wenig Sinn, diese Daten in unseren Gesprächen anzuzweifeln. Trotzdem ist es sicherlich legitim die Qualität der Daten - wenn plötzlich 50% der Dorsche quasi "verschwinden" - zu hinterfragen. Ebenso habe ich von Beginn an die Fangmengen der Angler angezweifelt, da es Hochrechnungen sind und für mich - und dazu stehe ich weiterhin - nicht repräsentativ ist, wenn man nur Haushalte in acht überwiegend küstennahen Bundesländern telefonisch interviewt und das auf ganz Deutschland hochrechnet (ist nur ein Beispiel für meine Kritik an den Zahlen). Aber ich kann auch keine besseren Zahlen vorlegen, also nutze ich die für die Berechnung. Und ja, natürlich nutze ich für meine Arbeit immer die besseren Zahlen. Alles andere wäre wohl ziemlich bekloppt, oder? Ich meine wenn ich einen SSB von 30.000 Tonnen in einem ICES Advice habe, nutze ich den doch für meine Argumentation für eine Erhöhung des Baglimit und nicht einen niedrigeren Wert. Ich nutze IMMER die offiziellen Zahlen von ICES, das habe ich bereits im ersten Video zum Baglimit im Jahre 2017 gemacht. Und dann noch Dein Vorwurf, dass man sich um die Finanzierung von Instituten Gedanken macht. Ich gucke über den Tellerrand und hinterfrage verdammt viel, nur so ist ja auch die Klage gegen die FA in SH überhaupt ein Thema geworden. Du kritsierst mich also dafür, dass ich mir Gedanken um Hintergründe mache und nicht alles einfach so hinnehme? Das ist nicht nur meine Aufgabe als Vertreter der WiSH e.V., sondern auch meine verdammte Bürgerpflicht!

Ich sitze halt nicht hauptamtlich im Verband mit 100.000.- Euro Jahresgehalt und kann dank vieler abnickenden Mitglieder nur überall in Europa Kaffeetrinken. Ich mache das ehrenamtlich und muss meine wenige Zeit sinnvoll nutzen, um für Angler positive Ergebnisse zu erreichen. So habe ich heute meinen freien Tag genutzt, um Gespräche zum EMFF ab 2021 zu führen. Da gehören kritische Nachfragen auch an oberster Stelle einfach dazu. Und überraschender Weise wird mein Netzwerk immer größer und  ich habe immer mehr Informanten, die mir teilweise sehr sensible Informationen und Daten zur Verfügung stellen. Teilweise von Leuten, von denen man das nicht erwarten würde- auch von verschiedenen Verbänden. Es gibt in Behörden, in der Politik und in den Verbänden viele Player, die unsere Arbeit so wie viele Angler einfach verdammt geil finden und helfen uns, wo sie nur können! Das macht uns übrigens auch ein wenig stolz, dazu stehen wir auch.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. November 2019)

> *Europäischer Meeres- und Fischereifonds (EMFF)*
> Der EMFF ist der Fonds für die Meeres- und Fischereipolitik der EU für den Zeitraum 2014–2020.
> 
> Es handelt sich um einen der fünf Europäischen Struktur- und Investitionsfonds, die einander ergänzen und die europäische Wirtschaft durch Wachstum und Beschäftigung ankurbeln sollen.



Es gibt Menschen,  die machen sich Gedanken,  welche Faktoren zu den Einbrüchen in den Beständen  führen und andere bemühen sich die entsprechende Wirtschaft durch Wachstum  und Beschäftigung anzukurbeln.

Hat was von der Suche nach den besten dopingmöglichkeiten für dreibeinige Rennpferde.


----------



## Anglerdemo (1. November 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Es gibt Menschen,  die machen sich Gedanken,  welche Faktoren zu den Einbrüchen in den Beständen  führen und andere bemühen sich die entsprechende Wirtschaft durch Wachstum  und Beschäftigung anzukurbeln.



Es gibt auch Menschen, die sich für andere einsetzen, ehrenamtlich!


----------



## ragbar (2. November 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> By the way: wenn ich gegen Thünen motze, ist es falsch, wenn ich mich auf Thünen berufe, ist es auch falsch. Man könnte denken, es geht Dir (und einigen wenigen anderen hier) nur darum irgendetwas an meiner Arbeit anonym vom gemütlichen Sofa aus zu kritisieren. Ich könnte den DAFV hier loben und Ihr würdet das auch noch kritiseren, weil ich den DAFV lobe. Allerdings merken das immer mehr User hier- ein kleiner Teil hier sucht immer das Haar in der Suppe. Ich kann damit völlig entspannt umgehen, es kostet lediglich meine Freizeit, Eure falschen Unterstellungen zu korrigieren. Zeit, in der ich etwas für Angler machen könnte und Arbeit gibt es ausreichend! Natürlich ist es einfach jemanden zu kritisieren, der arbeitet und in der Öffentlichkeit steht. Selber ist man als Anonymus im Internet halt nicht angreifbar. Anonyme Kritik und persönliche Angriffe im Internet halte ich persönlich neben der Respektlosigkeit und dem fehlenden Miteinander als eines der größten Probleme bei Anglern in der heutigen Zeit, sogar als eines der größten Probleme in unserer Gesellschaft.



Eben,und deswegen nicht Energie verschwenden, lohnt nicht. Ich schätze Deine/Eure Arbeit sehr und bin sehr froh, daß es solche Menschen wie Dich/Euch noch gibt. Von der anderen Sorte gibt's genug. Nichts investieren in Diskussionen mit denen. Zahlste drauf, in Deinem Fall mit Freizeit,ohne Mehrwert.


----------



## Laichzeit (2. November 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich hält die Wissenschaft erst einmal an der Theorie fest, dass bestimmte Voraussetzungen erfüllt sein müssen, damit Dorsch-Eier befruchtet werden und sich entwickeln können. U.a. muss das Wasser spezielle Salz. und Sauerstoffgehalte und zudem eine bestimmte Temperatur aufweisen. Das ist wohl immer noch ein recht aktuelle wissenschaftliche These.



Das ist richtig, in der westlichen Ostsee wegen dem höheren Salzgehalt aber deutlich weniger prekär als weiter im Osten, wo ein Großteil der Laichgebiete bereits hinüber ist. Jeder Einfluss, wie Salzgehalt, Temperatur oder Plankton erklärt dabei immer nur einen Teil und insgesamt bleibt noch viel Spielraum für unbekannte Größen, die sehr wohl nach der Larvenphase Einfluss nehmen können. Deshalb kann man das, was er geschrieben hat, so nicht einfach ablehnen.



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Auch das ist wieder falsch von Dir und durcheinander. Wie bereits oben dargestellt und von mir immer wiederholend erklärt, sind die Daten von Thünen die Basis aller Gespräche, aller politischen Entscheidungen und somit macht es wenig Sinn, diese Daten in unseren Gesprächen anzuzweifeln. Trotzdem ist es sicherlich legitim die Qualität der Daten - wenn plötzlich 50% der Dorsche quasi "verschwinden" - zu hinterfragen. Ebenso habe ich von Beginn an die Fangmengen der Angler angezweifelt, da es Hochrechnungen sind und für mich - und dazu stehe ich weiterhin - nicht repräsentativ ist, wenn man nur Haushalte in acht überwiegend küstennahen Bundesländern telefonisch interviewt und das auf ganz Deutschland hochrechnet (ist nur ein Beispiel für meine Kritik an den Zahlen). Aber ich kann auch keine besseren Zahlen vorlegen, also nutze ich die für die Berechnung. Und ja, natürlich nutze ich für meine Arbeit immer die besseren Zahlen. Alles andere wäre wohl ziemlich bekloppt, oder? Ich meine wenn ich einen SSB von 30.000 Tonnen in einem ICES Advice habe, nutze ich den doch für meine Argumentation für eine Erhöhung des Baglimit und nicht einen niedrigeren Wert. Ich nutze IMMER die offiziellen Zahlen von ICES, das habe ich bereits im ersten Video zum Baglimit im Jahre 2017 gemacht. Und dann noch Dein Vorwurf, dass man sich um die Finanzierung von Instituten Gedanken macht. Ich gucke über den Tellerrand und hinterfrage verdammt viel, nur so ist ja auch die Klage gegen die FA in SH überhaupt ein Thema geworden. Du kritsierst mich also dafür, dass ich mir Gedanken um Hintergründe mache und nicht alles einfach so hinnehme? Das ist nicht nur meine Aufgabe als Vertreter der WiSH e.V., sondern auch meine verdammte Bürgerpflicht!


Es geht darum, dass man grundsätzlich erst auf inhaltlicher Ebene argumentiert, bevor man die schweren Geschütze, wie Finanzierung, Befangenheit oder absichtliche Fehler auffährt. Selbst in Nobelpreisen steckt eine Menge sehr wichtige und hochwertige Arbeit von angelernten Assistenten ohne wissenschaftlichen Hintergrund. Was zählt, ist der Inhalt. Du machst oft alles auf ein Mal, oder sehr schnell hintereinander, ohne wirklich auf den Inhalt einzugehen, was sehr schade ist. Erst auf mehrfache Provokation kommt dann so etwas:



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Zu weiteren Ursachen wie Erwärmung und Versauerung der Ostsee gibt es derzeit nur Laborexperimente und Modellergebnisse. Diese Erkenntnisse legen nahe, dass Erwärmung und Versauerung zu erhöhter Sterblichkeit und Fehlbildungen bei den Larven führen. Ferner ist bekannt, dass die produktiven Flachwasserbereiche für die Elterntiere während der Sommerphase durch zu hohe Wassertemperaturen (>15°C) nicht nutzbar sind. Ein Ausweichen in tiefere, kühlere Gebiete wird durch Sauerstoffmangelzonen am Boden der Becken der westlichen Ostsee erschwert. Kühlen die Flachwasserbereiche im Herbst später ab, können die Tiere dort erst später die Defizite aus dem Sommer durch Fressen kompensieren und über den Herbst Reserven für das Laichgeschäft im Winter/Frühjahr anlegen. *Gleichzeitig verschiebt sich das Laichgeschäft wegen milderer Winter zeitlich nach vorne,* so dass die Aufbauphase weiter verkürzt wird. So kann ein Trend entstehen, bei dem die Elterntiere in zunehmend schlechterem Zustand ins Laichgeschäft eintreten bzw. der Anteil der Tiere, die gar nicht am Laichgeschäft teilnehmen, zunimmt.
> 
> Ein weiteres bekanntes Problem ist die Versauerung der Meere. Insbesondere der Dorsch scheint unter diesem Probem zu leiden. So zeigen Dorschlarven erhebliche Organschäden und Entwicklungsverzögerungen. Daraus resutieren auch schlechte Nachwuchsjahrgänge und weniger Dorsche erreichen die Geschlechtsreife.
> 
> ...


Darüber könnte man sich lange auslassen, es gilt aber auch hier das Problem, dass abgesehen von den experimentellen Befunden, die Beobachtungen in der Natur Korrelationen sind und eine Größen verschiedene Altersklassen betreffen kann. Der Sauerstoffmangel ist zum Beispiel für die 1+ und älteren Dorsche auch problematisch, deutlich zu sehen an den Fischsterben diesen September. Meiner Meinung spricht das nicht gegen die Korrelation mit der Aalmutter. Wenn die Entwicklungen wirklich parallel verlaufen, ist die Fischart ein guter und nützlicher Indikator für den Dorsch, das wäre unglaublich wertvoll für bessere Bestandsmodelle.

Aber hier sieht man, dass du sehr gut mit Fakten überzeugen kannst und das steht der Anglerdemo deutlich besser, als die immer selbe Kritik an den Instituten, den Wissenschaftlern oder der Finanzierung. Daraus ist nichts zu gewinnen, es schadet eher der Diskussion. Ich könnte wetten, dass du das selbst erlebt hast, auf Kritik jenseits von Methode, Ergebnis und Diskussion reagieren Wissenschaftler meistens sehr empfindlich und stellen die Zusammenarbeit ein.



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Man könnte denken, es geht Dir (und einigen wenigen anderen hier) nur darum irgendetwas an meiner Arbeit anonym vom gemütlichen Sofa aus zu kritisieren.


Mir hat hier dein Ton nicht gepasst und deshalb bin ich erst darauf eingegangen. Bitte nimm es als Kritik an deinem Diskussionsstil auf, ich habe keine persönlichen Abneigungen gegen dich und schätze deine Arbeit.


----------



## Anglerdemo (2. November 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, in der westlichen Ostsee wegen dem höheren Salzgehalt aber deutlich weniger prekär als weiter im Osten, wo ein Großteil der Laichgebiete bereits hinüber ist. Jeder Einfluss, wie Salzgehalt, Temperatur oder Plankton erklärt dabei immer nur einen Teil und insgesamt bleibt noch viel Spielraum für unbekannte Größen, die sehr wohl nach der Larvenphase Einfluss nehmen können. Deshalb kann man das, was er geschrieben hat, so nicht einfach ablehnen.


 Ablehnen trifft es nicht, sondern die Begründung der These wurde in Bezug auf die Aussagekraft von renommierten Wissenschaftlern - nicht nur aus Deutschland, sondern auch aus Dänemark - als nicht haltbar bezeichnet. U.a. aufgrund der Datenbasis, aber auch der Vergleich insgesamt. Deshalb auch das überzogene Beispiel mit dem Hemnesregal. Man kann immer irgendwie etwas in in Zusammenhang bringen, jedoch resultiert daraus nicht automatisch ein Forschungsergebins, dass den aktuellen Stand der Forschung revolutioniert oder gar eine Lösung für ein Problem aufzeigt. So konnte man die Aussage hier jedoch meiner Meinung nach auffassen. Was aber nicht bedeutet, dass die obige These nicht grundsätzlich einen Beitrag zur Foschung leistet. Gerade in der Wissenschaft dienen Thesen, die heute noch nicht relevant erscheinen, irgendwann mal als Basis zu weiteren Forschungen.

Es ging hier aber um die fehlende Reprodutkion beim Dorsch. Meine Kritik lautete:



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Einfach drei Sätze aus einer Masterarbeit in einem Forum als "Begründung für die fehlende Reproduktion beim Dorsch" darzustellen ist in meinen Augen fahrlässig. Wer dann das Forum hier länger verfolgt, könnte dann auf Basis der Historie hierzu sogar noch einen Zusammenhang zu namhaften Instituten herstellen.


 Dazu stehe ich auch weiterhin.

Zum Salzgehalt möchte ich noch anmerken, dass es sehr wohl ein Problem in der westlichen Ostsee darstellt, sogar beim Kabeljau in der Nordsee. Die Salzwassereinbrüche in den letzten Jahren haben leider nicht zur erwarteten Verbesserung der Situation geführt. Nachzulesen u.a. bei GEOMAR.




Laichzeit schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass man grundsätzlich erst auf inhaltlicher Ebene argumentiert





Laichzeit schrieb:


> Du machst oft alles auf ein Mal, oder sehr schnell hintereinander, ohne wirklich auf den Inhalt einzugehen, was sehr schade ist.



Ich denke schon, dass ich in der Regel inhaltlich argumentiere, wenn auch nicht in jedem Posting im Netz und schon gar nicht in jedem Posting, dass nur auf persönliche Angriffe abzielt. Diejenigen interessiert nämlich das inhaltliche nicht, sondern nur das Haar in der Suppe und der Angriff gegen mich. Wenn ich inhaltlich argumentiere, wird doch von der "Gegenseite" eh nicht drauf eingegangen, Fragen nicht beantwortet etc. Was soll ich da inahltlich argumentieren?

Jede andere offizielle Veröffentlichung von Anglerdemo ist sicherlich inhaltlich argumentiert, jedes Gespräch mit Behörden, Wissenschaft und Politik bis ins Detail geplant und vorbereitet, in der Argumentation bis auf den letzten mm ausgereift. Wie ich bereits vorher geschrieben habe, ist Zeit unser (mein) größtes Problem. Da bleibt keine Zeit für Geschwafel, sondern es geht nur um Fakten, Ziele und Lösungen. Wir suchen keine Freunde, sondern Partner und Verbündete im Kampf gegen Verbote und Beschränkungen. Ich möchte mir nicht den Ruf erarbeiten in Gesprächen als Zeitdieb abgetan zu werden. Das kann ich mir im Job auch nicht leisten.




Laichzeit schrieb:


> Darüber könnte man sich lange auslassen, es gilt aber auch hier das Problem, dass abgesehen von den experimentellen Befunden, die Beobachtungen in der Natur Korrelationen sind und eine Größen verschiedene Altersklassen betreffen kann. Der Sauerstoffmangel ist zum Beispiel für die 1+ und älteren Dorsche auch problematisch, deutlich zu sehen an den Fischsterben diesen September. Meiner Meinung spricht das nicht gegen die Korrelation mit der Aalmutter. Wenn die Entwicklungen wirklich parallel verlaufen, ist die Fischart ein guter und nützlicher Indikator für den Dorsch, das wäre unglaublich wertvoll für bessere Bestandsmodelle.


 Genau das sehe ich anders! Bleiben wir am Beispiel Fischsterben im September- neben Dorsch waren auch Plattfische und Meerforellen betroffen (von toten Aalmuttern habe ich übrigens nirgends gelesen oder gar selber vor Ort gesehen) und ja, dann gibt es eine Korrrelation herstellen, nämlich zu wenig Sauerstoff = sterben die Fische. Neu? Hilfreich? Und so lande ich wieder bei meinem Hemnesregal- korrelieren ja, hilfreich wohl eher nein. Schaue Dir jetzt das Thema in diesem Thread an, das Posting für diese Diskussion und erkläre uns dann den nachvollziehbaren Zusammenhang. Dann liest man hier "wow, interessant" von einem User. Ja, was ist denn daran interessant? Es ist nicht im geringsten ein Ansatz zur Lösung des Problems bei der Reproduktion beim Dorsch erkennbar.

Es schmälert doch nicht die Masterarbeit, es bringt uns jedoch hier beim Problem nicht wirklich weiter und ist ja schon fast OT! Mag hart klingen, ist auch nicht böse gemeint, aber wohl die Realität und das darf man wohl auch dann so schreiben, oder?. Noch einmal, ich habe extra bei Wissenschaftlern nachgefragt, da ich "schwer beeindruckt war". Ich bin selber kein Wissenschaftler, frage dann aber nach und schreibe hier auch die Ergebnisse der Nachfragen rein. Alleine in der Verantwortung, dass sich ein solche Meldung dann nicht wie ein Lauffeuer im Netz verbreitet. Wir setzen durch solche Falschmeldung ja auch die renommerten Institute unter Druck und ggf. müssen die sich zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt erklären oder werden im Netz angegangen, dass ja die Infos von denen faslch sind- es gibt ja neueste Forschungen...



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Aber hier sieht man, dass du sehr gut mit Fakten überzeugen kannst und das steht der Anglerdemo deutlich besser, als die immer selbe Kritik an den Instituten, den Wissenschaftlern oder der Finanzierung. Daraus ist nichts zu gewinnen, es schadet eher der Diskussion. Ich könnte wetten, dass du das selbst erlebt hast, auf Kritik jenseits von Methode, Ergebnis und Diskussion reagieren Wissenschaftler meistens sehr empfindlich und stellen die Zusammenarbeit ein.



Naja, Populismus gehört dazu, ist ein wichtiger Bestandteil der Lobbyarbeit. Ich denke ich halte mich seit Monaten mit der Kritik an der Wissenschaft zurück. Ich habe mittlerweile sogar freundschaftliche Kontakte zu einigen Wissenschaftlern in Deutschland, aber auch in Dänemark und Schweden, mit mit vielen per "Du" und tausche mich auch mal auf dem kleinen Dienstweg privat über WhatsApp aus. So falsch und böse kann mein Weg also nicht sein. Nehmen wir als Beispiel das Thünen- Institut- als ich um Unterstützung für meine Brüsselreise angefragt habe, kam die Zusage sofort! Dafür bin ich dankbar und jeder weiß, dass ich immer an einem fairen und partnerschaftlichen Austauch interessiert bin. Ich unterstütze verschiedene Universitäten mit Daten aus dem Angeltourismus, stelle meine Freizeit für Gespräche mit Studenten zur Verfügung und nehme auch mal einen Tag Urlaub, um Einladungen von Instituten oder Universitäten anzunehmen. All diese Dinge verbieten mir aber doch nicht die Kritik, wenn etwas gegen uns löuft, oder? Ich verklage das Land SH, ich verklage das BMUB und trotzdem führe ich dort entspannte Gespräche, wir gucken uns in die Augen und reichen uns die Hände. Wir haben eine Meinungsfreiheit und einen Rechtsstaat und da sind das ganz normale Vorgänge. Der NABU verklagt auch jeden und ist trotzdem anerkannter Gesprächspartner in Behörden und Politik. Es darf halt nicht unter die Gürtellinie gehen, zumindest erst dann, wenn auch von der Gegenseite böse gefoult wurde.




Laichzeit schrieb:


> Mir hat hier dein Ton nicht gepasst und deshalb bin ich erst darauf eingegangen. Bitte nimm es als Kritik an deinem Diskussionsstil auf, ich habe keine persönlichen Abneigungen gegen dich und schätze deine Arbeit.



Ich habe die Kritik angenommen, für sachliche Kritik bin ich immer zu haben. Ich versuche mich zu bessern, jedoch erzeugt der ein oder andere User hier bei mir einen Blutdruck, und das schon, bevor ich das Posting gelesen habe. Ich bin emotional und mit Herzblut bei der Sache, wenn dann zum wiederholten Male schwachsinnige Äußerungen und dann auch noch ohne Nachweis kommen, muss ich auch mal poltern. Das wenige genau das provozieren, ist mir auch klar. Aber manchen Müll darf man auch nicht einfach unkommentiert stehen lassen- einfach weil es falsch ist! "Fakenews" ist ein schwerwiegendes Problem und ich denke es ist unser aller Pflicht dagegen vorzugehen. 

Gleiches gilt bei immer wiederkehrenden Angriffen gegen Angler, zum Beispiel "Warum muss man 5 Dorsche mitnehmen?", "C&R ist verboten, Anglen nur zur Verwertung" oder das Gegenteil "Wie kann man so einen großen Fisch nur entnehmen?". Das sind immer wieder Diskussionspunkte, wo ich sofort sehr schnell böse reagiere. Ich fordere Respekt gegenüber allen anderen Anglern und Angelmethoden und respektiere selber auch andere Meinungen zum Angeln. Aber ich erwarte auch Respekt gegenpber meiner Person. Wenn einige das nicht einhalten, werde ich auch böse. Menschlich? Ich finde ja!

Hinzu kommt, dass ich häufig im Netz nur nebenbei aktiv bin und im Hintergrund wichtige Mails, Briefe oder Stellungnahmen schreibe. So habe ich in der letzten Wochen mit wissenschaftlicher Unterstützung eine stichhaltige Stellungnahme gegen eine Schonzeit beim Dorsch für Angler, die Forderung zu einer Schonzeit für die Fischerei vom 01. Januar bis 31.März eines jeden Jahres sowie eine Argumentation gegen eine Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes für Angler und für die Fischerei auf den Weg gebracht. Dann haue ich manchmal einfach nur nebenbei ohne noch einmal darüber zu gucken ein Posting raus- häufig dann auch mit diversen Rechtsreibfehlern, Buchstabendrehern, katstrophaler Grammatik etc. Immer ein sicheres Zeichen, dass ich ohne nachzudenken geantwortet habe. Da ich geschäftlich viel auf Reisen bin, antworte ich auch häufig abends aus irgendwelchen Hotelzimmern auf dieser Welt mit dem Tablet. Auch nicht immer eine gute Idee, wie ich schon öfter festgestellt habe....

Eigentlich bin ich ein ganz liebevoller Familienvater


----------



## torstenhtr (2. November 2019)

Oh Mann ich krieg Kopfschmerzen bei diesen Pamphleten .. muss denn das immer gleich so ausarten .. hat das noch was mit dem Thema zu tun?
Lars, kaum jemand bezweifelt ehrenamtliches Engagement - auf Trollpostings würde ich persönlich gar nicht reagieren.
Inhaltliche Kritik ist meiner Meinung nach schon sehr wichtig und es wäre eine laue Diskussion wenn man immer gleicher Meinung wäre.


----------



## NaabMäx (3. November 2019)

https://literatur.thuenen.de/digbib_extern/dk039458.pdf

Klarer geht's kaum.
Woher die Laichzeitverschiebung rührt ist auch klar -oder.


----------



## derangler89 (5. November 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Ja, das ist sehr interessant.
> 
> Wir haben die Entwicklung des Bestandes der Aalmutter jetzt mit dem Abverkauf des HEMNES Regal bei einem großen schwedischem Möbelhaus ins Verhältnis gebracht- es korreliert...Fanden wir schwer beeindruckend, jedoch wissenschaftlich wohl für den Dorschbestand nur begrenzt aussagekräftig.
> 
> ...




Diese extrem eingeschränkte Weltsicht ist leider der Grund, weshalb es zu keinem vernünftigen Management der Ostseebestände kommt. 

Ja, auf den ersten Blick macht die Korrelation keinen Sinn. Aber: Das gesamte Bewirtschaftungssystem nach MSY hat einen grundlegenden Fehler. Das arbeite ich in einer Dissertation aus und das erklärt auch, weshalb es zu diesem Flaschenhals-Effekt im Küstenbereich kommt.


----------



## Anglerdemo (5. November 2019)

derangler89 schrieb:


> Diese extrem eingeschränkte Weltsicht ist leider der Grund, weshalb es zu keinem vernünftigen Management der Ostseebestände kommt.
> 
> Ja, auf den ersten Blick macht die Korrelation keinen Sinn. Aber: Das gesamte Bewirtschaftungssystem nach MSY hat einen grundlegenden Fehler. Das arbeite ich in einer Dissertation aus und das erklärt auch, weshalb es zu diesem Flaschenhals-Effekt im Küstenbereich kommt.



Ich weiß gar nicht, was ich jetzt noch antworten soll!

Ob ich diesen Satz nehme



derangler89 schrieb:


> Diese extrem eingeschränkte Weltsicht ist leider der Grund, weshalb es zu keinem vernünftigen Management der Ostseebestände kommt.



oder auch diesen



derangler89 schrieb:


> Das gesamte Bewirtschaftungssystem nach MSY hat einen grundlegenden Fehler.



wirkt auf mich wie "Die Welt hat auf Dich gewartet". Und ich wiederhole dann gerne meinen Satz



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> eine Masterarbeit stellt alle anderen langjährigen Forschungen nicht nur in Frage, sondern stellt diese öffentlich als falsch (hinfällig) dar.



Sind wirklich alle anderen doof?

Ich habe letzte Woche geschrieben



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Nach unseren Informationen ist diese obige Aussage in den Bezugg auf den Dorsch wissenschaftlich betrachtet anscheinend (leider?) nicht wirklich etwas wert.



Für diesen Satz (eine wissenschaftliche Einschätztung wohl gemerkt!) wurde ich angegriffen, obwohl Du jetzt schreibst 


derangler89 schrieb:


> Ja, auf den ersten Blick macht die Korrelation keinen Sinn.



und bekommst dafür einen "Like".

Diese paar Sätze aus Deiner Masterarbeit machen so keinen Sinn oder mit meinen Worten 



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Jedoch sind es maximale Ansätze, nicht Lösungen oder Erklärungen.



Was Du ja auch selber schreibst, denn



derangler89 schrieb:


> Aber: Das gesamte Bewirtschaftungssystem nach MSY hat einen grundlegenden Fehler. Das arbeite ich in einer Dissertation aus und das erklärt auch, weshalb es zu diesem Flaschenhals-Effekt im Küstenbereich kommt.



Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg dabei und bin echt gespannt (und entspannt).

Es wäre sicherlich für alle hier noch interessant zu wissen, welche Wissenschaftler/ Institute Dich bisher in Deiner "Karriere" begeleitet haben, wer die Masterarbeit bewertet hat bzw. an welchem Lehrstuhl und auch wo Du Deine Doktorarbeit schreibst. 

Und auch die Quelle Deiner Daten (Zahlen) zur Masterarbeit wäre noch interessant.

Hatte die Fragen ja schon einmal gestellt, hast Du anscheinend übersehen, da Du nicht drauf eingegangen bist. Danke!


----------



## derangler89 (5. November 2019)

Um nochmal auf die Datenlage zurückzukommen:

Die Rekrutierungs- und Laicherbiomassedaten entstammen dem ICES.
Die Daten von Aalmuttern entstammen einem Aalmonitoring-Projekt des Landesforschungsinstituts, an dem ich 2 Jahre auch selbst mitgearbeitet habe. Dabei werden Flächen von 1ha mit Netzen abgeschirmt und alles gefangen, was sich innerhalb dieses Hektars bewegt. Das ist eine Datenreihe von 2008-2018 (nur 2014-16 unterbrochen). Eine irre Fülle von Beifangdaten ist während der Zeit aufgelaufen. Diese Daten wurden noch nie vorher in dieser Form bearbeitet.

Im Studium stand ich nun vor der Aufgabe mir eine Master-Thesis zu überlegen. Es gab Vorlesungen im Thünen Institut (ca. 2016/17), bei denen gesagt wurde, dass Dorsche die küstennahen Bereiche als Fraßgrund nutzen, es aber keine Erhebungen zur Küstenfauna gäbe. Ich wusste aber, dass es sehr wohl etwas gibt und hatte mir dann überlegt die Daten einfach mal abzugleichen. Ich habe ja überhaupt nicht damit gerechnet irgendetwas zu finden.

Die Daten bis 2017 habe ich also abgeglichen. Da kam es nun schon zu diesen 1:1 Korrelationen von Aalmuttern und Dorschrekruten. Es war dann das Problem, dass der starke 2017er Jahrgang das Ergebnis scheinbar verzerrt hat (wie es so ziemlich in allen Datenlagen dazu zu beobachten ist). Da ich Vater wurde und ein Haus gekauft und renoviert habe, habe ich auch deshalb lieber noch ein Jahr gewartet, um das Folgejahr mit in die Arbeit mit aufzunehmen. Und auch das Folgejahr passte genau in die Korrelation. Und das war ja nicht nur irgendeine Korrelation:  2017-> die höchste Rekrutierung seit 20 Jahren, die mit Abstand höchsten Aalmutterabundanzen; 2018-> Rekrutierung historisch niedrig, mit den geringsten Aalmutterabundanzen. Das fügte sich perfekt ins Bild und lässt keinen anderen Schluss zu, als dass beide Arten von den gleichen Grundvorraussetzungen abhängig sind: Fraßverfügbarkeit und Prädation. 

Da sich die Arten nun grundlegend unterscheiden ist davon auszugehen, dass sich die Ausprägung eines starken Dorschjahrgangs erst im küstennahen Bereich entscheidet und NICHT in den Ei- und Larvenphasen. Damit sind alle Thesen zur Entwicklung von Jahrgängen, die sich auf diese Phasen beziehen, kaum mehr haltbar. Und ganz ehrlich: Eiphase und larvale Phase ist ein Zeithorizont von ca. 3 Monaten. Bis diese zu Rekruten werden dauert es dann noch ca. 9 Monate, bis sie in den Laicherbiomassebestand heranwachsen ca. 2 Jahre. Dass die ersten 3 Monate alles entscheiden sollen, was die Ausprägung von starken Jahrgängen angeht darf einen schon stutzig machen.

Die Frage war dann, wie es zur Ausprägung dieser Thesen kam, weshalb eine Limitation von Nahrung bislang nicht in Betracht gezogen wurde und weshalb es, trotz scheinbar hoher Nährstoffeinträge, trotzdem zu einem solchen Effekt kommen kann. Das habe ich bereits ausgearbeitet und will es in eine Dissertation einbringen. Deshalb werde ich dazu jetzt hier noch nichts sagen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. November 2019)

Ein sehr interessantes Thema. Die Entschlüsselung der Zusammenhänge  könnte auch Ansätze für andere Gewässer liefern, in denen die Bestände stark rückläufig sind, obwohl die Nährstoffversorgung im akzeptablen Rahmen ist.

Dieser Zustand ist ja weit verbreitet,  oft wird dann zu sauberes Wasser reklamiert.........


----------



## Laichzeit (5. November 2019)

Nährstoffmangel und Nahrungsmangel hängen eng zusammen, sind aber nicht das Selbe. Für sen Fisch müssen die Nährstoffe als passende Nahrung verfügbar sein.


----------



## MarkusZ (5. November 2019)

So ist es, was nützt ein relativ hoher Phosphatgehalt, wenn es trotzdem kaum Insekten/Krebstierchen etc.  gibt?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. November 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Nährstoffmangel und Nahrungsmangel hängen eng zusammen, sind aber nicht das Selbe. Für sen Fisch müssen die Nährstoffe als passende Nahrung verfügbar sein.


Wenn möchtest du mit diesen Zeilen erleuchten?


----------



## Rheinangler (5. November 2019)

derangler89 schrieb:


> Die Frage war dann, wie es zur Ausprägung dieser Thesen kam, weshalb eine Limitation von Nahrung bislang nicht in Betracht gezogen wurde und weshalb es, trotz scheinbar hoher Nährstoffeinträge, trotzdem zu einem solchen Effekt kommen kann. Das habe ich bereits ausgearbeitet und will es in eine Dissertation einbringen. Deshalb werde ich dazu jetzt hier noch nichts sagen.



Spannend ist das Thema auf jeden Fall.

Obwohl oder vielleicht gerade auch weil bisherige wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen andere Theorien verfolgen oder eben auch völlig im dunklen tappen, sollte man sich mit anderen Thesen kritisch auseinander setzen. 
Es ist tatsächlich schwer vorstellbar, dass der Punkt Nahrungsmangel von vorherigen wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen bisher überhaupt nicht in Betracht gezogen wurde. Vielleicht wurde schon vorher eine deutlich geringere Larvenzahl gemessen und man musste sich keine Gedanken über andere Ursachen machen, weil einfach deutlich weniger Larven da waren??? Nur so ein Gedanke - ich habe keine Ahnung, ob  Fischlarven überhaupt gezählt / ermittelt werden können.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall darauf gespannt welche Rückschlüsse Du aus den Dir vorliegenden Daten ziehst. Irgendetwas muss ja nach Deiner Schlussfolgerung im Flachwasser vor sich gehen, wodurch die Jungdorschbestände und Aalmutterbestände in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden und eben nicht zu erfolgreichen Jahrgängen heranwachsen können. Was genau war anders im Jahr 2016/2017 aus dem ja der sehr gute Dorschjahrgang entstanden ist? Es würde mich wirklich stark interessieren, welche schlüssigen Zusammenhänge Du finden konntest. 

Warte daher nicht zu lange mit einer Veröffentlichung Deiner Dissertation, denn falls Deine Theorie sie sich als schlüssig erweisen sollte, kann man nicht früh genug mit gezielten Gegenmaßnahmen beginnen. Sofern diese denn überhaupt möglich sind, denn Wassertemperatur, Salz- oder Sauerstoffgehalt zeitnah zu beeinflussen ist uns leider nicht möglich.


----------



## Laichzeit (5. November 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Wenn möchtest du mit diesen Zeilen erleuchten?


War nicht direkt an dich gerichtet, sonst hätte ich deinen Beitrag zitiert. Wie die Nährstoffzufuhr auf den Fischbestand wirkt, ist viel komplizierter als es meistens diskutiert wird und einige Boardies schnappen vielleicht etwas Neues auf.


----------



## derangler89 (5. November 2019)

Das große Fragezeichen war das Jahr 2017, in dem es sowohl sehr viele Aalmuttern gab, als auch viele Dorschrekruten. Grundsätzlich war nämlich alles beim alten: sehr geringe Laicherbiomasse des Dorsches, sehr niedrige Heringsbestände.

Was könnte also passiert sein? Das hier ist meine Theorie dazu:

Im Dezember 2014 gab es aber einen sehr starken Salzwassereinstrom.
Wichtigste Nahrungsquelle für Dorsche (und auch Aalmuttern) sind Strandkrabben in unterschiedlichen Größen. Von der Larve bis zu größeren Kohorten, je nach Größe der Dorsche (bzw. Aalmuttern).
Jetzt muss man dafür wissen, dass sich Strandkrabben in nördlichen Ausbreitungsgebieten, in denen es in kalten Gewässern keine Salzlimitationen gibt, nur im Winter einmalig in einem großen Laichereignis fortpflanzen. In der Nordsee, dem eigentlichen Herkunftsgebiet, laichen Strandkrabben einmalig im Winter, aber auch über den Sommer verteilt, sobald die Temperaturen wärmer werden. In der für Strandkrabben salinitätslimitierten Ostsee wurden Laichereignisse bislang nur im Sommer nachgewiesen.
Grundsätzlich müsste es also eine salinitätsbedingte Grenze für winterliche Laichereignisse von Strandkrabben geben entlang des Übergangs von Nord- zu Ostsee geben. Im Verlaufe des Salzwassereinstroms 2014 wurde die Salinität über eine Periode von 3 Wochen im Bereich der westlichen Ostsee erhöht. Dies könnte dafür gesorgt haben, dass sich auch die Krabben der westlichen Ostsee im Winter 14/15 vermehren konnten, was sonst aufgrund eines zu niedrigen Salzgehaltes ausbleibt. Es könnte auch sein, dass mit dem Einstrom grundsätzlich Larven und sonstige Biomasse eingetragen wurde, der Effekt ist der gleiche.

Da der Laicherbestand des Dorsches sehr niedrig war, konnten sich die Krabben ein Jahr lang recht ungehindert vermehren und sich 2016 stärker reproduzieren als in den Jahren zuvor. Dazu muss man wissen, dass Krabbenlarven hauptsächlich küstennah emittiert, entsprechend auch dort heranwachsen und gefressen werden. Diese höhere Produktion an kleineren Größenkohorten von Strandkrabben stand dem Dorschbrutjahrgang 2016 zur Verfügung, der dann in den Daten als Rekrutierungsjahrgang 2017 auftaucht. Dazu muss ich sagen, dass wir 2016 und 17 extrem viele Krabben in den Netzen hatten, nur gibt es leider überhaupt keine Vergleichsdaten, da es kein Krabbenmonitoring gibt.

Jetzt ist das je nach Betrachtungsweise der Daten ein um 2,5-3,5 Jahre verzögerter Effekt. Wenn man bedenkt, dass wissenschaftliche Projekte in der Regel einen Zeithorizont von 3 Jahren haben ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass soetwas nur schwer auffallen kann...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. November 2019)

Hab das vorhin zwei befreundeten Meeresbiologen geschickt, die virtuell den Hut ziehen. Deren Meinung: Schlüssige Argumentation.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (5. November 2019)

An irgendwas muss es ja liegen, dass Thünen innerhalb dieses Jahres die empfohlene Fangquote für Dorsch um über 50% nach unten korrigieren musste.
Wenn hier also nicht nur die Korrelation sondern auch die Kausalität entdeckt wurde, wäre das schon mal ein großer Schritt nach vorne!
Warten wirs ab ;-)


----------



## Rheinangler (6. November 2019)

derangler89 schrieb:


> .......
> Jetzt ist das je nach Betrachtungsweise der Daten ein um 2,5-3,5 Jahre verzögerter Effekt. Wenn man bedenkt, dass wissenschaftliche Projekte in der Regel einen Zeithorizont von 3 Jahren haben ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass soetwas nur schwer auffallen kann...



Deine Theorie ist nicht unmöglich, klingt aber trotzdem konstruiert. Du schreibst aber auch richtigerweise, dass es auch keine Vergleichdaten zu den Krabben gibt die Deine These stützen.
Gerade aber der Salzeintrag - der ja nach Deiner Aussage maßgeblich Einfluss auf den Strandkrabbenbestand hat - war in der Ostsee immer schon sehr schwankend. Über den Salzeintrag kann man über die Jahre gesehen schon Vergangenheitswerte finden. Trotzdem gab es über viele Jahrzente einen hervorragenden und recht stabilen Dorschbestand in der Ostsee - bis dieser durch zu großen Befischungsdruck über einen längeren Zeitraum in die Knie gezwungen wurde.

Schauen wir uns nun die Nordsee an, steht der Faktor Salzgehalt nicht zu Diskussion - Krabben gibt es dort auch satt und genug. Trotzdem macht sich auch dort der Dorschbestand nicht gerade gut, um nicht zu sagen beschxxxxen. Der Schwund der Bestände ist - in Nord- und Ostsee - dem jahrelangen exzessiven Raubbau geschuldet - ohne Zweifel.

Könnte es also nicht auch so sein, dass wir einfach mit schwankenden Jahrgängen leben müssen - weil es diese immer schon gegeben hat?? Die Ursachen können vielfältig sein und unter Umständen von verschiedenen natürlichen, unvermeidbaren Faktoren in Wechselwirkung abhängig sein, die wir in Ihrer Gesamtheit auch nicht erkennen und beeinflussen können.

Der einzige, wesentliche Faktor den wir als Mensch beeinflussen können ist der Befischungsdruck, den wir auf die Gesamtbestände ausüben. Gäbe es seit Jahrzehnten ein nachhaltigeres Fischereimanagement in Nord- und Ostsee, würden wir jetzt nicht über einzelne gute oder schlechte Jahrgänge diskutieren. Dann gäbe es eine gesunde Alterspyramide innerhalb der Dorschbestände und dadurch würde ein erfolgreicher Jahrgang noch um eine vielfaches erfolgreicher ausfallen als er es jetzt tut.


----------



## Laichzeit (7. November 2019)

derangler89 schrieb:


> Da der Laicherbestand des Dorsches sehr niedrig war, konnten sich die Krabben ein Jahr lang recht ungehindert vermehren und sich 2016 stärker reproduzieren als in den Jahren zuvor. Dazu muss man wissen, dass Krabbenlarven hauptsächlich küstennah emittiert, entsprechend auch dort heranwachsen und gefressen werden. Diese höhere Produktion an kleineren Größenkohorten von Strandkrabben stand dem Dorschbrutjahrgang 2016 zur Verfügung, der dann in den Daten als Rekrutierungsjahrgang 2017 auftaucht. Dazu muss ich sagen, dass wir 2016 und 17 extrem viele Krabben in den Netzen hatten, nur gibt es leider überhaupt keine Vergleichsdaten, da es kein Krabbenmonitoring gibt.



Der Jahrgang 2016 war zwar sehr stark im Vergleich zu den letzten Jahren, aber wohl eher durchschnittlich wenn man weiter zurück schaut. Trotzdem folgen auf diesen zwei extrem schwache Jahrgänge, was nach deiner Theorie wohl auf Nahrungskonkurrenz zwischen den Kohorten beruhen sollte. Wenn das so ist, schließe ich daraus, dass die Ostsee heutzutage gegenüber z.B.den 90er Jahren für den Dorsch erheblich beeinträchtigt ist und die Art keine größeren Bestände mit einer breiteren Altersstruktur mehr ausbilden kann.


----------



## NaabMäx (9. November 2019)

Hallo,
Durch einen fehlenden Wasseraustausch wird eine Kettenreaktion ausgelöst. (Erwärmung, Entsalzung, Nährstoffexpansion, Toxika, Sauerstoffarmut und deren Auswirkungen) 
Die Ostsee ist nicht für einen regelmäßigen Zyklus gemacht. Damit findet man sich besser ab.
Ein super Entnahmemanagement ist nicht möglich, dann müsste man denen verratet können, wann und in welcher Intension die Zyklen in Zukunft ausfallen?

Will man nicht mit den großen Schwankungen leben, so ist die Entnahme auf ein Minimum zu senken, um den natürlichen Zyklen, maximalen Spielraum einzuräumen.

Im Übrigen findet die Planktonexzession in allen Meeren und vor allem, vor den Küsten statt. Von daher ist anzunehmen, dass das einströmende Salzwasser nicht mehr die Intensität hat, wie in der Vergangenheit. (Vorbelastung je nach Jahreszeit)
​Menschliches zutun durch Einleitungen von Nährstoffen, verstärkt / reduziert die Reaktion der natürlichen Einflüsse in der Relation, wie die Intensionen und zeitlichen Abfolgen der natürlichen sind und summieren sich jährlich auf.

Schwermetalle haben sich seit den 90ern reduziert.
Plastik, Medikamente, Röntgen-Kontrastmittel und Psychopharmaka,..., landen jährlich in großen Mengen in der Ostsee.
 Neue Spritzmittel und Gifte seit den 90ern und deren Messungen und Wirkungen.?  


mfg
NM


----------



## torstenhtr (9. November 2019)

Ich finde die Arbeit von Tim spannend, vielleicht wird sich das irgendwann disruptiv auf das Management auswirken ..

Man müsste alle bisherigen Studien durchforsten, Einflussfaktoren einmal auflisten und nach Signifikanz / Plausiblität sortieren .. vielleicht hat Jemand Interesse an solch einer Arbeit. Gerne wird von Instituten wie Geomar der "menschengemachte" Klimawandel für alle möglichen Auswirkungen verantwortlich gemacht .. wie die "Versauerung" der Meere. Aber ist das hier wirklich signifikant bezogen auf die Zeitspanne von 20-30 Jahren?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (9. November 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Gerne wird von Instituten wie Geomar der "menschengemachte" Klimawandel für alle möglichen Auswirkungen verantwortlich gemacht .. wie die "Versauerung" der Meere. Aber ist das hier wirklich signifikant bezogen auf die Zeitspanne von 20-30 Jahren?


Ja ist es https://www.ndr.de/ratgeber/klimawandel/Ostsee-Das-Brackwassermeer-heizt-sich-auf,ostsee672.html


----------



## torstenhtr (9. November 2019)

Da ist Geomar wahrscheinlich die Quelle .. Erwärmung kann auch mit der Atlantischen Multidekaden-Oszillation zusammenhängen. 
Versauerung: 
https://wiki.bildungsserver.de/klimawandel/index.php/Ozeanversauerung
Zitat: "Im Ozean ist der pH-Wert leicht basisch und lag vorindustriell bei 8,2, heute bei 8,1" -> Scheint mir nicht sehr ausgeprägt zu sein, kann das daher ein signifikanter Einfluss über die letzten 30 Jahre sein?


----------



## Anglerdemo (9. November 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Gerne wird von Instituten wie Geomar der "menschengemachte" Klimawandel für alle möglichen Auswirkungen verantwortlich gemacht .. wie die "Versauerung" der Meere.



Zu Ursachen wie Erwärmung und Versauerung der Ostsee gibt es derzeit nur Laborexperimente und Modellergebnisse. Diese Erkenntnisse legen nahe, dass Erwärmung und Versauerung zu erhöhter Sterblichkeit und Fehlbildungen bei den Larven führen. Ferner ist bekannt, dass die produktiven Flachwasserbereiche für die Elterntiere während der Sommerphase durch zu hohe Wassertemperaturen (>15°C) nicht nutzbar sind. Ein Ausweichen in tiefere, kühlere Gebiete wird durch Sauerstoffmangelzonen am Boden der Becken der westlichen Ostsee erschwert. Kühlen die Flachwasserbereiche im Herbst später ab, können die Tiere dort erst später die Defizite aus dem Sommer durch Fressen kompensieren und über den Herbst Reserven für das Laichgeschäft im Winter/Frühjahr anlegen. Gleichzeitig verschiebt sich das Laichgeschäft wegen milderer Winter zeitlich nach vorne, so dass die Aufbauphase weiter verkürzt wird. So kann ein Trend entstehen, bei dem die Elterntiere in zunehmend schlechterem Zustand ins Laichgeschäft eintreten bzw. der Anteil der Tiere, die gar nicht am Laichgeschäft teilnehmen, zunimmt.


----------



## torstenhtr (9. November 2019)

Lars, aber wie ausgeprägt sind diese Effekte dann quantitativ? Es gibt ja eine ganze Menge an Theorien dazu. Bspw. scheint der Ostdorsch nicht so stark vom Einbruch der Rekrutierung zu betroffen zu sein .. spräche dann mehr für Tim's Theorie da der sich anders ernährt laut "Wissenschaft".


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (9. November 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Da ist Geomar wahrscheinlich die Quelle .. Erwärmung kann auch mit der Atlantischen Multidekaden-Oszillation zusammenhängen.
> Versauerung:
> https://wiki.bildungsserver.de/klimawandel/index.php/Ozeanversauerung
> Zitat: "Im Ozean ist der pH-Wert leicht basisch und lag vorindustriell bei 8,2, heute bei 8,1" -> Scheint mir nicht sehr ausgeprägt zu sein, kann das daher ein signifikanter Einfluss über die letzten 30 Jahre sein?



Es ist ja heutzutage sehr en Vogue die Wissenschaft anzuzweifeln, aber es dürfen ruhig ein paar konkrete Ansätze dahinter stecken.

Nur ein Fragezeichen, ohne konkreten Ansatz ist echt schwach und unsachlich.

Hast du konkrete Zweifel?


----------



## torstenhtr (9. November 2019)

Nix unsachlich. Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass es hier einen Einfluss gibt. Die Frage ist halt nur die Signifikanz und die Zeitspanne. Der konkrete Ansatz ist doch die tatsächliche Verschiebung des PH-Werts - ich hatte dazu eine ältere Pressemitteilung von Geomar gelesen, es bezog sich eher auf eine langfristige Prognose bis 2100.


----------



## Anglerdemo (9. November 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Bspw. scheint der Ostdorsch nicht so stark vom Einbruch der Rekrutierung zu betroffen zu sein ..



Wie kommst Du darauf???? Die Zahl der Rekrutierungen ist seit 2012 rückläufig und es wird geschätzt, dass die Zahl im Jahr 2017 die niedrigste in der Zeitreihe ist. 2018 gab es dort einen extrem starken Jahrgang. Gerade der Ostdorsch hat laut ICES ein geringeres Reproduktionspotenzial und ein Wachstumproblem. Ja die erhähren sich tatsächlich unterschiedlich- was demnach in meinen Augen gegen die Theorie von Tim und eher für Salz- und Temperaturabhängigkeit spricht. Im Osten abnehmendes Salzgehalt, veränderte Temperatuen und es bleiben prozentual deutlich weniger Dorsche vom Nachwuchs für den Bestand erhalten als beim Westdorsch.

Wobei ich nicht ausschließen möchte, dass es dort auch Bereiche mit extremer (illegaler) Überfischung gibt.


----------



## torstenhtr (9. November 2019)

Rückläufig ja (sicherlich bedingt durch den schlechten Konditionsfaktor) - aber kein fast vollständiger Ausfall der Rekrutierung, obwohl der Fischereidruck stark reduziert wurde. Das kann man im entsprechenden ICES-Bericht ablesen.


----------



## Anglerdemo (9. November 2019)

Der ICES Advice für den Ostdorsch ist aber auch nicht wirklich aussagekräftig. Das ist ja das größte Problem dort! F war einfach viel zu hoch und die Konditionierung ist ja das, was dann gegen die Theorie von Tim spricht, da unterschiedliche Lebensweisen Ost-/ Westdorsch. Ergbenis gleich und doch unterschiedliche Lebensweisen. Aber ich bin kein Wissenschaftler...


----------



## torstenhtr (9. November 2019)

Ich würde beim Westdorsch eine wesentlich bessere Rekrutierung erwarten, da höherer Salzgehalt, mehr Sauerstoff, besserer Konditionsfaktor und der Fischereidruck wurde reduziert. Scheint aber nicht der Fall zu sein und passt daher für mich nicht ins Bild. Ist sicherlich auch nur eine Vermutung, aber ich habe gelesen, dass Westdorsch sich vor allem von der Strandkrabbe ernährt und da sieht Tim ja einen Zusammenhang ..


----------



## Rheinangler (11. November 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Ich würde beim Westdorsch eine wesentlich bessere Rekrutierung erwarten, da höherer Salzgehalt, mehr Sauerstoff, besserer Konditionsfaktor und der Fischereidruck wurde reduziert. Scheint aber nicht der Fall zu sein und passt daher für mich nicht ins Bild. Ist sicherlich auch nur eine Vermutung, aber ich habe gelesen, dass Westdorsch sich vor allem von der Strandkrabbe ernährt und da sieht Tim ja einen Zusammenhang ..



Also ich bin bei der Krabbenidee echt raus - zumindest, wenn diese durch den geringen Salzgehalt einzelner Jahre begründet wird. 

Der Salzgehalt ist - je weiter wir in Richtung Westen, also Richtung Nordsee kommen, deutlich höher und da ist der Dorschbestand schon lange platt. Oben in Dänemark konnte man vor ettlichen Jahren schon nicht mehr mit regelmäßigen Dorschen beim Brandungsangeln in der Ostsee rechnen. 
Da war die Welt aber bei uns noch in Ordnung. Damals war auch der Dorschbestand in der Nordsee noch sehr ordentlich. Auf Kutterfahrten konnten wir uns nach Belieben mit dicken Dorschen besacken - die Zeiten sind aber auch da vorbei. Krabben gibt es wie gesagt auch jetzt noch mehr als genug in der Nordsee.

Ein zu hoher Überfischungsdruck (im Verhältnis zur Reproduktionsrate) durch die kommerzielle Fischerei ist aus meiner Sicht Hauptgrund für die geringe Bestandsdichte. Wenn dann noch verschlechterte Nachwuchsquoten - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - hinzukommen, ist es zum Kollaps nicht mehr weit. 

Ob und welchen Einfluss die gigantischen Munitionsaltlasten in der Ostsee haben weiß auch keiner genau. Die sichtbaren schweren Erkrankungen (Tumore) von einigen Fischarten in relativer Nähe zu den Gebieten sind auf jeden Fall deutlich erhöht im Vergleich zu weiter entfernten Gebieten. 
Sowas kann ohne weiteres starken Einfluss auf die Reproduktionsfähigkeit von Lebewesen haben. Ist doch bei uns Menschen nicht anders - Ernährung und Umwelteinflüsse wirken sich darauf aus. Konkret - die Qualität der Spermien hat sich dramatisch verschlechtert, auch wenn man es den Menschen äußerlich nicht ansieht. 

Unter Wasser ist sowas viel schlechter kontrollierbar und aufgrund fehlender Vergangenheitswerte nicht belegbar. Zum Thema Munitionsaltlasten gibt es in der aktuellen Kutter und Küste einen sehr interessanten Bericht. Die in der Ostsee entsorgten Munitionsaltlasten würden einen 3000km langen Güterzug füllen und da ist einiges an hochgiftigem Dreck dabei. Bundespolitisch versucht man das Thema allerdings auszusitzen und verschiebt die Zuständigkeit auf die Länder. Mittlerweile ist die Lage sehr dramatisch und die Altlasten können zum Teil nicht mehr gehoben werden, weil die Gefahr aufgrund des instabilen Zustandes zu groß geworden ist.


----------



## NaabMäx (11. November 2019)

Buchstäblich eine tickende Zeitbombe.
Da die Bundeswehr nach forderungen der USA die Ausgaben erhöhen soll, wäre es da nicht sinnvoll erstmal mit dem Geld die Altlasten zu beseitigen?

Eine andere Option wäre auch die Nato bei der Bezahlung der Altlasten einzubeziehen?
Die USA macht das auch, wenn Sie über andere Länder Bomben entsorgen.


Mfg
NM



​


----------



## Anglerdemo (11. November 2019)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Ein zu hoher Überfischungsdruck (im Verhältnis zur Reproduktionsrate) durch die kommerzielle Fischerei ist aus meiner Sicht Hauptgrund für die geringe Bestandsdichte. Wenn dann noch verschlechterte Nachwuchsquoten - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - hinzukommen, ist es zum Kollaps nicht mehr weit.


 Wir haben in der Nordsee analog zur Ostsee tatsächlich extreme Schwankungen beim Nachwuchs, eine jahrelang (politisch geduldete odar gar gewollte) erhöhte fischereiliche Sterblichkeit und somit ähnliche Probleme, teils jedoch unter anderen Umweltbedingungen. Ich weiß jedoch nicht, ob und wie sich z.B. Wassertemperatur und Salzgehalt in den typischen Laichgründen in der Nordsee in den letzten Jahrzehnten verändert haben. Für mich erscheint es aber logisch, dass der von Wissenschaftlern angeführte Klimawandel sicherlich einen teil dazu beiträgt.



Rheinangler schrieb:


> Ob und welchen Einfluss die gigantischen Munitionsaltlasten in der Ostsee haben weiß auch keiner genau. Die sichtbaren schweren Erkrankungen (Tumore) von einigen Fischarten in relativer Nähe zu den Gebieten sind auf jeden Fall deutlich erhöht im Vergleich zu weiter entfernten Gebieten.


 Hast Du dazu eine Quelle?



Rheinangler schrieb:


> Bundespolitisch versucht man das Thema allerdings auszusitzen und verschiebt die Zuständigkeit auf die Länder.


 Es geht hier ausschließlich um Kohle und zudem ist ein Großteil der Munition in Gebieten außerhalb der Zuständigkeit der Länder (AWZ) versenkt worden.



Rheinangler schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist die Lage sehr dramatisch und die Altlasten können zum Teil nicht mehr gehoben werden, weil die Gefahr aufgrund des instabilen Zustandes zu groß geworden ist.


 Das ist nach unseren Recherchen auch ein vorgeschobenes Argument, siehe die Sprengungen im Fehmarnbelt in diesem Jahr. Die Minen wurden nicht einzeln vor der Sprengung untersucht, sondern einfach gesprengt, alles im Rahmen einer Übung, alles mitten in den typischen Laichgründen des Dorsches. Ist denen ja egal, denn wenn es dem Dorschbestand schadet, trifft es ja die Fischer und den Angeltourismus, aber nicht die Marine oder die Damen und Herren in den zuständigen Behörden und Ministerien.


----------



## Laichzeit (11. November 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Wir haben in der Nordsee analog zur Ostsee tatsächlich extreme Schwankungen beim Nachwuchs, eine jahrelang (politisch geduldete odar gar gewollte) erhöhte fischereiliche Sterblichkeit und somit ähnliche Probleme, teils jedoch unter anderen Umweltbedingungen.


Nach dem Motto "Mut zur Lücke" wird die ökologische Nische von stark befischten Arten auch durch nicht fischereilich beeinträchtigte Arten besetzt und deshalb gibt es manchmal auch keinen Weg zurück von zu starker Überfischung. Ich hab dafür zwar keine Quellen, könnte es mir aber gut vorstellen, dass die über Jahre von den Dorschen unbesetzten Plätze im Ökosystem nicht mehr zu haben sind.


----------



## Anglerdemo (12. November 2019)

Aus diesem Grund haben wir mehrfach den Begriff "Unterfischung" genutzt- denn auch das stellt eine Gefahr für die Bestände dar!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. November 2019)

Der Begriff Unterfischung war damals Mist als du ihn genutzt hast, da wolltest du darauf hinweisen, daß der Dorschbestand hinreichend abgeschöpft werden müsse um gesund erhalten zu werden und wie du das nund mit der Überfischung des Dorschbestandes  in Korrelation setzt, bin ich gespannt.


----------



## Laichzeit (12. November 2019)

Mit "Unterfischung" hat das zudem nichts zu tun.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. November 2019)

Nee natürlich nicht, aber warten wir ab, mit welcher Bleiwüste das wieder überspielt wird.

Unterfischung ist ein rein wirtschaftlicher Begriff und selbst da kaschiert er nur die Angst nicht das Maximum der Natur abgerungen zu haben.

Gestern sah ich im Fernsehen einen Bericht über Reisbauern. Eine Bäuerin sagte, sie könnten gut auch zwei ernten im Jahr einfahren, aber eine reicht Ihnen,  also bauen sie auch nur eine im Jahr  an.

Ein Hauch von dieser Weisheit und wir hätten heute weniger Probleme.


----------



## Anglerdemo (12. November 2019)

Ich muss einfach...



Testudo schrieb:


> Nur im Netz maulen bringt nichts.



Gilt das für Dich nicht? Neben maulen bist Du ja auch noch damit beschäftigt, irgendwie an einer meiner Aussagen das Haar in der Suppe zu finden und diese ohne irgendwelche haltbaren Argumente schlecht zu machen.



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Mit "Unterfischung" hat das zudem nichts zu tun.



Waum nicht?



Testudo schrieb:


> Unterfischung ist ein rein wirtschaftlicher Begriff und selbst da kaschiert er nur die Angst nicht das Maximum der Natur abgerungen zu haben.


 Kannst Du das begründen? Wieso ist das ein wirtschaftlicher Begriff? Dann nutzen Fachleute und Wissenschaftler diesen Begriff also falsch? Hinter Deinem Anonymus scheint ein Fachmann für alles zu stecken, nur leider keiner für Fakten zu den Aussagen.

Ich empfehle Dir dazu einfach mal die Studie von Dr. Bethke vom Thünen Institut aus Juli 2019 und dem vertraue ich dann doch mehr als Dir und Deinen Aussagen. Nur weil Du dazu nichts bei Google findest, ist ja nicht alles falsch was ich schreibe. Wir hatten dazu bereits vor rund 2 Jahren Gespräche mit Wissenschaftlern geführt und dazu gibt es einige Veröffentlichungen in internationalen Fachmagazinen, u.a. über die Abhängigkeit von Beständen untereinander und die Verbuttung ungenutzter Bestände. Du kannst natürlich auch einen chinesischen Reisbauern dazu befragen!


----------



## Rheinangler (12. November 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Hast Du dazu eine Quelle?



Ich bezog mich in meinem Post auf den Bericht aus der aktuellen K + K. Dort wurden - meine ich - auch die wissenschaftlichen Quellen benannt. Die Häufung von Tumoren wurde z.B. bei  Plattfischen festgestellt, welche in der Nähe von bekannten Munitionsentsorgungsgebieten gefangen wurden.


----------



## Laichzeit (12. November 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Waum nicht?


Das ist zugegebener Maßen eine Ansichtssache. Wenn man den stark oder nach MSY befischten Zustand als normal ansehen möchte, gibt es Unterfischung. Ansonsten ist der unbefischte Bestand die Referenz.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. November 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Kannst Du das begründen? Wieso ist das ein wirtschaftlicher Begriff? Dann nutzen Fachleute und Wissenschaftler diesen Begriff also falsch? Hinter Deinem Anonymus scheint ein Fachmann für alles zu stecken, nur leider keiner für Fakten zu den Aussagen.
> 
> Ich empfehle Dir dazu einfach mal die Studie von Dr. Bethke vom Thünen Institut aus Juli 2019 und dem vertraue ich dann doch mehr als Dir und Deinen Aussagen. Nur weil Du dazu nichts bei Google findest, ist ja nicht alles falsch was ich schreibe. Wir hatten dazu bereits vor rund 2 Jahren Gespräche mit Wissenschaftlern geführt und dazu gibt es einige Veröffentlichungen in internationalen Fachmagazinen, u.a. über die Abhängigkeit von Beständen untereinander und die Verbuttung ungenutzter Bestände. Du kannst natürlich auch einen chinesischen Reisbauern dazu befragen!



Der Titel der Studie dürfte lauten
"*Ertrags- und Einnahmeverluste bei Dorsch, Hering und Sprotte durch Unterfischung von Dorsch in der östlichen Ostsee"
*
Das ist jetzt nicht gerade die 1.000.000 Euro Frage bei wer wird Millionär, welchen Fokus  man hier setzt. 



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Hinter Deinem Anonymus


 es nagt, ne


----------



## Anglerdemo (12. November 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Der Titel der Studie dürfte lauten
> "*Ertrags- und Einnahmeverluste bei Dorsch, Hering und Sprotte durch Unterfischung von Dorsch in der östlichen Ostsee"
> *
> Das ist jetzt nicht gerade die 1.000.000 Euro Frage bei wer wird Millionär, welchen Fokus  man hier setzt.



Schön, dass Du mit meinem Hinweis auf Dr. Bethke die Studie über Google gefunden hast. Ich freue mich ja immer, wenn ich helfen kann.

Somit zitiere ich gerne daraus "Ein reflexartig geforderter Bestandsschutz verursachte in den vergangenen Jahrzehnten geringe Wachstumsraten bei Dorsch durch Unterfischung in der östlichen Ostsee und damit einen Rückgang der Produktivität auch bei anderen Arten. Man kann keine ertragreiche Fischerei auf Dorsch, Hering und Sprotte erwarten, wenn man einen hungernden Dorschbestand duldet. Um nun aber größere Dorsche fangen zu können, muss die Zahl der Rekruten ausreichend gering sein. Wir wissen es aus unserem Kleingarten. Wenn wir die Radieschenreihen nicht ausdünnen, können wir nur kleine Radieschen ernten. Das Gleiche gilt für den Dorsch in der Ostsee. Wenn wir die Zahl der Rekruten nicht frühzeitig reduzieren, werden wir immer kleinen Dorsche zu unattraktiven Preisen fangen."

Ja, bei den Radieschen näheren wir uns dann wieder Deinen chinesischen Reisbauern, somit dürfte Dir das gefallen.

Übrigens reden wir beim Dorsch immer von einem Wirtschaftsgut, Überfischung und Unterfischung sind generell Begriffe, die im Kontext zur wirtschaftlichen Nutzung von Beständen gebracht werden. Deshalb darf man diese aber nicht nur als reinen Wirtschaftsbegriff sehen, sondern es beruht auf wissenschaftlichen Studien zur Bestandssituation von wirtschatflich genutzten Beständen weltweit. Soll ich Dir dazu auch noch einen Hinweis zu einer Quelle geben?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. November 2019)

Das ist der Unterschied, es gibt Leute, die möchten den Dorsch erhalten, als Wert für das Ökosystem und so vertretbar auch als Zielfisch und Nahrungsmittel. 

Und auf der anderen Seite es gibt Menschen, für die sich der Wert erst als Wirtschaftsgut ergibt.

Es kann jeder entscheiden, wo er sich als Angler wiederfindet.

Wie schlau es ist, aus einem hungernden Bestand die am besten abgewachsenen Fische abzufangen und nur die mickrigen zurückzulassen, kann dir jeder Bauer erklären, die züchten bekanntlich auch nicht immer mit den schwächlichen weiter, weil die guten vorher so gut geschmeckt haben. Ich wette, das ist auch in der Wissenschaft Konsens.


----------



## angler1996 (12. November 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Das ist der Unterschied, es gibt Leute, die möchten den Dorsch erhalten, als Wert für das Ökosystem und so vertretbar auch als Zielfisch und Nahrungsmittel.
> 
> Und auf der anderen Seite es gibt Menschen, für die sich der Wert erst als Wirtschaftsgut ergibt.
> 
> ...


richtig , zunächst mal ist und bleibt der Dorsch ja wohl ein Tier;-)) egal wie das irgendwer klassifizieren mag.
Und als solches sollten die auch erhalten werden. da kann ich noch soviel raten , warum das nicht mehr werden und was anderes tun unsere Herren naja und Damen Wissenschaftler und -rinnen;-)) ja wohl wieder mal nicht .. Die Konsequenz die Großen fangen und die Kleinen laufen zu lassen, ist schon gesellschaftlich höchst umstritten .
Im Zusammenhang mit Dorsch naja  ich könnte orakeln- wer hat die Studie bezahlt? naja -aber man kann auch zu einem streitbaren Ergebnis kommen.
Nur beißt sich diese These irgendwie mit dem , was da sonst über Dorschlaich etc.geschrieben wird.
Ich bin aber kein Biologe , nur Angler ;-))


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. November 2019)

Forschung braucht Zeit und wer forscht beschreitet einen Weg, der unter Umständen auch mal Umwege nimmt.

Das kann daran liegen, das Daten fehlen, oder weil eine Entwicklung wie beim Dorsch sich erst nach und nach manifestiert, so das überhaupt jemand die Notwendigkeit sieht, Forschung zu betreiben. Und wenn bei einer Forschung herauskommt, das eine vermutete Ursache nicht kausal zusammenhängt, so ist das auch eine bedeutende Erkenntnis.

Auch geht man erstmal den Aspekten nach, die sich aufdrängen und versucht diese zu verifizieren.

Am Ende bleibt, das durchaus mehr Gründe gibt, die zu Veränderungen beitragen und das zu erarbeiten dauert auch seine Zeit.

Dennoch haben wir keine bessere Quellen als die Wissenschaft.



angler1996 schrieb:


> Im Zusammenhang mit Dorsch naja ich könnte orakeln- wer hat die Studie bezahlt?



Da mal Butter bei die Fische, erst orakeln und damit andere beschuldigen vorsätzlich falsch zu urteilen, da sollte noch was kommen.


----------



## Anglerdemo (12. November 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Das ist der Unterschied, es gibt Leute, die möchten den Dorsch erhalten, als Wert für das Ökosystem und so vertretbar auch als Zielfisch und Nahrungsmittel.
> 
> Und auf der anderen Seite es gibt Menschen, für die sich der Wert erst als Wirtschaftsgut ergibt.
> 
> ...



Ja, die Reisbauern und die Bauern, alles bekanntlich Fachleute für den Dorsch. Finde ich passend, dass Du immer wieder den vergleich anstellst.

Ich frage mich, ob es Dir einfach mal wieder um einen Angriff gegen mich geht, um mangelndes Wissen über die Fischereipolitik handelt oder Du Dir nicht alles aus unseren Veröffentlichungen merken kannst oder willst.

Auch wenn es meine Zeit kosten, helfe ich Dir gerne, bei Bedarf natürlich auch gerne wieder mit einem Link.



Testudo schrieb:


> Das ist der Unterschied, es gibt Leute, die möchten den Dorsch erhalten, als Wert für das Ökosystem und so vertretbar auch als Zielfisch und Nahrungsmittel.
> 
> Und auf der anderen Seite es gibt Menschen, für die sich der Wert erst als Wirtschaftsgut ergibt.


 Wir haben den Dorsch nicht als Wirtschaftsgut bezeichnet, ebenso wenig die Fischerei- es war die Politik und die Behörden in Brüssel, genauer gesagt die Kommission und GD Mare bei der Formulierung der Verordnungen zur CFP. Sehr deutlich geworden ist dieses bei der Formulierung der Mehrjahrespläne.




Testudo schrieb:


> Das ist der Unterschied, es gibt Leute, die möchten den Dorsch erhalten, als Wert für das Ökosystem und so vertretbar auch als Zielfisch und Nahrungsmittel.


 Dafür setzen wir uns seit 2016 ein! Für eine angemessene Quote für die nachhaltigste Fischereimethode, der Freizeitfischerei. Jeder mit der Angel gefangene Dorsch ist ein nachhaltig gefangener Dorsch und zudem ein wertvoller Fisch für das Ökosystem Ostsee, ohne Beifang und ohne Schäden am Meer.



Testudo schrieb:


> Es kann jeder entscheiden, wo er sich als Angler wiederfindet.


 Der Angler muss sich nicht entscheiden, denn als Naturnutzer mit der nachhaltigsten Fischereimethode ist die Stellung ganz klar. Ein Angler bezeichnet den Dorsch als Fisch und eventuell sogar wohlschmeckendes und frisches Nahrunsgmittel. Ein Traum- und ein Angler ist es völlig egal, wie die Politik den Dorsch in Verordnungen bezeichnet. Das interessiert mich als Angler auch nicht- ich gehe Dorsch angeln und nicht wirtschaften.

Übrigens sehen Angelvereine Besatzfische auch als Wirtschaftsgut- denn der Besatz wird nach Entnahme durchgeführt und damit ausreichend Fisch für alle Mitglieder von Beiträgen finanziert werden kann, gibt es auch an Binnengewässern Fangmengenbegrenzung. Ich habe mich ja ein paar Jahre mit den Finanzen in einem Angelverein beschäftigt und kann versichern, dass zumindest in dem Verein das die wichtigste Aufgabe war. Also Glashaus, Steine usw...



Testudo schrieb:


> Wie schlau es ist, aus einem hungernden Bestand die am besten abgewachsenen Fische abzufangen und nur die mickrigen zurückzulassen, kann dir jeder Bauer erklären, die züchten bekanntlich auch nicht immer mit den schwächlichen weiter, weil die guten vorher so gut geschmeckt haben. Ich wette, das ist auch in der Wissenschaft Konsens.


 Warum sind dann die Anglerverbände für eine Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes? Müssten die dann nicht für eine maximale Entnahmegröße plädieren? Nur so ein Gedanke!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. November 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, ob es Dir einfach mal wieder um einen Angriff gegen mich geht, um mangelndes Wissen über die Fischereipolitik handelt oder Du Dir nicht alles aus unseren Veröffentlichungen merken kannst oder willst.
> 
> Auch wenn es meine Zeit kosten, helfe ich Dir gerne, bei Bedarf natürlich auch gerne wieder mit einem Link.


Das du mir helfen möchtest ehrt dich, aber so oft, wie du diese Frage aufwirfst, worin meine Motivation liegt, solltest du dich lieber aus dich selbst fokussieren.



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Jeder mit der Angel gefangene Dorsch ist ein nachhaltig gefangener Dorsch und zudem ein wertvoller Fisch für das Ökosystem Ostsee


 ja sehr wertvoll, zumindest für die Möwe, die die Innereien abbekommt, ansonsten sollten wir vielleicht alle Untermaßigen auch abknüppeln, wenn wir uns dabei solche dramatischen Schäden bei einem möglichen kommerziellen Fang ersparen können?

Wie du den Dorsch bezeichnest, ist mir völlig Wumpe es geht darum wie man in betrachtet und behandelt und da sind auch Dorsche weitaus mehr als ein monetärer Wert.

Das dich die einfache Parabel mit dem Bauern überfordert kann man kaum glauben, aber jeder verkauft sich zu dem Wert, den er für angemessen erachtet.



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Warum sind dann die Anglerverbände für eine Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes? Müssten die dann nicht für eine maximale Entnahmegröße plädieren? Nur so ein Gedanke!



Ja dann Frag das doch die Verbände, ich bin kein Verband.


----------



## Laichzeit (12. November 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Übrigens reden wir beim Dorsch immer von einem Wirtschaftsgut, Überfischung und Unterfischung sind generell Begriffe, die im Kontext zur wirtschaftlichen Nutzung von Beständen gebracht werden. Deshalb darf man diese aber nicht nur als reinen Wirtschaftsbegriff sehen, sondern es beruht auf wissenschaftlichen Studien zur Bestandssituation von wirtschatflich genutzten Beständen weltweit. Soll ich Dir dazu auch noch einen Hinweis zu einer Quelle geben?


Der Punkt ist aber ganz klar, dass die Unterfischung dem Dorsch nicht schadet, nur dem Geldbeutel.


----------



## Anglerdemo (12. November 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Das du mir helfen möchtest ehrt dich, aber so oft, wie du diese Frage aufwirfst, worin meine Motivation liegt, solltest du dich lieber aus dich selbst fokussieren.


 Worin Deine Motivation liegt, ist jedem hier vermutlich klar. Ich würde mich zu gerne auf mich und meine Arbeit fokussieren, jedoch bin ich jeden Tag stundenlang damit beschäftigt Deine Unterstellungen und Unwahrheiten zu korrigeiren!



Testudo schrieb:


> ja sehr wertvoll, zumindest für die Möwe, die die Innereien abbekommt, ansonsten sollten wir vielleicht alle Untermaßigen auch abknüppeln, wenn wir uns dabei solche dramatischen Schäden bei einem möglichen kommerziellen Fang ersparen können?



Ganz ehrlich- von Anglern gefangene untermassige Dorsche abzuknüppeln ist nachhaltiger, als in Schleppnetzen zerquetschte Dorsche zu Fischmehl zu verarbeiten. Naja, und das Möwen die Innereien abbekommen ist sicherlich auch ein Teil der sinnvollen Verwertung...

In diesem Fall glaube ich Dir jetzt übrigens wirklich, dass Du es nicht verstanden hast- oder willst Du Angeln und Schleppnetzfischerei tatsächlich gleichsetzen? Ich befürchte ja.



Testudo schrieb:


> Wie du den Dorsch bezeichnest, ist mir völlig Wumpe es geht darum wie man in betrachtet und behandelt und da sind auch Dorsche weitaus mehr als ein monetärer Wert


 Das darf Dir sehr wohl "völlig Wumpe" sein, darum ging es auch nicht, sondern darum, wie Angler ihn sehen. Das habe ich dargestellt- und lediglich Dir wiederholt erklärt, dass es die CFP ist, die den Dorsch als Wirtschaftsgut (wie alle anderen kommerziell genutzen Bestände) bezeichnet und ihn somit auch genauso behandelt, schon die Definition des FMSY macht es sehr deutlich!



Testudo schrieb:


> Das dich die einfache Parabel mit dem Bauern überfordert kann man kaum glauben, aber jeder verkauft sich zu dem Wert, den er für angemessen erachtet.


 Das habe ich schon verstanden, jedoch ist es beim Dorsch halt anders und ich denke Bauern verstehen von kommerzieller Dorschfischerei so viel, wie Kühe von Stabhochsprung.

Es ging ja um Unterfischung. Wenn wir die Zahl der Rekruten nicht frühzeitig reduzieren, werden wir immer kleine Dorsche fangen. Das heißt im Umkehrschluss, dass wir kleine Dorsche entnehmen müssen, um mehr größere Dorsche zu fangen. Somit hinkt also Dein Bauernvergleich, denn das Ziel ist klar- der Fang und somit die Entnahme von großen Dorschen bei der Fischerei. Sind also ausreichend große Dorsche im Bestand, werden die auch entnommen- egal welche Weisheiten die Bauern in Deiner Heimat pflegen. Dorsch ist nicht Schweinemast, das wollte ich damit sagen. Genausowenig wie Reisanbau in Chnina mit Kartoffelanbau in der Lüneburger Heide vergleichbar ist. Werder von der Ernte noch von der wirtschaftlichen Bedeutung vergleichbar und somit ist die von Dir erstellte Parabel einfach falsch, um es freundlich zu formulieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. November 2019)

Lars, wenn du  nur voraussetzt, das dein Gegenüber immer nur das dümmste annimmt, kann ich verstehen, das du dich oft so überlegen fühlst.

Ich kann dir versichern, so ein Überflieger bist du nicht. Da ich großes Vertrauen habe, dass die überwiegende Mehrheit meine Ausführungen durchaus versteht, erspare ich mir weitere Erörterungen.


----------



## Anglerdemo (12. November 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist aber ganz klar, dass die Unterfischung dem Dorsch nicht schadet, nur dem Geldbeutel.



Nein, das ist auch für den Bestand schlecht! Fischen wir zu wenig, gibt es zu viele Rekruten. Diese sind aber nicht das Ziel der Fischerei, somit resultiert ein kurzfristig stark erhöhter Fischereidruck auf die großen Tiere mit entsprechenden Auswirkungen auf die Populationsstruktur und ein sehr hoher Fangverlust von untermaßigen und maßigen Dorschen. Bei der derzeitigen Populationsstruktur der Dorschbestände mit wenigen großen Fischen hat das also schwerwiegende negative Auswirkungen auf den Bestand. 

Ich denke das könnte eine Erklärung für die drastische Reduzierung des 2016'er Jahrgang sein. Wurde bisher als Anfrage von uns an die Wissenschaft nicht als nachweislich zutreffend, aber auch nicht als völlig aus der Luft gegriffen bezeichnet. Unterfischung könnte also auch die Quote der illegalen Rückwürfe erhöhen.

Zudem schadet jede Quote dem Geldbeutel, sowie Unterfischung und Überfischung dem Geldbeutel schadet. 

Da hole ich doch jetzt mal den Bauern aus dem Sack- je weniger Tiere pro definierter Fläche gehalten werden dürfen, desto weniger "Ernte" beim Bauern.  Wie nennen das die Bauern? Unterhaltung?  Ich meine wenn es in der Fischerei Unterfischung heißt?  

So ist es halt auch bei der Fischerei. Je weniger Quote je definierter Fläche, desto weniger Ernte und somit Kohle. Eine Parabel mit Bauern die passt


----------



## Anglerdemo (12. November 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> erspare ich mir weitere Erörterungen.


 Danke!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. November 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Nein, das ist auch für den Bestand schlecht! Fischen wir zu wenig, gibt es zu viele Rekruten. Diese sind aber nicht das Ziel der Fischerei, somit resultiert ein kurzfristig stark erhöhter Fischereidruck auf die großen Tiere mit entsprechenden Auswirkungen auf die Populationsstruktur und ein sehr hoher Fangverlust von untermaßigen und maßigen Dorschen. Bei der derzeitigen Populationsstruktur der Dorschbestände mit wenigen großen Fischen hat das also schwerwiegende negative Auswirkungen auf den Bestand.



Wir hätten das also wie vermeiden können? Durch eine stärkere Entnahme? Zu welchem Zeitpunkt? Selektiv welche Größen?


----------



## torstenhtr (12. November 2019)

Zitat aus https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3419758 :
"Wir wissen es aus unserem Kleingarten. Wenn wir die Radieschenreihen nicht ausdünnen,
können wir nur kleine Radieschen ernten. Das Gleiche gilt für den Dorsch in der Ostsee."


Scheint mir kein Peer-Reviewed Paper, sondern eine Meinung eines ehemaligen Thünen-Mitarbeiters zu sein, würde ich eher als Mindermeinung (im Vergleich zu den Biologen des ICES) einschätzen. Trotzdem ganz interessant.


----------



## Laichzeit (12. November 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Nein, das ist auch für den Bestand schlecht! Fischen wir zu wenig, gibt es zu viele Rekruten. Diese sind aber nicht das Ziel der Fischerei,* somit resultiert ein kurzfristig stark erhöhter Fischereidruck auf die großen Tiere* mit entsprechenden Auswirkungen auf die Populationsstruktur und ein sehr hoher Fangverlust von untermaßigen und maßigen Dorschen. Bei der derzeitigen Populationsstruktur der Dorschbestände mit wenigen großen Fischen hat das also schwerwiegende negative Auswirkungen auf den Bestand.


Das ist keine Unterfischung, sondern Überfischung aufgrund schlechter Bestandabschätzung. Unterfischung heißt einfach nur das weniger entnommen wird, als MSY und deshalb weniger nachwachsen kann. Der "Verlust" der Fische erfolgt über die natürliche Mortalität.



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Da hole ich doch jetzt mal den Bauern aus dem Sack- je weniger Tiere pro definierter Fläche gehalten werden dürfen, desto weniger "Ernte" beim Bauern. Wie nennen das die Bauern? Unterhaltung? Ich meine wenn es in der Fischerei Unterfischung heißt?


Das Gegenstück zur Unterfischung beim Bauern ist seine Tiere auf der Weide glücklich alt werden zu lassen und deshalb weniger an den Metzger liefern. Es sind mehr Tiere auf der Weide, aber weniger Junge, weil der Platz zwischen den alten Tieren nicht reicht.



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Ich denke das könnte eine Erklärung für die drastische Reduzierung des 2016'er Jahrgang sein.


Meilenweit entfernt von jeglicher Art der Unterfischung.


----------



## torstenhtr (13. November 2019)

Auch falsch, gemäß ICES-Advice (Ostdorsch) ist die natürliche Sterblichkeit viel höher als die fischereiliche Sterblichkeit, u.a. wurde F in den letzten Jahren deutlich gesenkt, alles gut ablesbar in den Diagrammen. Hier liegt eher ein Umweltproblem vor, entsprechende Ursachen wurden im Advice dargestellt. 



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Das ist keine Unterfischung, sondern Überfischung aufgrund schlechter Bestandabschätzung.


----------



## Rheinangler (15. November 2019)

Hier mal ein passender Link zu dem Thema - allerdings bezogen auf die Nordsee. Gleiches gilt vermutlich auch für die Ostsee. 
https://blogs.helmholtz.de/kuestenforschung/2019/11/12/leben-am-limit/


----------



## Laichzeit (2. Dezember 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Auch falsch, gemäß ICES-Advice (Ostdorsch) ist die natürliche Sterblichkeit viel höher als die fischereiliche Sterblichkeit, u.a. wurde F in den letzten Jahren deutlich gesenkt, alles gut ablesbar in den Diagrammen. Hier liegt eher ein Umweltproblem vor, entsprechende Ursachen wurden im Advice dargestellt.


Nein. "Unterfischung" jeglicher Art gibt es nur wenn F deutlich kleiner ist als F MSY. Das ist beim Westdorsch, um den es hier geht, nicht der Fall.


----------



## BerndH (2. Dezember 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich bin da ganz bei Lars wenn es die unterfischung der Bestände angeht. 

Ich bin kein Wissenschaftler und auch keiner der das ganze Internet nach irgendwelchen Theorien durchsucht. 
Ich bin ganz normaler Angler, der mit offenen Augen durch die Natur geht.

Ich behaupte sogar das dieser hochgelobte 2016er Jahrgang, das schlechteste war was dem Westdorsch passieren konnte.

Wir haben 2017 mehrfach Dorsche gefangen die Dorsche um die 10-15 cm gefressen hatten.
Der Dorsch ist ein raubfisch und macht auch vor der eigenen Art nicht Halt. 

Dieser massive 2016er Jahrgang hat sich aufgrund von Futtermangel auf den Nachwuchs 2017/2018 gestürzt.
Deswegen sind diese Jahrgänge schwächer ausgefallen. 

Der Fischbestand der Ostsee ist ein Wirtschaftsgut. Und wenn das Futter für den Dorsch gefangen wird, muß der Bestand an Dorschen ausgefischt werden. 
Sonst fressen die sich gegenseitig. 

Einfache Formel, entweder sie werden ausreichend befischt, oder gefressen. 
Weg sind sie auf jeden Fall.

Kleines Beispiel aus dem Süßwasser:

Wenn ich ib einen fischweiher 100 Hechtbrut einsetzte, habe ich 1 Jahr später bei vernünftigen Bedingungen 50-70 Hechte um die 25-35 cm. Wenn ich die alle im Teich lasse und im nächsten Jahr wieder 100 Hechtbrut dazu setzte, werde ich mit Sicherheit weniger Hechte heraus bekommen.

Einfach aus dem Grund weil sie die gleichen Unterstände beanspruchen. Die großen fressen die kleinen und fertig.

Man muss manches auch mal logisch betrachten und nicht immer irgendwelche Schreibtischtäter zitieren, die vielleicht am Wochenende einmal im Park spazieren gehen. 

Lars lass dich nicht zu sehr ärgern, mach dein Ding.

Gruß 
-Bernd -


----------



## torstenhtr (2. Dezember 2019)

?? In Bezug auf #234 beinhaltet mein Kommentar nicht den Begriff "Unterfischung". Oder übersetzt: weder noch. Zwar dominierte in der Vergangenheit die Fischerei, aber in den letzten paar Jahren ist der Einfluss klar rückläufig - ablesbar im ICES-Advice - und andere Faktoren spielen eine Rolle.



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Nein. "Unterfischung" jeglicher Art gibt es nur wenn F deutlich kleiner ist als F MSY. Das ist beim Westdorsch, um den es hier geht, nicht der Fall.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. Dezember 2019)

Wenn es Unterfischung gäbe, warum gieren dann alle nach den unberührten abgelegenen   Gewässern?  Da ist doch gar nichts drin, total Unterfischt.

Lächerlich.


----------



## marcus7 (3. Dezember 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Wenn es Unterfischung gäbe, warum gieren dann alle nach den unberührten abgelegenen   Gewässern?  Da ist doch gar nichts drin, total Unterfischt.
> 
> Lächerlich.



Wieso Lächerlich?

Kennst Du den Spruch:

"Am großen Hecht erkennt man den schlechten Fischer?"

Sicherlich sind in unbefischten Gewässern meist besonders große (Einzel-)Fische, aber wenn es darum geht einen möglichst hohen Ertrag zu "erwirtschaften" sind diese Großfische eher "hinderlich".

Ich denke du vergleichst hier Äpfel mit Birnen.

Ich bin da auch bei Lars seinen Ausführungen, in meinen Augen sind sie schlüssig.

Grüße


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Dezember 2019)

marcus7 schrieb:


> Wieso Lächerlich?
> 
> Kennst Du den Spruch:
> 
> ...



Frag dich mal, warum Hamburg nach intensiver Abstimmung mit Experten für viele Fische Entnahmefenster eingeführt hat, also insbesondere die großen Exemplare (fängt bei Hecht ja schon bei 75cm an, was ich persönlich etwas grenzwertig finde) schützt. 
Statement von Biologen aus dem Umfeld meines Landesverbandes dazu (wir hatten uns eher zufällig vor einigen Monaten beim Kaffee über dieses Thema unterhalten): Der Begriff Unterfischung ist irreführender Blödsinn, getrieben von Verwertungsinteressen.


----------



## Laichzeit (3. Dezember 2019)

Der 2016er Jahrgang war zudem nur über die letzten paar Jahre gesehen wirklich gut, aber auf lange Zeit zurück eher durchschnittlich. Von irgendwelchen nicht abgeschöpften Überbeständen sind wir weit entfernt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Dezember 2019)

BerndH schrieb:


> Der Fischbestand der Ostsee ist ein Wirtschaftsgut. Und wenn das Futter für den Dorsch gefangen wird, muß der Bestand an Dorschen ausgefischt werden.



Oder wir ändern endlich mal die Sicht auf die natürlichen Ressourcen und geben ihnen (nicht für beim Fisch, auch bei Boden etc.) wieder Zeit zur Regenerierung. Die Argumentation mit Wirtschaftsgut usw. wird aus kurzfristigen Interessen heraus von der Landwirtschaft/Industrie getrieben. Nach mir die Sintflut. Da findet aber mittlerweile auch in der Politik ein Umdenken statt. Die Bevölkerung spielt nämlich nicht mehr mit, ganz egal wieviele Berufsfischer oder Bauern da protestieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. Dezember 2019)

Der Wert eines Ökosystems bemisst sich nicht an der Menge weniger Arten,  die in großer Menge entnommen werden können, sondern an dem ausgewogenem Gleichgewicht zwischen der Vielfalt aller darin vorzufindenden Organismen.

Das Angler,  den Focus auf die Masse legen, ist für mich nurl schwer nachvollziehbar, spricht aber dafür,  daß es sich bei diesen Personen eben weniger um das Erlebnis Meer und vielmehr um die volle Kühltruhe geht. 

Nachvollziehbar in einem Land,  in dem an allen Ecken Hunger und Mangel herrscht.


----------



## Anglerdemo (3. Dezember 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Frag dich mal, warum Hamburg nach intensiver Abstimmung mit Experten für viele Fische Entnahmefenster eingeführt hat, also insbesondere die großen Exemplare (fängt bei Hecht ja schon bei 75cm an, was ich persönlich etwas grenzwertig finde) schützt.



Das hat wohl eher etwas mit der Reproduktion zu tun (bessere Laicher), als mit Unterfischung. Es spricht doch nichts dagegen, bei Hechten gezielt ältere Tiere zu erhalten, jedoch lässt sich auch das nicht pauschalisieren.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Statement von Biologen aus dem Umfeld meines Landesverbandes dazu (wir hatten uns eher zufällig vor einigen Monaten beim Kaffee über dieses Thema unterhalten): Der Begriff Unterfischung ist irreführender Blödsinn, getrieben von Verwertungsinteressen.



Ehrlich gesagt bin ich neidisch auf Dich! Du hast einen so großen Kreis an Experten in Deinem Umfeld, dafür hast Du meinen größten Respekt. Was könnte ich bewegen, wenn ich nicht mehr so viele Mails an Experten schreiben müsste, um Antworten auf meine vielen Fragen zu erhalten. Einfach mal zum Handy greifen oder alle Antworten bei einem Kaffee rein zufällig, wow!

Welche Befähigung haben Deine Biologen in Bezug auf den Dorsch und Unterfischung, mit denen Du rein zufällig über das Thema gesprochen hast? Kannst Du mir die Kontaktdaten geben, damit ich die mal mit der Aussage von der Universität Aarhus zu diesem Thema konfrontieren kann? Übrigens empfinde ich es als fragwürdige Vorgehensweise, die Aussagen anerkannter Wissenschaftler als "irreführenden Blödsinn" unter Biologen zu bezeichnen, ohne vermutlich die Inhalte von Studien zu diesem Thema zu kennen.



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Der 2016er Jahrgang war zudem nur über die letzten paar Jahre gesehen wirklich gut, aber auf lange Zeit zurück eher durchschnittlich. Von irgendwelchen nicht abgeschöpften Überbeständen sind wir weit entfernt.


 Das ist sicherlich je nach Ansicht unterschiedlich zu interpretieren. Der 2016'er Jahrgang liegt knapp 20% über dem Mittelwert der letzten 30 Jahre, wo hingegen sich die durchschnittliche Entnahme um deutlich mehr als 50% reduziert hat.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Argumentation mit Wirtschaftsgut usw. wird aus kurzfristigen Interessen heraus von der Landwirtschaft/Industrie getrieben. Nach mir die Sintflut.


 Die Definition "Wirtschaftsgut" stammt aus der EU Verordnung 1380/2013, ein anderer Begriff hierfür ist "höchstmöglicher Dauerertrag" und quasi ein Synonym für den begriff Wirtschaftsgut, was sich sicherlich besser anhört.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Dezember 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Das Angler,  den Focus auf die Masse legen, ist für mich nurl schwer nachvollziehbar, spricht aber dafür,  daß es sich bei diesen Personen eben weniger um das Erlebnis Meer und vielmehr um die volle Kühltruhe geht.
> 
> Nachvollziehbar in einem Land,  in dem an allen Ecken Hunger und Mangel herrscht.



Es kommt immer auf die Klientel an und auf die Definition von Masse an. 

Die Jäger, die es scharenweise von bis aus NRW zur Hirschjagd in die Oberlausitz zieht (Ich war vor Kurzem Zaungast bei einer Drückjagd) , interessiert auch nicht das Ökosystem oder das Naturerlebnis, sondern die Anzahl der bejagbaren Hirsche. Ähnlich sieht das halt bei der potentiellen Kundschaft der Angelkutter aus, die sich nicht wegen 5 Dorschen aus Süddeutschland auf die Reise macht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Dezember 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt bin ich neidisch auf Dich! Du hast einen so großen Kreis an Experten in Deinem Umfeld, dafür hast Du meinen größten Respekt. Was könnte ich bewegen, wenn ich nicht mehr so viele Mails an Experten schreiben müsste, um Antworten auf meine vielen Fragen zu erhalten. Einfach mal zum Handy greifen oder alle Antworten bei einem Kaffee rein zufällig, wow!



Der Bayerische Fischereiverband führt regelmäßig sehr gute Schulungen mit Biologen durch, in Kürze wieder in Landshut. Da gehe ich halt hin und rede mit den Leuten.



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Welche Befähigung haben Deine Biologen in Bezug auf den Dorsch und Unterfischung, mit denen Du rein zufällig über das Thema gesprochen hast? Kannst Du mir die Kontaktdaten geben, damit ich die mal mit der Aussage von der Universität Aarhus zu diesem Thema konfrontieren kann? Übrigens empfinde ich es als fragwürdige Vorgehensweise, die Aussagen anerkannter Wissenschaftler als "irreführenden Blödsinn" unter Biologen zu bezeichnen, ohne vermutlich die Inhalte von Studien zu diesem Thema zu kennen.



Wende dich vertrauensvoll an den Bayerischen Fischereiverband. Vielleicht stellt der einen Kontakt her.

Meine Meinung: Der Begriff Unterfischung ist ein verklausulierter Versuch, die Optimierung von natürlichen Ressourcen unter wirtschaftlichen Gesichtspunkten auf Kosten des Ökosystems schönzureden. Wissenschaftler, die das proklamieren, sind Werkzeuge der Fischereiindustrie.


----------



## Anglerdemo (3. Dezember 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wende dich vertrauensvoll an den Bayerischen Fischereiverband. Vielleicht stellt der einen Kontakt her.


 Naja, dazu würde man schon einen Namen wissen müssen. Aber dann eben nicht, können Deine Freunde bleiben...



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wissenschaftler, die das proklamieren, sind Werkzeuge der Fischereiindustrie.


 Würde ich in diesem Fall nicht so sehen, da genau die Wissenschaftler vor gut zwei Jahren die dänische Fischerei bezüglich der illegalen Rückwürfe beim Dorsch öffentlich im Fernsehen an den Pranger gestellt haben. Das passt dann nicht zu Deiner Meinung/ Theorie.


----------



## marcus7 (3. Dezember 2019)

BerndH schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich bin da ganz bei Lars wenn es die unterfischung der Bestände angeht.
> 
> ...



Dieses Szenario beschreibt doch vereinfacht ausgedrückt ganz anschaulich was passieren kann.

Ob man nun argumentiert "es wird zu viel gefischt" und dadurch kommen (indirekt auch durch Abfischen von Futtertieren/Fischmehl) schwache Jahrgänge zustande oder ob man mit "Unterfischung" argumentiert, welche unter Umständen Konkurrenzsituationen initiiert, welche sich nachteilig auf die Bestandsdichte einzelne Arten auswirkt.

Fakt ist doch aber, sobald durch (Berufs-)Fischerei aktiv in größerem Umfang eingegriffen wird, gerät das natürliche Gleichgewicht aus den Fugen, was ja nicht unbedingt heißen muss das alles "Überfischt/Leergefischt" ist.

Es wird eben eine Kettenreaktion ausgelöst, welche nicht an allen Punkten vorhersehbar ist und sich im wesentlichen durch starke Schwankungen in der Bestandsdichte und Bestandszusammensetzung einzelner Arten äußert.

Dazu kommen noch weitere äußere Einflüsse (Salzeintrag, Nährstoffeintrag usw.) welche mal positiv, mal negativ hinzu wirken.

Alles in allem ein sehr komplexes System, hier Entwicklungs-Vorhersagen zu treffen oder zu sagen was nun richtig oder falsch sei schätze ich als wirklich schwierig bis unmöglich ein.

Eine natürliche Ressource soll ja auch (nachhaltig) genutz werden, dazu ist sie da. Bei dem Thema was unter Nachhaltigkeit zu verstehen ist, gehen die Ansichten dann auseinander.

Eine Sache habe ich noch nicht ganz verstanden bzw. finde ich schade: Weshalb kommen sobald das Argument "Unterfischung" auftaucht, gleich Aussagen in die Richtung "Masse-Angler"? 

Ich dachte die Diskussion dreht sich hier in erster Linie um die Auswirkungen und die Entwicklung der *Berufs*-Fischerei und die Reproduktion des Dorsches?
Die persönliche Sichtweise darüber sagt doch nichts darüber aus, wie man sich als *Freizeit*-Angler zum Punkt der eigenen Fischentnahme verhält?

Das ein Bag-Limit von 2, 5 oder 7 oder 10 Dorschen für Freizeit Angler an der ganzen Entwicklung des Dorsches keinen gravierenden Einfluss nimmt, darüber sollte doch mittlerweile Einigkeit bestehen oder etwa nicht?

Grüße


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Dezember 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Naja, dazu würde man schon einen Namen wissen müssen. Aber dann eben nicht, können Deine Freunde bleiben...



Ich finde es ehrlich blöd, dass du immer mit dieser Aggressivität reagierst. Ich habe mir die Namen ganz einfach nicht gemerkt.

Wie schon mal gesagt: Bloß weil ich mit dir unterschiedlicher Meinung bin, heißt das nicht, dass ich die andere Seite nicht ausstehen kann. 



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Würde ich in diesem Fall nicht so sehen, da genau die Wissenschaftler vor gut zwei Jahren die dänische Fischerei bezüglich der illegalen Rückwürfe beim Dorsch öffentlich im Fernsehen an den Pranger gestellt haben. Das passt dann nicht zu Deiner Meinung/ Theorie.



Hast du dazu einen Link o.ä.? Mich würde die Argumentation interessieren.


----------



## torstenhtr (3. Dezember 2019)

@Lars, dass eine Unterfischung vorliegt dürfte eher Mindermeinung sein. Im Kontext des Managements nach MSY kann man von einer Unterfischung sprechen, wenn die fischereiliche Sterblichkeit F deutlich unterhalb Fmsy liegt. Das ist gemäß des ICES-Advice [1] nicht der Fall. Von einer Überfischung kann man allerdings auch nicht sprechen, das schreibt selbst Zimmermann in einer aktuellen PM [2].

"[..] Der Leiter des Thünen-Instituts für Ostseefischerei in Rostock, Christopher Zimmermann, bestätigte den Fischern, dass sie Heringe und Dorsche in der Ostsee nicht ausrotten könnten. Die meisten Fischbestände in der Ostsee seien in guter Verfassung. Es gebe drei Ausnahmen, die jedoch alle die hiesigen Fische beträfen. Das seien die Dorschbestände in der östlichen und westlichen Ostsee und der Hering in der westlichen Ostsee. *Hauptproblem sei nicht die Überfischung*, sondern *die geringe Nachwuchsproduktion der Fische*. Die hänge beim Hering mit der Erwärmung der Ostsee zusammen.[..]"

--

[1] http://ices.dk/sites/pub/Publication Reports/Advice/2019/2019/cod.27.22-24.pdf
[2] https://www.nordkurier.de/mecklenbu...fangquoten-und-foerderpolitik-2037523311.html


----------



## MarkusZ (3. Dezember 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> *Hauptproblem sei nicht die Überfischung*, sondern *die geringe Nachwuchsproduktion der Fische*. Die hänge beim Hering mit der Erwärmung der Ostsee zusammen



Ist für den Laien halt eine  nicht so einfach zu verstehende Logik.

Die Fische produzieren also weniger Nachwuchs, deshalb ist es egal wenn Laichfische in größerer Zahl weggefangen werden?

Als Laie denkt man schon, dass mehr Nachwuchs da wäre wenn mehr Fische ablaichen, scheint aber nicht so zu sein.

Unterfischung heißt dann, wenn man weniger Laichfische entnimmt, sinkt der Bestand noch weiter?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. Dezember 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Ist für den Laien halt eine  nicht so einfach zu verstehende Logik.
> 
> Die Fische produzieren also weniger Nachwuchs, deshalb ist es egal wenn Laichfische in größerer Zahl weggefangen werden?
> 
> ...


Es ist halt die Frage,  warum weniger Nachwuchs aufkommt. 

Eine Möglichkeit wäre der fehlende Bestand an Elterntieren,  oder es gibt genug Brut,  diese wächst aber nicht ab, oder hat zu viele Fressfeinde, oder die Wasserwerte passen  nicht....

Im Grunde wäre eine Schonung grundsätzlich angezeigt. Aber dafür reißen zu viele Kuckuckskücken ihren Schnabel auf und jedes hat Angst zu kurz zu kommen.


----------



## Laichzeit (3. Dezember 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Unterfischung heißt dann, wenn man weniger Laichfische entnimmt, sinkt der Bestand noch weiter?


Unterfischung heißt, dass weniger entnommen wird, als nachwächst. Der Bestand ist dadurch größer, aber das Wachstum geringer. Durch die Befischung wird der Bestand kleiner, aber das schafft Raum für Wachstum, das wieder abgeschöpft werden kann. Das ist in etwa so wie im Wald. Wenn man jeden 2. Baum fällt, ist der Baumbestand kleiner, aber es entsteht mehr Platz fur Wachstum.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. Dezember 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Unterfischung heißt, dass weniger entnommen wird, als nachwächst. Der Bestand ist dadurch größer, aber das Wachstum geringer. Durch die Befischung wird der Bestand kleiner, aber das schafft Raum für Wachstum, das wieder abgeschöpft werden kann. Das ist in etwa so wie im Wald. Wenn man jeden 2. Baum fällt, ist der Baumbestand kleiner, aber es entsteht mehr Platz fur Wachstum.



 Dabei ist aber die Anwendung mit Bezug auf ein Meer ein ganz anderer Schnack, als bei einem Binnengewässer. 

Sollte man sich im Binnengewäser verschätzen, so besetzt man aus vergleichbaren Gewässern nach, und gut ist es.

Wer im Ozean meint er müsste an das Maximum heran, oder besser sogar etwas mehr, so wie es in der Realität ja stattfindet, dann geht das schief und die Bestände brechen ein.

Wären nicht auch andere Gründe mit für die Rückgänge verantwortlich, man könnte glatt glauben, das hätte man im Versuch über Jahrzehnte immer wieder verifiziert.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (4. Dezember 2019)

Wenn das hier mal nicht so langsam peinlich wird….


Jetzt werden schon Hechtbestände und Hechtbesatzmaßnahmen aus Kleinstgewässern mit natürlichen Dorschbeständen in Meeresgebieten verglichen…..


Angler sind irgendwie komische Menschen…, jeder ist nur auf seine ganz persönlichen Vorlieben und Interessen geprägt und schreibt entsprechend, indem er befürwortet oder ablehnt… und am Ende hat hier kein einziger auch nur annähernd eine Ahnung (ich auch nicht), was da überhaupt passiert und woran das Dilemma liegt.


Wenn man sich das mal anschaut…, der eine schreibt von Unterfischung, der nächste von Überfischung, einen 100% schlüssigen Beweis kann keine Partei von beiden erbringen.

Vor zig Jahren wurde hier im Anglerboard und auch an anderer Stelle massiv die Schonung der Dorsch-Laichfische gefordert, viele haben das immer noch in ihren Signaturen, jetzt ist das bei einigen überhaupt kein Thema mehr, Entnahme von Laichfischen wird als nicht relevant dargestellt…..

Seit zig Jahren wird hier im Anglerboard und auch an anderer Stelle massiv die Heraufsetzung des Schonmaßes für Dorsche gefordert und jetzt ist das sogar kontraproduktiv, weil sie ihren eigenen Nachkommen fressen….

Dann wurden die Dorsch-Fänge hier im westlichen Teil weniger und alles fuhr in den östlichen Bereich… und es entstand ein wahrer Anglertourismus in Richtung Rügen, Rostock, Warnemünde und Polen, Bornholm usw., nun ist da teilweise Fangverbot….., schon spanend.


Bei der ersten Baglimitdiskussion wurde massiv auf den extrem starken Dorschjahrgang 2016 hingewiesen und das alle Fangbegrenzungen und insbesondere das Baglimit für Angler nicht der Realität entspricht, weil der Jahrgang 2016 in der Betrachtung der Wissenschaftler angeblich nicht berücksichtigt wurde, nun fordert Lars…. ähh Anglerdemo, oder beide (man weiß es ja nicht), dass es sogar sinnvoll wäre untermaßige abzukuppeln:


*Zitat Anglerdemo/Lars Post 227:*

ganz ehrlich- *von Anglern gefangene untermassige Dorsche abzuknüppeln ist nachhaltiger*, als in Schleppnetzen zerquetschte Dorsche zu Fischmehl zu verarbeiten. Naja, und das Möwen die Innereien abbekommen ist sicherlich auch ein Teil der sinnvollen Verwertung…..

*Zitat ende*.


Vorher gab es viele Diskussionen, dass gerade die größeren Fische bessere Gene haben und mehr Eier produzieren und man sie deshalb schonen sollte, damit die Nachkommen eine bessere Konstitution haben, Auswüchse daraus sind die Küchenfenster, aber auch da sind Angler nicht einer Meinung.


Im Ergebnis muss man feststellen, dass hier alle, auch Anglerdemo/Lars völlig im Dunkeln stehen und in Wirklichkeit nichts wissen, sondern sich ständig in Erklärungen für ihre persönliche Argumentation verstricken. Irgendwelche Berichte und Studien verlinken, die teilweise älter sind und sich auch wiedersprechen, dass hilft da auch nicht weiter, denn selbst die Wissenschaftler haben keine 100%ige Sicherheit, dazu kommen dann noch selbst erstellte Statistiken, die auch keine 100%ige Realität abbilden. Die Natur dreht allen nur allzu oft einen Strick und straft irgendwann jeden Lügen, der in der Vergangenheit mal eine Behauptung aufgestellt hat.


Im Grunde kann man sich die Stunden- und Jahrelangen Diskussionen komplett sparen, denn sie führen zu überhaupt nichts, außer zur Spaltung der Angler. Und mit Aufklärung und Information hat das auch schon lange nichts mehr zu tun.


Für mich ist nur eines Sicher, die Natur benötigt uns Menschen nicht, denn wir richten in ihr lediglich Schaden an, versuchen dann die verursachten Schäden durch andere Schäden wieder auszugleichen, verschlimmbessern aber eher alles nur. Die Natur kann ganz gut ohne unsere Gier und die daraus folgende Zerstörung auskommen.


----------



## Laichzeit (4. Dezember 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Sollte man sich im Binnengewäser verschätzen, so besetzt man aus vergleichbaren Gewässern nach, und gut ist es.


Finde ich nicht. Das "mit Besatz lässt sich das schon wieder richten" -wirtschaften ist nicht ganz unschuldig am Zustand von vielen Binnengewässern und wohl die größte Verschwendung von Angler und an einigen Gewässern auch Steuerzahlergeld.


----------



## basslawine (4. Dezember 2019)

@Dorschgreifer:
Die Betrachtung der Dorschbestände im Kontext von Ernte/Unterfischung etc. hat mich hier auch gewundert, Das große Dorsche kleine fressen ist natürlich ein Skandal ( wenn vielleicht auch nicht ganz unerwartet), sollte aber nicht dazu führen die Dezimierung der kapitaleren Fische anzustreben. Meiner Ansicht nach mal wieder das Prinzip der einfachen Lösungen für komplexe Probleme, was ja in den letzten Jahren ziemlich populär geworden ist, seitdem man nicht mehr auf Experten angewiesen ist, sondern alles selber und rustikal lösen zu können glaubt.
Hier scheint sich jeder die passende Theorie aussuchen zu können, die dann zu den gewünschten Schlussfolgerungen führt.
Allerdings ist der weiter oben Text bzgl. zeitlicher Nichtübereinstimmung der Larvenstadien der Dorsche und dem von Ihnen benötigten Futters ein  ziemlich plausibler Ansatz, der abseits von starken/schwachen Laichjahrgängen die beobachteten Schwankungen erklären könnte. Für den Hering scheint das auch zuzutreffen.
Unerfreulicherweise ist wieder einmal der menschgemachte Klimawandel das Zünglein an der Waage, der die prekäre Larven/Zooplankton Situation zunehmend wahrscheinlicher macht, was für mich in der Schlussfolgerung heisst, dass der Dorsch mittel- und langfristig nicht mehr in der Ostsee heimisch sein wird, mglw. auch der Hering nicht, da die Bedingungen für eine erfolgreiche Reproduktion nicht mehr gegeben sind.
Und nun können wir weiter fröhlich diskutieren ob man die Restbestände einer sich mglw. nicht mehr selbst erhaltenden Dorschpopulation möglichst schnell aberntet, dann haben wir es schnell hinter uns, oder alternativ darüber nachdenkt, wie man im Sinne von Erhaltungs/Schutzmaßnahmen auf diese geänderten Bedingungen reagiert.
Kleiner Tipp: Abernten ist nicht die korrekte Antwort.
So weiterzumachen wie bisher und von den alten Grundvoraussetzungen auszugehen mit dem Ziel des maximalen Ertrages ziemlich sicher auch nicht. Deshalb finde ich auch die "Pfründe verteidigen"-Position einiger Diskussionsteilnehmer hier (im Forum allg.; nicht explizit in diesem Thread!!) fast genauso traurig wie die Ergebnisse der EU-Fischereipolitik. Es geht primär gar nicht um das Ökosystem Ostsee, oder wenigstens um die bedrohten Arten und die Gefahr Ihres Verschwindens, sondern fast ausschließlich darum, wer noch wieviel von der versiegenden Ressource abhaben darf, und warum die eine Gruppe mehr Anrecht darauf hat als die andere.


----------



## torstenhtr (4. Dezember 2019)

@Dorschgreifer, nix für ungut, ganz verstehe ich nicht worauf du hinaus willst, das liest sich schon etwas wirr für mich mit den vielen Allgemeinplätzen.



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Wenn das hier mal nicht so langsam peinlich wird….
> die Natur benötigt uns Menschen nicht, denn wir richten in ihr lediglich Schaden an, versuchen dann die verursachten Schäden durch andere Schäden wieder auszugleichen, verschlimmbessern aber eher alles nur. Die Natur kann ganz gut ohne unsere Gier und die daraus folgende Zerstörung auskommen.



Wofür ist das jetzt ein Argument? Am besten das Angeln komplett einstellen, weil man Schäden anrichten könnte?
Oder geht es darum Anglerdemo in ein schlechtes Licht zu rücken?

--

Zum Thema Über-/Unterfischung gibt es hier eine ganz gute Zusammenfassung:
https://sustainablefisheries-uw.org/seafood-101/overfished-overfishing-rebuilding-stocks/

Wichtig: von Über-/Unterfischen kann man nur relativ zu einem Bezugskriterium sprechen, als Referenzpunkt wird oft MSY (= maximal nachhaltiger Ertrag) verwendet.

Nicht jede Managementmassnahme muss zwangsläufig sinnvoll sein; bspw. hat eine Schonzeit für Dorsch/Angler laut Thünen nur einen sehr geringen Einfluss auf den Bestand, "Schutz der Laichdorsche" kann man aus ethischen Gründen argumentieren, ansonsten wenig effektiv. Grundsätzlich kann man alle auf Angler bezogenen Maßnahmen kritisch hinterfragen, denn objektiv ist der Einfluss der Angler auf die fischereiliche Sterblichkeit gering bzw. kompensiert nur die Quote der Berufsfischer.


----------



## Anglerdemo (4. Dezember 2019)

Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Angler sind irgendwie komische Menschen…, jeder ist nur auf seine ganz persönlichen Vorlieben und Interessen geprägt und schreibt entsprechend, indem er befürwortet oder ablehnt…


 Ja, so scheint es und Du bist mit diesem Psoting das beste Beispiel dafür, nämlich für "Interessen geprägt" und "ablehnend"- Zum Thema trägt es nicht wirklich bei, oder? 



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Wenn man sich das mal anschaut…, der eine schreibt von Unterfischung, der nächste von Überfischung, einen 100% schlüssigen Beweis kann keine Partei von beiden erbringen.


 Nein, denn auch die Wissenschaft ist bei diesem Thema sehr gespalten, alleine weil unterschiedliche Methoden unterschiedliche Ergebnisse liefern. Gerade im Bereich der Natur können Aussagen häufig im Gegensatz zur Physik nicht bewiesen werden, sondern gelten als zutreffend, wenn mehrere Untersuchungen ähnliche Ergebnisse anzeigen- bis das Gegenteil bewiesen wird. Und so zeigen ja auch die Bestandsuntersuchungen große Unsicherheiten von mehr als 50%, in der Vorhersage vermutlich noch größer. Trotzdem leben wir alle damit und sind froh, dass es diese Wissenschaftler gibt, denn ansonsten wären unsere Meere wohl schon nahezu leergefischt. 

Ja, und so nehmen wir aktuell auch die Theorie der Unterfischung als zutreffend an. 



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Bei der ersten Baglimitdiskussion wurde massiv auf den extrem starken Dorschjahrgang 2016 hingewiesen und das alle Fangbegrenzungen und insbesondere das Baglimit für Angler nicht der Realität entspricht, weil der Jahrgang 2016 in der Betrachtung der Wissenschaftler angeblich nicht berücksichtigt wurde,


 Hast Du dafür Zitate oder ist das auch nur Deine Interpretation? Wer hat das in welchem Zusammenhang so behauptet?

Eventuell kann ich mich an diese Aussagen einfach nur nicht erinnern oder die Aussage wurde in einem anderen Zusammenhang gepostet? Ich weiß natürlich, dass ich immer darauf hingewiesen habe, dass der 2016'er Jahrgang vor Einführung des Baglimit und ohne Schonzeit und Mindestmaßerhöhung für Angler zustandegekommen ist und das sicherlich ein Nachweis dafür ist, dass Angler keinen messbaren Einfluss auf die Reproduktion des Dorsches haben. 



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> nun fordert Lars…. ähh Anglerdemo, oder beide (man weiß es ja nicht), dass es sogar sinnvoll wäre untermaßige abzukuppeln:
> 
> 
> *Zitat Anglerdemo/Lars:*
> ...


 Es wäre nett, wenn Du mich hier nicht freihändig ohne Quellenangabe (Stichwort "Zusammenhang"!) zitieren würdest. Das ist absolut unanständig, denn keiner kann dadurch die Aussage überprüfen oder ob bzw. in welchem Kontext diese Aussage getätigt wurde.

Ich habe zudem nicht geschrieben, dass es sinnvoll ist, untermassige Dorsche abzuknüppeln, sondern das es meiner Meinung nach nachhaltiger ist, wenn Angler untermassige Dorsche abknüppeln (und demnach sinnvoll verwerten) bevor die Dorsche in Schleppnetzen zerquetscht werden. Wenn Du Matschepampe in Schleppnetzen besser findest und befürwortest, ist es Deine Sicht der Dinge, ich stehe zu der von Dir hier eingefügten Aussage. 



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Vorher gab es viele Diskussionen, dass gerade die größeren Fische bessere Gene haben und mehr Eier produzieren und man sie deshalb schonen sollte, damit die Nachkommen eine bessere Konstitution haben, Auswüchse daraus sind die Küchenfenster, aber auch da sind Angler nicht einer Meinung.


 Alleine der Begriff "Auswüchse" lässt mich bei Dir eine ablehnende Haltung zum Küchenfenster erahnen, zumindest hat der Begriff für mich etwas negatives. 

Ich persönlich - und jetzt kennzeichne ich die Aussage als "WiSH e.v., Anglerdemo und Lars - lehnen eine Entnahmefenster beim Dorsch grundsätzlich nicht ab. Wir sind seit einiger Zeit mit nationalen und internationalen wissenschatflichen Instituten hierzu im Dialog, darüberhinaus mit der EU Kommission und GD Mare. Beim Dorsch ist es nämlich nicht so einfach wir bei Hechten in Kleinstgewässern lieber Dorschgreifer und es sind einige Umstände zu berücksichtigen. Dazu werden wir im kommenden Jahr sicherlich ausführliche Informationen veröffentlichen.




Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Im Ergebnis muss man feststellen, dass hier alle, auch Anglerdemo/Lars völlig im Dunkeln stehen und in Wirklichkeit nichts wissen, sondern sich ständig in Erklärungen für ihre persönliche Argumentation verstricken. Irgendwelche Berichte und Studien verlinken, die teilweise älter sind und sich auch wiedersprechen, dass hilft da auch nicht weiter, denn selbst die Wissenschaftler haben keine 100%ige Sicherheit, dazu kommen dann noch selbst erstellte Statistiken, die auch keine 100%ige Realität abbilden.


 Wir wissen also nichts? Wir verlinken ältere Studien? Selbst erstellte Statistiken? Das sind schon harte Vorwürfe! Alle unseren Statistiken/ Grafiken beziehen sich immer auf wissenschaftliche Quellen (in der Regel ICES, Thünen, Geomar oder die Universität Arhus/ DK). Nur mal so am Rande wurden unsere Grafiken von Wissenschaftlern für Stellungnahmen zu den Fangquoten 2020 eingesetzt (die wir auf Nachfrage natürlich gerne zur Verfügung gestellt haben). Auch eine ältere Studie kann immer noch aktuell sein, zumindest würde ich jetzt Theorien von Max Planck oder Albert Einstein nicht zwingend als "schlecht wiel alt" darstellen. So ist es auch bei Fischen, solange es keinen Gegenbeweis gibt, darf man die als zutreffend/ wahr bezeichnen.



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Im Grunde kann man sich die Stunden- und Jahrelangen Diskussionen komplett sparen, denn sie führen zu überhaupt nichts, außer zur Spaltung der Angler. Und mit Aufklärung und Information hat das auch schon lange nichts mehr zu tun.


 Deinen Beitrag hättest Du Dir auch sparen können, denn eigentlich dient er nur der Spaltung der Angler und hat nichts mit Aufklärung und Information oder gar mit dem Thema zu tun.

Was wolltest Du uns eigentlich wirklich mitteilen? 



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Die Natur kann ganz gut ohne unsere Gier und die daraus folgende Zerstörung auskommen.


 Das Du Deine Angelsachen verkaufst?

Aber noch einmal zum Thema zurück. Wir hatten 2019 ganz gute Voraussetzungen was Salz- und Sauerstoffgehalt in vielen typischen Laichgebieten anbelangt, jedoch war die Wassertemperatur wohl leicht über dem Durchschnitt. Mal sehen, was dabei herauskommt.


----------

